# Single Rail vs. Multi Rail. Was ist das? Vorteile und Nachteile...



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2014)

Die Gesichichte von (Single Rail) Netzteilen:


Spoiler



Es war einmal, vor langer langer Zeit, da waren alle Netzteile quasi Single Rail. Das hat aber auch überhaupt nichts gemacht, da die Leistungsdichte der Netzteile relativ gering war. Das größte, was es gab, waren 350W Netzteile (mit ~200W auf den kleineren Leitungen, dementsprechend etwa 40A auf +5V). Damals waren die Netzteile auch sehr +5V Lastig...
Dann, irgendwann wurden die CPUs immer anspruchsvoller und Intel hat einen CPU Stecker zur +12V Leitung hinzugefügt, mit der Folge dass mit der Zeit die Netzteile mehr und mehr +12V Lastiger wurden...
Dann kam irgendwann auch, mit PCI Express, der PCI Express Stromstecker auf, der nötig wurde, da auch Grafikkarten immer leistungsfähiger und hungriger wurden. Obwohl der PCIe für 75W spezifiziert war (die überwiegend aus der +12V Leitung kommen, gegen überwiegend +5V und 3,3V bei AGP), reichte das nicht aus. Also wurde der heute 6polige PCIe Anschluss erfunden.

So far so good.

Doch da es in einigen Elektroverbänden die Vorschrift gab, dass DC-Stromquellen pro Spannung nicht mehr als 240VA liefern sollten, hat man diese Vorschrift aufgenommen, in die ATX Spezifikation. Daran hat sich auch jeder (erst einmal) gehalten. Doch die Grafikkarten wurden immer hungriger und immer hungriger. Zu allem überfluss haben sich die Netzteilhersteller auch noch an die EPS12V Vorschrift gehalten, die vorschreibt, dass am EPS12V Stecker zwei +12V Leitungen anzuliegen haben. Das führte dann dazu, dass bei einem 4 Rail Netzteil die Verteilung wie z.B. folgt ausschaute:
+12V1 ATX, Laufwerke
+12V2 CPU (eine Hälfte vom Stecker)
+12V3 CPU2 (andere Hälfte vom Stecker)
+12V4 PCIe Stecker
(es gab auch einige 'Hybride', die einen PCie Stecker auf die CPU mit gelegt haben).

Diese Verteilung der +12V Leitungen war aber irgendwann etwas blöd, sprich: da ein gewisser Hersteller keinerlei Rücksicht auf diese Netzteile genommen hat, schalteten sie ab. Das führte dann zu einem mittelprächtigen Shitstorm.

Und da kam dann ein gewisser Doug D. an, der einen PC-Netzteil Reseller Schuppen betrieb, aber irgendwie nicht in der Lage war, dieses Problem zuverlässig zu lösen. Da er schlicht nicht in der Lage war, die einzelnen Kabel, die so ein Netzteil bietet, vernünftig aufzuteilen, hat er sich gedacht, dass man die gesamte +12V Leistung ja auch zusammenführen könnte. Das hat er dann gemacht. Und Single Rail ward geboren...

Und da man etwas hatte, was andere nicht hatten, hat man sich entschlossen, eine Marketing (FUD) Kampagne zu starten, um die Absätze der eigenen Netzteile zu erhöhen.

Das war in the US of A, wo man relativ angesehen war, zu dem Zeitpunkt. Entsprechend haben die ganzen Leute diese Marketing Kampagne gefressen, da die 'multi Rail' Netzteile nach EPS12V ja bei einigen High End Grafikkarten abschalteten, war das genug Futter für die ganzen Forentrolle.
Es begann ein Feldzug gegen Multi Rail Netzteile, die ja nix taugen würden, weil sie ja bei einer oberhalb der spezifizierten Leistung abschalten würden. Und das ist ja blöd...
Doch statt denn Hersteller der Grafikkarte zu flamen, begann man die Netzteile zu flamen, weil sie bei ÜBerlast abschalteten...

So kam, wie es kommen musste: Alle Hersteller gingen nach und nach auf Single Rail über, weil 'der Mob' das so möchte, in US of A.



Wie dem auch sei, mal die "Vorteile" von Single Rail:


Weniger Aufwand in der Entwicklung -> Kein Ingeneur muss sich Gedanken über die Zuordnung der Leitungen auf die +12V Rails Gedanken machen (ja, das dauert z.T. einige Stunden)
weniger Kosten in der Herstellung -> man kann preiswertere Sicherungschips verbauen, spart ein paar Leitungen auf dem PCB und z.T. auch einige Widerstände. Dürften dennoch 1-2$ sein, die man spart, durch den Sicherungschip.
Alle Anschlüsse können die volle Leistung des Netzteiles abverlangen. Wenn also ein Hersteller 500W Grafikkarten auf den Markt schmeißt und die spezifizierte Belastbarkeit der Anschlüsse bei weitem überschreitet, wird das Netzteil dennoch nicht abschalten.

Das schaut doch theoretisch ganz gut aus. Ist es auch - bei Geräten der 300W Klasse und z.T. auch in der 400W Klasse. Bei stärkeren Geräten ist das aber ein furchtbar schlechte Idee.
Denn die gesamte Leistung des Netzteiles kann über jeden Anschluss abgegriffen werden. Und dieser Anschluss muss mindestens das leisten, wofür er spezifiziert ist. Bei einem 750W Netzteil wären das etwa 62A, die das Netzteil liefern können muss. Meist sind es +25 oder sogar +40% drüber -> 78A respektive 87A. Bzw irgendwas dazwischen, je nachdem, was der Hersteller dem Gerät zutraut...

Die Vorteile von Multi Rail:

Es ist sicherer, da man die maximale Stromstärke einzelner Leitungen begrenzen kann.

Die Nachteile:

Höherer Aufwand in der Entwicklung -> der Hersteller muss sich wesentlich mehr Gedanken um die Verteilung der Rails machen. Welche Kabel sollen wohin gehen, was darf sein und was sollte nicht sein. Das kann schon einige Stunden Arbeitsleistung sein. Zumal man diese Einstellungen auch in der Praxis überprüfen muss. Nicht dass das Netzteil bei einer neuen High End Grafikkarte abschaltet. DAs wäre schlecht.
Höherer Aufwand in der Fertigung -> man muss die +12V Lötpunkte physikalisch voneinander trennen, es braucht einen teureren Sicherungschip, der so viele +12V Eingänge hat, wie man Rails hat - oder man muss einen zweiten Sicherungschip dafür verbauen. Man braucht einige Leitungen von den +12V Lötpunkten zum Sicherungschip (eine pro Rail plus +12V0)

Letztendlich bleibt zu sagen:
Bei Single Rail verzichtet man auf Sicherheit, bekommt dafür aber eine etwas höhere Marge für die Geräte...

Und zum Abschluss eine bildliche Darstellung von Multi Rail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze basiert auf 4 Dingen, die alle Erfüllt sein müssen:
a) getrennte Lötpunkte für die +12V Rails
b) Verbindung von +12V0 mit +12Vx ausschließlich durch ein Messbauteil -> Shuntwiderstand oder Spule
c) eine Leitung von +12V0 sowie jeder +12Vx Leitung zu einem Sicherungschip
d) ein Sicherungschip, der die unterschiedlichen Lötpunkte überwacht und das Netzteil ggF abschalten kann.


----------



## MaxRink (2. April 2014)

Wobei man sagen muss, das durchaus Geräte existi-ern, die im Bedarfsfall auf Singlerail geschaltet werden können (OC-Key des P10 etc.)

P.S. War ne Minute schneller: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...er-diskussionsthread-single-vs-multirail.html


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (2. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fangen wir einfach mal mit der Geschichte der Netzteile an: * SPOILER *  Wie dem auch sei, mal die "Vorteile" von Single Rail:   [*]Weniger Aufwand in der Entwicklung -> Kein Ingeneur muss sich Gedanken über die Zuordnung der Leitungen auf die +12V Rails Gedanken machen (ja, das dauert z.T. einige Stunden) [*]weniger Kosten in der Herstellung -> man kann preiswertere Sicherungschips verbauen, spart ein paar Leitungen auf dem PCB und z.T. auch einige Widerstände. Dürften dennoch 1-2$ sein, die man spart, durch den Sicherungschip. [*]Alle Anschlüsse können die volle Leistung des Netzteiles abverlangen. Wenn also ein Hersteller 500W Grafikkarten auf den Markt schmeißt und die spezifizierte Belastbarkeit der Anschlüsse bei weitem überschreitet, wird das Netzteil dennoch nicht abschalten.   Das schaut doch theoretisch ganz gut aus. Ist es auch - bei Geräten der 300W Klasse und z.T. auch in der 400W Klasse. Bei stärkeren Geräten ist das aber ein furchtbar schlechte Idee. Denn die gesamte Leistung des Netzteiles kann über jeden Anschluss abgegriffen werden. Und dieser Anschluss muss mindestens das leisten, wofür er spezifiziert ist. Bei einem 750W Netzteil wären das etwa 62A, die das Netzteil liefern können muss. Meist sind es +25 oder sogar +40% drüber -> 78A respektive 87A. Bzw irgendwas dazwischen, je nachdem, was der Hersteller dem Gerät zutraut...  Die Vorteile von Multi Rail:  [*]Es ist sicherer, da man die maximale Stromstärke einzelner Leitungen begrenzen kann.   Die Nachteile:  [*]Höherer Aufwand in der Entwicklung -> der Hersteller muss sich wesentlich mehr Gedanken um die Verteilung der Rails machen. Welche Kabel sollen wohin gehen, was darf sein und was sollte nicht sein. Das kann schon einige Stunden Arbeitsleistung sein. Zumal man diese Einstellungen auch in der Praxis überprüfen muss. Nicht dass das Netzteil bei einer neuen High End Grafikkarte abschaltet. DAs wäre schlecht. [*]Höherer Aufwand in der Fertigung -> man muss die +12V Lötpunkte physikalisch voneinander trennen, es braucht einen teureren Sicherungschip, der so viele +12V Eingänge hat, wie man Rails hat - oder man muss einen zweiten Sicherungschip dafür verbauen. Man braucht einige Leitungen von den +12V Lötpunkten zum Sicherungschip (eine pro Rail plus +12V0)   Letztendlich bleibt zu sagen: Bei Single Rail verzichtet man auf Sicherheit, bekommt dafür aber eine etwas höhere Marge für die Geräte...





Finde es teilweise unverschämt für ein 650 W Netzteil auf Single Rail zu setzten ( Corsair RM 650)

Du meinst ja die Dinger schalten dann nicht ab ,wenn man ein 850 Watt Single Rail Netzteil kauft und der PC unter Last ~380 Watt zieht , dann kann theoretisch nix mit der Hardware oder ?  

Thx Stefan


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Finde es teilweise unverschämt für ein 650 W Netzteil auf Single Rail zu setzten ( Corsair RM 650)
> 
> Du meinst ja die Dinger schalten dann nicht ab ,wenn man ein 850 Watt Single Rail Netzteil kauft und der PC unter Last ~380 Watt zieht , dann kann theoretisch nix mit der Hardware oder ?
> 
> Thx Stefan


 
Ich denke nicht, dass du das Wirkprinzip und den potentiellen Nachteil verstanden hast.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Du meinst ja die Dinger schalten dann nicht ab ,wenn man ein 850 Watt Single Rail Netzteil kauft und der PC unter Last ~380 Watt zieht , dann kann theoretisch nix mit der Hardware oder ?


Äh, nein
Du hast das Problem, worums geht, nicht soo ganz verstanden.

Also dass der PC bei einem 850W Netzteil auch 850W aufnehmen können darf, ist klar. Sofern nix schief geht, ist das ganze auch überhaupt kein Problem. Und genau DAS ist der Knackpunkt.
Wenn etwas schief geht, also zum Beispiel ein Spannungsregler einer Komponente mehr Strom zieht, als es eigentlich dürfte (schleichender Kurzschluss), kann/darf das Single Rail Netzteil nciht abschalten, bevor nicht die maximale Belastbarkeit (also 850W) erreicht ist. Das Multi Rail Netzteil kann schon wesentlich früher abschalten -> dann, wenn die maximale Belastbarkeit der einzelnen Schiene erreicht wurde, kann/darf/muss es abschalten.

Du kannst natürlich auch 850W mit einem 850W Multi Rail Netzteil verbraten, nur eben nicht mit jedem Stecker...


----------



## _chiller_ (2. April 2014)

Ich benutze beide Arten von Netzteilen:

1. Multi-Rail für den alltäglichen Gebrauch, ist sicher.

2. Single-Rail fürs Benchen und für Tests, ist einfach praktischer alle Möglichen Komponenten anzuschließen ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Wobei mein Seasonic X850 ja angeblich gar nicht Single-Rail ist...

Wie dem auch sei: Ich mag Single-Rail persönlich auch nicht, aus dem Grund lasse ich mein Seasonic auch nicht aus dem Augen


----------



## Spinal (2. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Äh, nein
> Du hast das Problem, worums geht, nicht soo ganz verstanden.
> 
> Also dass der PC bei einem 850W Netzteil auch 850W aufnehmen können darf, ist klar. Sofern nix schief geht, ist das ganze auch überhaupt kein Problem. Und genau DAS ist der Knackpunkt.
> ...


 
Was passiert denn wenn eine defekte Komponente einen Kurzschluss erzeugt? Ich meine, was passiert schlimmeres bei 60A als bei 30A? Brandgefahr? Andere Komponenten könnten kaputt gehen? Ich weiß nicht ob das Risiko generell überschätzt wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ich111 (2. April 2014)

Mit 60A brennen eigentlich alle Kabel im PC. Ich wüsste jetzt keines, dass eine Stromstärke, die zum Schweißen reicht, verträgt


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2014)

Schön, dass das Thema jetzt zentral diskutiert werden kann. 

Es wäre toll Stefan, wenn du den Startbeitrag mit mehreren Ansichten und Argumenten bereichern könntest, die hier im Verlauf der Diskussion vertreten werden.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. April 2014)

Ein sehr guter Beitrag im Web (leider auf Englisch. Aber wer es versteht bekommt viele Informationen):

Single vs. Multiple +12V rails: The splitting of the +12V rail - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2014)

Ich sag es mal so, Chip´s sind Chip´s. Und man kann das hochwertigste Netzteil kaufen, wird es auch nichts helfen, wenn am Sicherungschip gespart wird. 

Jedenfalls achte ich gerade bei Single-Rail Netzteilen darauf, das es von einem guten und bekannten Hersteller kommt. Nur gibt es auch die Montagsprodukte, die dir dann irgendwann 75A auf eine GTX 780 Ti / R9 290X schicken und die Karte regelrecht grillt.

Aber das sowas passiert, ist ja auch wie ein Lotto 6er, und wen mir eines meiner beiden Seasonic X-Series Netzteile (5/2012, bzw. 1/2014) durch geht, sag ich euch bescheid. Bei 7 Jahren Garantie darf man vielleicht daran glauben, das es hält.

Wobei man sagen kann, wenn 25A von einem Multi-Rail Netzteil auf die CPU, oder GPU kommen, kann das auch die CPU/GPU/MB zerlegen. Da wird´s egal sein, ob das nur 35ms oder 1sek anliegt. Das einzige wird jedoch sein, das bei 60A die Brandgefahr der Kabel weit höher sein wird, als bei 25A.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber das sowas passiert, ist ja auch wie ein Lotto 6er, und wen mir eines meiner beiden Seasonic X-Series Netzteile (5/2012, bzw. 1/2014) durch geht, sag ich euch bescheid. Bei 7 Jahren Garantie darf man vielleicht daran glauben, das es hält.


 Das erste ist aber nicht zwangsläufig Single Rail. Es gibt sehr starke Anzeichen dafür, dass Seasonic die ersten zwei Generationen der X-Serie als Multi Rail verkauft hat.
Die kurzen (160mm Gehäuse) sind dabei vermutlich/wahrscheinlich 2 Rail Designs, die großen (180mm, 850W Platinum, erster Versuch sowie 1050/1250W) sind dabei sogar 4 Rail Designs. Siehe Dark Power Pro P10, 850, 1000 und 1200W, die auf dieser großen X-Serie Plattform basieren.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schön, dass das Thema jetzt zentral diskutiert werden kann.
> Es wäre toll Stefan, wenn du den Startbeitrag mit mehreren Ansichten und Argumenten bereichern könntest, die hier im Verlauf der Diskussion vertreten werden.


Ich versuche mein bestes. Aber mir fallen jetzt wirklich kaum Vorteile durch Single Rail ein, aus Enduser Sicht...


----------



## Spinal (2. April 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Mit 60A brennen eigentlich alle Kabel im PC. Ich wüsste jetzt keines, dass eine Stromstärke, die zum Schweißen reicht, verträgt



Bist du sicher, das 60A bei 12V zum schweissen reicht? Wäre mal was für PCGH in Gefahr, wieviel Strom hält ein Kabel bei 3,3V, 5V und 12V aus?


----------



## MaxRink (2. April 2014)

Schweißgerät des Stahlwerk Inverter Gleichstrom Luft-Plasma-Scherblockes 60 Hersteller von Shenzhen China, Plasma cut 60, OEM Produkt


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das erste ist aber nicht zwangsläufig Single Rail. Es gibt sehr starke Anzeichen dafür, dass Seasonic die ersten zwei Generationen der X-Serie als Multi Rail verkauft hat.
> Die kurzen (160mm Gehäuse) sind dabei vermutlich/wahrscheinlich 2 Rail Designs, die großen (180mm, 850W Platinum, erster Versuch sowie 1050/1250W) sind dabei sogar 4 Rail Designs. Siehe Dark Power Pro P10, 850, 1000 und 1200W, die auf dieser großen X-Serie Plattform basieren.
> 
> Ich versuche mein bestes. Aber mir fallen jetzt wirklich kaum Vorteile durch Single Rail ein, aus Enduser Sicht...


 
Da müsste ich noch mal nachschauen. Beim ersten handelt es sich um das X-560 und beim zweiten um das X-750 KM3.


----------



## -sori- (2. April 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das 60A bei 12V zum schweissen reicht? Wäre mal was für PCGH in Gefahr, wieviel Strom hält ein Kabel bei 3,3V, 5V und 12V aus?


 
PCGH hat mal ein Corsair AX1200 kurzgeschlossen. Bei 50-60 Ampere wars durch. Die Isolierung ist völlig abgebrannt.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2014)

Schweißen kann man mit 60 - 200, 250A.


----------



## Multithread (2. April 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das 60A bei 12V zum schweissen reicht? Wäre mal was für PCGH in Gefahr, wieviel Strom hält ein Kabel bei 3,3V, 5V und 12V aus?





Jolly91 schrieb:


> Schweißen kann man mit 60 - 200, 250A.


Wir haben ne profi Anlage, die kannst du von 60 - 375A einstellen, für die ganz dicken Näthe

Selbst 60A können zum Schweissen schon zu viel sein, bei nem Auspuff macht man mit 60A bereits ganz leicht ein Loch rein, da ist noch weniger sogar besser


Die Spannung dürfte egal sein, was zählt ist mWn die stromstärke bis das Kabel durchbrennt.


----------



## ich111 (2. April 2014)

Egal ist die Spannung nicht ganz: Wenn die groß genug ist fließt genügend Strom durch den Mensch um das Herz aus dem Takt zu bringen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. April 2014)

Zwei nette Videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgWk0UrFBJQ

und

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3HqqPOS_M


----------



## ebastler (3. April 2014)

Singlerail hat einen riesigen Vorteil: Sobald es ausrangiert wird, freut sich der durchschnittliche Elektronikbastler über ein schönes Netzteil mit viel Strom für Basteleien :>
So viel Strom bei so wenig Spannung habe ich bislang aber noch nicht verheizt, mein "Stromverbrauchsrekord" kam aus meinem Stelltransformator. 65V AC bei 20A.
Whatever, passt nicht zum Thema.

Bei Singlerail ist halt die Brandgefahr im Falle eines Defekts. 
Mehr Gefahr für die Hardware sehe ich eigentlich nicht (Wenn ein Spannungswandler abbrennt, dann ist das, was dahinter war, sowieso im Eimer, so schnell kann das NT fast nicht trennen).
Jemand, der sagt, sein PC läuft nur, wenn er daneben sitzt, kann mMn auch zu einem Singlerail-NT greifen, aber wer den PC, wie ich, uploads/downloads machen oder Videos rendern lässt während er schläft oder aus dem Haus ist, sollte zu Multirail greifen...

Vorteile bietet Singlerail bis auf den Preis für Normalnutzer eigentlich keine (Bencher mal außen vorgelassen, denen bringts schon was).
Bei einigermaßen durchdachter Stromverteilung auf die Rails läuft ein Multirail-NT in jedem normalen PC.

Guter Thread, sollte den Glaubenskrieg hoffentlich ein für alle Male lösen


----------



## poiu (3. April 2014)

paar Links

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Aussage CM Staff
jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Cooler Master V700 700W Power Supply Review

Aussage vom Igor@Toms 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ionsthread-zu-netzteilen-871.html#post6201452


----------



## _chiller_ (3. April 2014)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Videos auf Lager:
Single Rail 12V PSU easy to burn the connectors (smokey version) - YouTube
Single Rail PSU without OCP - YouTube


----------



## Atope31 (3. April 2014)

Warum gibt es denn dann noch Käufer von Single Rail ? Sehe in einigen Rechnern wo 2xTitan oder eine 290x ist , dass ein Corsair  RM verbaut ist . Warum kauft man dass denn ?


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

Weil diese sich nur vom Marketing blenden lassen und oft keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2014)

Der einzige wirkliche Grund für ein Singlerail: Extreme Benching. 

Komponenten ziehen dann nämlich deutlich mehr als irgendwelche Standards vorsehen und der Rechner wird da ja auch die ganze Zeit beobachtet. Aber dafür gibts ja auch Mutirails mit abschaltbare OCP --> Singlerail komplett ohne OCP


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2014)

Weil sie nicht wissen, was sie tun, es schlicht egal ist...

Es ist halt leider nur ein Bruchteil der Kundschaft so gut informiert wie wir. Und bei einigen ists so, dass sie die Meinung vertreten, dass es schlecht ist, wenn die Schutzschaltungen von Netzteilen auslösen, insbesondere OCP ist böse...
Wenn dann auf der Grafikkarte die GPU Spannung um +50% erhöht wird, die Leistungsaufnahme dabei um +125% zunimmt - und das Netzteil abschaltet, wird rumgeflamt...
Dass die Grafikkarte, die mit 250W spezifiziert ist, dabei aber um die 560W verbrät und das Netzteil dann 47A auf der +12V Leitung bräuchte, um dieses zu bewerkstelligen, sieht man nicht.

Es wird also planlos rumgeflamt, ohne dabei die gesamten Zusammenhänge richtig verstanden zu haben. Es werden Netzteile gelobt, bei denen die Schutzschaltungen nicht ausreichend implementiert sind, zum Beispiel das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W bei Awardfabrik (Altes Desgin, HEC made), ich zitiere:



			
				Awardfabrik Test schrieb:
			
		

> Es war sehr viel Leistung nötig um das Thermaltake in die Knie zu zwingen! Fantastische 900W waren nötig damit der Rechner ausging.


Restwelligkeit wurde nicht überprüft (würde mich aber wirklich interessieren), Spannungen bei 900W:
2,88V, 4,76V, 12,57V.

Also: 
+3,3V Leitung war weit unterhalb der Spec, zulässig sind 3,45V bis 3,15V. Das ist WEIT unterhalb dessen was zulässig ist.
+5V kratzt recht gut an der Spec und ist gerade so noch drin. 
+12V ist auch noch drin
Was auffällt: Ab etwa 500W fallen +5V und +3,3V rapide ab.

Kurzum: Wer dieses Netzteil für dieses Verhalten lobt, sollte keine Netzteile mehr testen...
Denn, wenn man einige PDFs zu Protection ICs liest, kommt man auf den Gedanken, dass die UVP wg. der abkackenden +3,3V Leitung auslöste...


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. April 2014)

hallo . erstmal ein dank an stefan . 

ich werde das ganze hier mal ein wenig verfolgen .

Aber meint ihr nicht das ihr manchmal übertreibt ? 

Ich bitte euch mal in den letzten 10 jahren ,alle Netzteile aufzuzählen die Wirklich schrott gingen .

ich habe jetzt ca 35 Netzteile verbaut . Ausfallrate 0% .  Darunter sind meist Billige 40-60 euro Netzteile . 


Kollege von mir hatte sich ein gebrauchten pc gekauft . Dort war ein netzteil vorhanden das gerade mal 400 Gramm wiegt 
Beim Einbau seiner HD 6870 hatte ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht ,das sein Netzteil *Brutaler Schrott * sei .

Fazit : Beim Zocken sind stichflammen aus dem Netzteil gekommen ,die wiederum meine Tapete an der Wand schwarz färbten . Das war echt krass .

--------------------------------------
Topic :  Wie ist das jetzt ? Habe ja nicht so viel ahnung und will mich halt lehren lassen .

Grundsätzlich sollte man Multirail NT kaufen ? 

Hatte es jetzt im anderen Thread anders aufgefasst , beispiel  :

bis ca 500 watt : Singlerail  ,  Einzel GPU 

ab 500 watt Multirail > Crossfire,SLI


Bin da jetzt ziemlich unsicher ,jeder sagt was anderes


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

Bis ca. 450W ist Single-Rail noch völlig ok, ab 500 sollte es schon Multi-Rail haben. Bei SLI/CF sollten 4 Rails drin sein.


----------



## Atope31 (3. April 2014)

Danke an euch  aber irgendwie will ich die Vorteile von Single Rail nicht verstehen . Wie jetzt ? Also können Komponenten mit Single Rail mehr ziehen als ohne ? Also haben die Komponenten mehr Leistung oder wie ?
danke


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

Nein. Bei Single-Rail kann jede Komponente ziehen was es will, bei Extrem-OC mit LN2 usw. Vorteilhaft. Die Typen haben dann aber immer einen Feuerlöscher neben sich stehen und verlassen den Rechner nie laufend.
Bei einem "normalen" System würde ich auf keinen Fall drauf setzen. wollen.


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2014)

Man kann halt nur einen Teil der Gesamt-12V-Leistung auf einer Rail ziehen, aber da die bei guten Netzteilen jeweils ca. 18-25A (und bei größeren Netzteilen auf den beiden PCIe Rails gerne mal 30A) bereitstellen sollte das keinerlei Problem sein, wenn man die Komponenten vernünftig auf die Rails verteilt: 
-CPU hat meistens eine eigene Rail mit 18-20A: 216-240W
-Laufwerke und Mainboard auch eine eigene Rail mit meistens 18-20A: 216-240W
-PCIe1 mit üblicherweise 18-25A: 216-300W (bei 30A: 360W)
-für PCIe2 gilt das selbe, und auch wenn 216W für manche Grakas zu wenig sind: Einfach einen Stecker von PCIe1 und einen von PCIe2


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

Das E9 hat doch so eine Railverteilung, oder?


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2014)

Ja, das E9, P10, Revolution 87+ und Platimax (diese beiden aber erst ab 750W!)


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

SoftSpalte, ein kleiner Rat/Tip: Die Regeln zum maschinenschreiben in Deutschaland sind etwas anders als in Frankreich. In Frankreich ist es üblich, vor dem Satzzeichen ein Leerzeichen zu machen, in Deutschland nicht, da wird das als Plenken bezeichnet. Versuche bitte, sofern du deutsch schreibst, auch kein Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen zu machen sondern danach.


SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Aber meint ihr nicht das ihr manchmal übertreibt?


Was meinst du genau, in welchem Punkt?



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch mal in den letzten 10 jahren ,alle Netzteile aufzuzählen die Wirklich schrott gingen.


Also von denen, die ich hier hab und nicht vorher verkauft hab: E5, 550W. *scnr*
Aber ich habe auch nicht viele Netzteile lange benutzt, irgendwie...



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt ca 35 Netzteile verbaut. Ausfallrate 0%.  Darunter sind meist Billige 40-60 euro Netzteile.


Ohne eine ungefähre Richtung anzugeben, ist die Aussage mit 35 Netzteilen nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Und tschuldigung, aber 40-60€ Netzteile sind *nicht billige Geräte*, das sind schon Geräte im mittleren Preissegment!
Zumindest wenn der Preis zu der Wattklasse passt. Also 40€ für 350W ist völlig OK. 40€ für 600W ist nicht OK. Und so weiter halt...



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Kollege von mir hatte sich ein gebrauchten pc gekauft . Dort war ein netzteil vorhanden das gerade mal 400 Gramm wiegt
> Beim Einbau seiner HD 6870 hatte ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht ,das sein Netzteil *Brutaler Schrott * sei .
> 
> Fazit : Beim Zocken sind stichflammen aus dem Netzteil gekommen ,die wiederum meine Tapete an der Wand schwarz färbten . Das war echt krass .


Richtig, aber darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.
Hier geht es darum, dass er dann 'ne 6870 eingebaut hätte und die Kabel angefangen hätten zu brennen, weil die Grafikkarte 'ne Macke hat.

Es geht hier nicht um sehr preiswerte Geräte, bei denen Abkürzungen in der Konstruktion genommen wurden, die die Geräte z.T. wirklich gefährlich machen. Es geht hier um eher teurere Geräte, bei denen Schutzschaltungen weggelassen wurden, um sie besser verkaufen zu können. Grundregel bei Strom: Je mehr Ampere, desto dicker müssen die Kabel sein und desto schlimmer sind die Folgen im Fehlerfall...



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man Multirail NT kaufen?


Kommt drauf an, von welcher Wattklasse wir sprechen.
Bis etwa 350W, nein. Bei 400-500W kann man auch drüber nachdenken, Single Rail zu kaufen...
Bei 750W aber nicht mehr. Und bei 1200W schon gar nicht. 1200W/12V = 100A. +25-40%: 125-140A, minimum, die fließen müssen, bis das Netzteil abschalten darf.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Hatte es jetzt im anderen Thread anders aufgefasst , beispiel  :
> bis ca 500 watt : Singlerail  ,  Einzel GPU
> ab 500 watt Multirail > Crossfire,SLI
> 
> Bin da jetzt ziemlich unsicher ,jeder sagt was anderes


Da hast du was falsch verstanden, denn das hat nichts mit der Anzahl der GPUs zu tun sondern der maximalen Stromstärke.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Je weniger, desto besser. Optimal wären UL Level6 kompatible Netzteile. Also Geräte, die sich an die maximal 240VA Vorgabe halten würden und davor schon gnadenlos abschalten würden.
Praktisch ist das aber, den Grafikkartenherstellern sei dank (allen voran nVidia, die mit den GTX280ern auch eine gewisse Schuld an der Verbreitung von Single Rail Netzteilen tragen!), sehr unrealistisch...
Naja, außer wenn irgendeine Regierung vorschreibt, dass ALLE Netzteile so sein müssen, dass sie maximal 240VA liefern dürfen, pro Rail oder wie auch immer...

Anyway: Prinzipiell würd ich sagen, dass 20A optimal wären, bis 25A OK, 30A schon grenzwertig und vierzig Ampere schon recht heikel sind. Mehr sollten es eigentlich nicht sein...
Das gleiche bei den Rails: 2 Rails sind bis etwa 450W noch annehmbar, aber auch schon ziemlicher Mist, da man keine saubere Verteilung hin bekomt, besser wären hier 3 Rails: CPU, Laufwerke und GPU. Dabei darf die GPU dann auch 'nen bisserl mehr Strom bekommen als der Rest. Bei CPUs reichen 25A (+25% Luft) locker aus, bei Laufwerken braucht man nur in seltenen Fällen wirklich mehr als 20A (ein Laufwerk kann maximal 2A ziehen, beim Starten. Reicht also für 10 Laufwerke). Die Anzahl der Rails würde ich grundsätzlich auch von der Anzahl der PCIe Anschlüsse abhängig machen: Pro zwei PCie Stecker (2x8pin, 150W laut Spec also 300W) eine Rail mit 25-35A.

Und gerade bei Geräten der 1x00W Klasse, wo eigentlich 6-8 Rails nötig wären, setzen die Hersteller immer öfter auf 4 Rails... 
...und somit recht hohe Ströme...

Bin froh, dass ich hier noch ein 1200W Netzteil mit 6 20A Rails hab. Leider hat der Hersteller von dem Gerät das Mod PCB so dermaßen verkackt, das ist echt  zum weinen...
Kurzum: bei DEM Layout, was ich hier hab, macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, das Gerät semi modular zu bauen. Der Hersteller hat es aber trotzdem gemacht und die Kabel aufs modular PCB gelötet...


----------



## Atope31 (4. April 2014)

Vergleichen wir mal ein "gutes" Single Rail Netzteil bis 70€. Bringt es irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber einem Multirail Netzteil ? ZB das E9 450 oder E9 500?

Und : hab ein Netzteil gefunden , ich versteh ja alles aber wer sich sowas kauft darf sich nicht wundern warum sein PC explodiert . 900 Watt für 37€, ist bestimmt ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. April 2014)

Das Netzteil hat jetzt aber mit der Diskussion ob single oder multi rail wenig zu tun. Das ist einfach Schrott. 

Niemand behauptet dass ein Netzteil wenn es multi rail ist, automatisch auch gut ist. 

Was aber bei billigen Netzteilen durchaus der Fall sein kann: es werden einem mehr rails vorgegaukelt als in Wirklichkeit vorhanden sind. ZB anstelle von 4 deren nur 2. Ist glaube ich beim combat power der Fall.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> SoftSpalte, ein kleiner Rat/Tip: Die Regeln zum maschinenschreiben in Deutschaland sind etwas anders als in Frankreich. In Frankreich ist es üblich, vor dem Satzzeichen ein Leerzeichen zu machen, in Deutschland nicht, da wird das als Plenken bezeichnet. Versuche bitte, sofern du deutsch schreibst, auch kein Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen zu machen sondern danach.
> 
> Was meinst du genau, in welchem Punkt?
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich bisl schiss  mein nt hat doch auch nur Single rail und glaube 54A oder wie war das nochmal ?! bin leider @Work 

Wenn ja denke /hoffe ich das genug Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. April 2014)

Zu einen: Was soll der full Quote? 

Zum anderen: Wenn dein Netzteil überhaupt eine ocp hat, dann löst sie erst sehr spät aus.


----------



## facehugger (4. April 2014)

Schöner Fred Mal ne Frage Stefan: ist mein Seasonic X660 KM³ nun ein Single- oder Multirail-Trafo? Konnte dazu noch nirgendwo was aussagekräftiges finden...

Gruß


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. April 2014)

X660 KM³ oder doch eher X650 KM³?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir die Leiterbahnen auf der Platine so ansehe. würde ich spontan sagen, es ist ein echtes Single Rail. Es handelt sich ja bei den Anschlüssen um PCI-E und den EPS Stecker, d.h. Ground und +12V Leitungen die aber alle aus der selben Leiterbahn auf der Platine gespeist werden.
Der Sicherungs IC würde für 2 12 Volt Rails OCP unterstützen, es ist jedoch nur eine angeschlossen, also ist es ein echtes Single Rail.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

Gibts auch unechte 

ist das nt nun Müll ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Atope31 schrieb:


> Vergleichen wir mal ein "gutes" Single Rail Netzteil bis 70€. Bringt es irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber einem Multirail Netzteil ? ZB das E9 450 oder E9 500?
> Und : hab ein Netzteil gefunden , ich versteh ja alles aber wer sich sowas kauft darf sich nicht wundern warum sein PC explodiert . 900 Watt für 37€, ist bestimmt ein Schnäppchen


Erlaube es mir mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
Es geht in diesem Thread N I C H T um billigst Netzteile sondern eine +12V Leitung gegen mehrere!
Dass solch ein 'Schnapperl' nix taugt, sagt einem eigentlich schon der Menschenverstand! 
Wenn 900W Geräte normal über 100€ kosten, dieses aber nicht, muss was faul sein. Aber gut, bei Netzteilen nutzt man wohl nicht so gern Logik. Warum auch immer...

Und sorry, aber du *hast das Thema hier überhaupt nicht verstanden*, was du mit dem zitierten Posting aussagen möchtest, erschließt sich mir ganz und gar nicht, mit dieser Diskussion hats jedenfalls wenig zu tun...
Aber anscheinend möchtest du mit deinem Beitrag *dieses Thema stören*...




facehugger schrieb:


> Schöner Fred Mal ne Frage Stefan: ist mein Seasonic X660 KM³ nun ein Single- oder Multirail-Trafo? Konnte dazu noch nirgendwo was aussagekräftiges finden...
> Gruß


Es ist True Single Rail...
Die zweite Rail, die das Gerät zu haben scheint, geht aus irgendwelchen Gründen zum DC-DC Teil vom Gerät, alles andere wird aus einer +12V Rail versorgt, anscheinend auch die Laufwerke - sehr schade eigentlich...


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2014)

Und ich musste ja am Freitag den 13 beim Gewinnspiel das X-750KM³ gewinnen. Ich habe deswegen das X-560 gegen das Thermaltake Toughpower Qfan 500 getauscht, welches 2 oder 3 12V Schienen hat, aber bei 46A mache ich mir noch keine so großen Gedanken, als bei 63A. 

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal ein Enermax / Be Quiet Netzteil, mit 2, oder 3 12V Schienen. 

Wobei es ja bei Single-Rail Netzteilen nur um die Brandgefahr geht. Ob 25A ,30A oder 50A auf die GPU / CPU kommen, ist eigentlich egal, denn 25 Ampere können da auch schon zu viel sein.

Mal eine andere Frage, was passiert jetzt, wenn man mit einem Temperaturfühler an den Kondensator einer Grafikkarten kommt, schaltet das Multi-Rail Netzteil ab, oder läuft es weiter?


----------



## -sori- (4. April 2014)

Verkauf das Seasonic & das CWT Thermaltake mit SamXon Caps und kauf davon ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Atope31 (4. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Erlaube es mir mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Es geht in diesem Thread N I C H T um billigst Netzteile sondern eine +12V Leitung gegen mehrere! Dass solch ein 'Schnapperl' nix taugt, sagt einem eigentlich schon der Menschenverstand! Wenn 900W Geräte normal über 100€ kosten, dieses aber nicht, muss was faul sein. Aber gut, bei Netzteilen nutzt man wohl nicht so gern Logik. Warum auch immer...  Und sorry, aber du hast das Thema hier überhaupt nicht verstanden, was du mit dem zitierten Posting aussagen möchtest, erschließt sich mir ganz und gar nicht, mit dieser Diskussion hats jedenfalls wenig zu tun... Aber anscheinend möchtest du mit deinem Beitrag dieses Thema stören...



Willst du mich irgendwie aufn Arm nehmen ?
Ich hab doch extra gefragt ob ein 70€ Single gegen ein 70€ Multi Rail mithalten kann .
Und es kann sein dass du etwas "aggressiver" als andere antwortest aber ich kann deine Antwort hier nicht nachvollziehen . 

Und wozu ist der thread da , warum gibt es ein Forum ? Richtig , damit die Fragen der Ratlosen beseitigt werden , bei dir komme ich mir so vor als ob jede Frage eine Bestrafung ist . Sorry dass ich mich mit Netzteilen nicht so gut auskenne wie du , daher Versuch ich es hier ja zu lernen . Wird aber anscheinend nicht beachtet .
Und deinen thread stören ??!!! Unglaublich dass man mit einer Frage  einen Thread stören soll


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Dein Einwurf mit dem MS-Tech Netzteil war einfach unpassend und die Frage war nicht so ganz eindeutig...
Zumal das, was du gerne wissen möchtest, ja schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde. Daher würde ich dir einfach mal raten, dass du dir die Diskussion am Anfang des Threads mal antust und danach nochmal fragst, wenn du das geschriebene nicht verstanden hast.

Und die Unterschiede von MR zu SR siehst du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehst du die zwei dicken Widerstände? Und die 3 Leitungen, die da nach unten fließen?
DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen SR und MR. Diese paar blöden Widerstände, eine Leitung von +12V0 und je eine von der Rail zu einem entsprechenden Sicherungschip...


----------



## SaftSpalte (5. April 2014)

@Stefan Payne :

Danke für deine Antwort . Genau das wollte ich wissen .


Offtopic :



> SoftSpalte, ein kleiner Rat/Tip: Die Regeln zum maschinenschreiben in Deutschaland sind etwas anders als in Frankreich. In Frankreich ist es üblich, vor dem Satzzeichen ein Leerzeichen zu machen, in Deutschland nicht, da wird das als Plenken bezeichnet. Versuche bitte, sofern du deutsch schreibst, auch kein Leerzeichen vor einem Satzzeichen zu machen sondern danach.



  haha ^^ . hast du wirklich dort *SoftSpalte* absichtlich geschrieben>?

Ist das Plenken wirklich so schlimm>?  Also an meinem Satzbau oder Rechtschreibung magelt es ,aber am Plenken>?  lol


----------



## poiu (5. April 2014)

hier mal ein alter Artikel von Soulpain

Mysterium +12V - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Jolly91 (5. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Verkauf das Seasonic & das CWT Thermaltake mit SamXon Caps und kauf davon ein gutes Netzteil.


 
Hast du dir eigentlich schon mal das Be Quiet Dark Pro P10 850W näher angeschaut?

46A auf der 12V Leitung vom Seasonic X-560 sind zwar für mich noch akzeptabel, aber das P10 mit 850 Watt hat gleich zwei Leitungen (12V3 & 12V4) mit je 45A drauf. Das ist auch nicht besser als das Single-Rail von Seasonic.


----------



## -sori- (5. April 2014)

Naja, die beiden Rails sind aber einzeln abgesichert.
Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das nicht wusste (45A).


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

Die zwei Leitungen mit 45A sind aber fest aufm PCB verlötet und werden nur für 'high Power components' verwendet -> Grafikkarten....

Ist halt das Problem, wenn man 850W mit 4 Rails machen möchte bzw eigentlich ists sogar für 1200W ausgelegt und auf 850W runter gebrochen...
mit 6 Rails hätte man hier weniger Strom nutzen können...


----------



## Jolly91 (5. April 2014)

Wobei die Kabel bei 45A auch noch nicht abbrennen werden.

*Eidt:*

Ich habe da ein paar Bilder von meinem Kumpel zum Corsair AX1200. 

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein 1.200W SingleRail Netzteil (Corsair AX1200). Es hat keinerlei Überlast, Funkenflug, etc. im Betrieb. Rechner schaltet sich aus. Herrchen denkt, es wäre ein kurzer Stromausfall o.Ä. und schaltet ihn wieder ein.

Viel wichtiger ist ein nicht brennendes Gehäuse, wenn einer schon zig 1000ende für die Hardware ausgibt, sowie ein PSU, welches zuverlässig (was Spannungen anbetrifft) und langjährig läuft. Das PSU lief weiterhin nach dem Flächenbrand auf dem PCB.

Somit gab es vom Auftreten her Null Differenz zwischen Multi- und Singlerail. Wäre Herrchen ausser Haus gewesen, wäre auch nichts abgebrannt, sondern der Rechner weiterhin ausgeschaltet geblieben.

Defekte nach dem Abrauchen: Mainboard sowie ein Hexacore-Xeon. PSU, GFX usw. liefen weiterhin problemlos. Allerdings traut der Besitzer EVGA nach deren dreijährigen Bergabwärtsfahrt nicht mehr, was die Bugfreiheit und Qualität der Boards anbetrifft.

 Resultat siehe Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. April 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das Risiko generell überschätzt wird.


 
Definitiv!


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2014)

Jain.

Den Vergleich mit dem Auto finde ich sehr gut.
Angenommen, ich bin ein super Autofahrer, wie groß ist die Wahscheinlichkeit, dass ich einen Unfall baue? Gering. Sehr gering.
Also fahre ich ohne Sicherheitsgurt. Kann ja nichts passieren.

Das kann ein ganzes Leben lang gut gehen, und am Ende geh ich drauf, weil ich beim Aussteigen stolper und mitm Kopf auf nen Stein falle.
Ich kann aber auch am ersten Tag einen Unfall haben und draufgehen, weil ich eben nicht angeschnallt war.

So ist Singlerail im Alltag.
Nur mit einem Unterschied: Läuft der PC nur, wenn man in der Nähe ist, finde ich es unbedenklich. Die Hardware, die den Kurzschluss macht, ist so oder so schon tot.
Sobald ich aber plötzlich n schwarzes Bild sehe und verbrannte Kabel riech, steck ich es aus -> Es passiert auch nix.

Wenn man aber den PC laufen lässt, während man schläft, arbeitet, einkauft etc, dann kann es - im Fehlerfall - fatal enden.


----------



## Cleriker (6. April 2014)

Na so gut ist der Vergleich nicht. Beim Autounfall ist nicht nur der Autowert, sondern auch das Leben/die Gesundheit gefährdet. Beim Netzteil eigentlich nur deine Nerven. Raucht es ab und nimmt Komponenten mit, anrufen bei der Haftpflichtversicherung und neue kaufen, fertig.


----------



## ebastler (6. April 2014)

Nein. Brennt die CPU ab, während ich nicht daheim bin, oder schlafe, fängt eventuell das ganze Haus feuer...
Im Worst Case, aber es ist möglich, bei einem Single Rail...


----------



## Cleriker (6. April 2014)

Ich habe aufgrund dieser Thematik mal mit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen und ihn gefragt wie es sein kann, dass bei mir nie sowas passiert. Der ist elektro Ingenieur und arbeitet nebenbei seit Jahren als freier Gutachter für Versicherungen. Mein Rechner läuft seit fast einem Jahr eigentlich immer durch und das komplett übertaktet und mit deaktivierten stromsparmechanismen. Ich allerdings bin eigentlich nie da. Er ist nicht von meinem Singlerail begeistert sagte aber auch, dass bei über 4000 Versicherungsfällen hier in Nordrhein-Westfalen mit verschnörkelten PC-Komponenten 2013, nicht ein einziges mal mehr als nur die pc-Komponenten beschädigt wurden. Also von lebensgefahr, rein statistisch, keine Spur.

Die hier schon gesehenen Bilder haben auch alle keine großartigen Kirrosionsspuren. Daraus schließe ich mal, dass die nicht gelöscht wurden, sondern einfach nicht mehr passiert ist.
Mal ehrlich... wer von euch grillt gern? Ich jedenfalls sehr gern und oft. Das der Qualm aber übelst schädlich ist und die vielen Zusatzstoffe in den marinaden und soßen, das ist bewiesen. Jeden Tag sterben etliche Menschen an Krebs. Fast nie brennt ein Netzteil und erst recht selten daraus noch mehr. 
Hört ihr deshalb auf zu grillen, oder zu rauchen? Nö, das tut kaum jemand, obwohl da die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher liegt. Warum hier der Wind?


----------



## Spinal (6. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Jain.
> 
> Den Vergleich mit dem Auto finde ich sehr gut.
> Angenommen, ich bin ein super Autofahrer, wie groß ist die Wahscheinlichkeit, dass ich einen Unfall baue? Gering. Sehr gering.
> ...



Das kann es mit jedem Netzteil oder elektrischem Gerät. Also ganz ehrlich, dass ist ja schon fast paranoid.

Was muss denn passieren, damit ein Kurzschluss ausgelöst wird. Also wenn(!) eine Komponente im PC kaputt geht, muss das ja auch schon ein so blöder Defekt sein, dass genau der Strom fließt, der die Kabel zum schmoren bringt.
Und selbst wenn die Kabel schmoren und qualmen, so erzeugt das noch keinen Brand, schon gar nicht in einem PC Gehäuse.
Hinzu kommt, ein Netzteil selber kann auch kaputt gehen. Dann helfen die vielen Rails usw. auch nicht. Ich denke die Gefahr das ein Haus durch ein PC-Netzteil in Brand gerät ist deutlich mehr von der allgemeinen Wertigkeit der Netzteile abhängig, als vom Unterschied zwischen Single- und Multi-Rail.

Gut, es tritt auch mal der unwahrscheinlichste Fall ein, die Titanic hat den Eisberg auch sehr unglücklich gerammt.
Aber davon zu sprechen, dass man ein Single Rail Netzeil nur betreiben sollte, wenn man in der Nähe ist, ist einfach total daneben. Das ein Multi-Rail Netzteil einen leicht höheren Schutz bietet mag sein, aber demnach sollte man sich auch keine Grafikkarte kaufen, bei der die Spannungswandler permanent bei 100°C sind und etliche weitere Dinge (200W Glühbirnen, Röhrenmonitore usw.)

bye
Spinal


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. April 2014)

Auch wenn der link mittlerweile 1000 mal gepostet wurde, an alle die nicht glauben können, dass ein PC brennen kann:

http://www.tomshardware.de/aerocool-strikex-st-gehause-feuer-brand,testberichte-241497.html

Musste mit Kaffee gelöscht werden. Und das tolle Corsair AX 750 hat sogar noch während des Brandes schön den betrieb aufrechterhalten.

Und ja der Rechner wurde 24/7 für mining benutzt. Normalerweise unbewacht, in dem Fall war aber jemand glücklicherweise gerade am Rechner.


----------



## Cleriker (6. April 2014)

Ja und der Verursacher war das Gehäuse/die Platine und nicht das Netzteil. Das Netzteil hat zwar nicht abgeschaltet, aber wenn da irgendwas Feuer gefangen hat, bringt abschalten auch nichts mehr. Gut zu erkennen an der Tatsache dass selbst die super dünnen, weißen Drähte, nicht mal dunkel/runzelig/verformt sind. Die sind also nicht einmal heiß geworden.


----------



## Captn (6. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Auch wenn der link mittlerweile 1000 mal gepostet wurde, an alle die nicht glauben können, dass ein PC brennen kann:
> 
> Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzündung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST - Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Kerzen?
> 
> ...


 
Gut, dass der Schreiberling am Ende eine Seite verlinkt, wo auch ein Corsair-Netzteil verwendet wurde.

Jetzt aber mal eine Frage zu Multi-Rail. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass man sich da keine Gadanken machen muss ob man Multi- oder Single-Rail hat (Ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber das scheint ihn wenig zu stören). Seiner Meinung nach ermöglicht Multi-Rail lediglich eine bessere Kühlung (von was auch immer habe ich keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich meint er das Netzteil). Wie dem auch sei, ist da nun was dran oder ist das ein Hirngespinst?


----------



## poiu (6. April 2014)

> Seiner Meinung nach ermöglicht Multi-Rail lediglich eine bessere Kühlung



WTF was hat denn das mit dem anderen zu tun, absoluter Unsinn


----------



## Captn (6. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> WTF was hat denn das mit dem anderen zu tun, absoluter Unsinn


Das habe ich mich doch auch gefragt, daher meine Frage


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal eine Frage zu Multi-Rail. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass man sich da keine Gadanken machen muss ob man Multi- oder Single-Rail hat (Ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber das scheint ihn wenig zu stören). Seiner Meinung nach ermöglicht Multi-Rail lediglich eine bessere Kühlung (von was auch immer habe ich keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich meint er das Netzteil). Wie dem auch sei, ist da nun was dran oder ist das ein Hirngespinst?



Wenn Du Dir eine eigene Meinung zu Single- vs. Multirail gebildet hast, wirst Du die Vor- und Nachteile ja verstanden haben. Von daher kannst Du diese direkt mal an Deinen Kumpel weitergeben und ihm damit klarmachen, dass er keine Ahnung hat. Davon ab: Warum lässt Du Dir von ihm nicht mal seine Theorie erläutern. Wir können Dir ja schlecht erklären was im Kopf von dem Jungen vorgeht.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

Da hier viel auf die mögliche Brandgefahr bei verwenden eines Single-Rail NT hingewiesen wird habe ich versucht belastbare Informationen zu finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.elektro.net/wp-content/archiv/sites/13/2006/04/DE_04_06_EI45.pdf

Hier handelt es sich um gewerbliche Bereiche. Dementsprechend muss man die dort aufgeführten EDV-Brände in Höhe von 1% aufsplitten auf normale PC Workstations (Desktop + Laptop) als auch auf Serveranlagen, Netzwerkinstallationen und andere gewerbliche EDV-Anlagen.

Ich arbeite in der IT Abteilung in einem weltweit operierenden Konzern mit ca. 16000 Mitarbeitern. Wir hatten schon einige Störfälle mit Brandgefahr durch IT-Equipment. Diese haben aber ausnahmslos in unserem Serverbereich stattgefunden.

Innerhalb der 10 Jahre die ich bei diesem Unternehmen beschäftigt bin ist mir kein Brand oder Brandgefahr durch das Netzteil einer Workstation/Desktopstation zu Ohren gekommen.

Und ich zweifel ganz stark, dass in unserem PC´s Multi Rail eingesetzt sind. Dort werden die günstigsten von HP drin sein.


----------



## Multithread (6. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Und ich zweifel ganz stark, dass in unserem PC´s Multi Rail eingesetzt sind. Dort werden die günstigsten von HP drin sein.


Ich bezweifle das diese NT's an die Leistung auch nur an die des kleinsten Sea Sonic FL2 ran kommt.

Von dem Her spielt es da keine Rolle ob MR oder SR, die Ströme sind so schwach das das NT eh abschalten sollte wenn es einen Kurzen gibt.


----------



## poiu (6. April 2014)

> Und ich zweifel ganz stark, dass in unserem PC´s Multi Rail eingesetzt sind. Dort werden die günstigsten von HP drin sein.



HP baut keine NEtzteile die kaufen ein bei Delta, HEC, FSP......

was Multithread schreibt ist korrekt

Wobei man sagen muss das im schlimmsten fall jedes NT zu kabelbrand führen kann, auch Multi Rail, nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei single Rail höher weil dort die Ströme wirklich sehr hoch sind.

es ist auch alles nicht o leicht da verscheidene Faktoren einspielen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

Von welcher Gefährdung reden wir denn jetzt bei leistungsstarken Netzteilen im Vergleich SR zu MR?

Nehmen wir an, dass von 100 Bränden einer durch Computer verursacht wird (1%). Von diesen 1% teilt sich das ganze auf in Schäden durch Billignetzteile (Chinaböller), qualitativ höherwertige SR und MR Netzteile.

Wer ist jetzt in der Lage die 1% sinnvoll auf diese drei Möglichkeiten aufzusplitten?

Billig-NT 0,5%, SR 0,25% und MR 0,25%?
Billig-NT 1%, SR 0% und MR 0%?
Billig-NT 0,75%, SR 0,25% und MR 0%?
Billig-NT 0,34%, SR 0,33% und MR 0,33%?

Von welchem Gefährdungspotenzial kann man jetzt ausgehen?


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. April 2014)

In welchem Unternehmen mit 16000 Angestellten werden Billignetzteile verwendet? Ist mir keines bekannt. 

In welchem Unternehmen werden Netzteile über 500 Watt in office Rechnern verwendet. Ich kenne keines. 

Inwiefern sind jetzt deine 1% representativ? Ich glaube zu 0%


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

> Inwiefern sind jetzt deine 1% representativ? Ich glaube zu 0%


 
Dann ist die Diskussion SR und MR also nur religiös motiviert?

Oder kannst du deinen 'Glauben' belastbar beweisen?


----------



## Multithread (6. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Dann ist die Diskussion SR und MR also nur religiös motiviert?
> 
> Oder kannst du deinen 'Glauben' belastbar beweisen?


 von deinen 1% ausgehend würde ich sagen am ehsten so, bei bleichmässiger verteilung:
0.8|0.15|0.05
Bi | SR | MR
Wobei weder deine 1% noch sonst etwas wirklich representativ sind, denn SR Netzteile bis etwa 400 Watt bringen so wenig Leistung das im normalfall deren Schutzschaltungen eingreifen bevor die Kabel durch brennen.

Ausserdem ist es so das Prozentual gesehen sehr viel weniger SR Netzteile in Hohen Bereichen (500Watt +) vorkommen als das es Billignetzteile in Office Rechnern und Chinaböller gibt. Gleiches für die Qualitativ Hochwerttigen MR Netzteile, davon sind einfach nicht so viele Verbaut.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. April 2014)

Ich nehm mal das Branddreieck her. Feuer braucht immer die Drei Komponenten. Sauerstoff, das Brennbares Material und die Wärme, und wen ein Teil fehlt, geht das Feuer aus.

Und wen jetzt ein Chip (CPU; GPU; Spawa; etc... abbrennt, brennt der vielleicht 2 Sekunden und fertig. Danach geht dem Feuer das Material aus. Wobei, wen man einen Luftzug im Case hat, kann es sogar sein, das dann nicht mal die dazu nötige Wärme ensteht. Wen jemand ein Aluminium oder Stahl Gehäuse verwendet wo es keinen Kunststoffanteil gibt, ist die Chance einer Brandgefahr relativ gering. 

Wer ein Kunststoffgehäuse besitzt ist selber Schuld. Und selbst das braucht eine Weile bis es brennt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Gut, dass der Schreiberling am Ende eine Seite verlinkt, wo auch ein Corsair-Netzteil verwendet wurde.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal eine Frage zu Multi-Rail. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass man sich da keine Gadanken machen muss ob man Multi- oder Single-Rail hat (Ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber das scheint ihn wenig zu stören). Seiner Meinung nach ermöglicht Multi-Rail lediglich eine bessere Kühlung (von was auch immer habe ich keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich meint er das Netzteil). Wie dem auch sei, ist da nun was dran oder ist das ein Hirngespinst?


 
Das obligatorische Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS ist der Unterschied, neben einem passenden Sicherungschip, zwischen Multi Rail und Single Rail:
je ein Shunt pro Leitung. mehrere nicht miteinander verbundene Lötpunkte, die mit einem Shunt (oder einer Stabkernspule) mit +12Vqelle verbunden sind.
Eine Leutung von der +12V Quelle und je eine Leitung von dem Lötpunkt zum Sicherungschip.
Und ein Sicherungschip, der die Leitungen miteinander vergleicht. Man kann hier auch mehrere Sicherungschips nehmen (z.B. bei der 4 Rail FSP Epsilon Plattform geschehen oder Huntkey X7 1200W).

Es gibt auch einige Leute, die sich was von irgendwelchen besseren Komponenten zusammenphantasieren - alles bullshit.
Die einzigen Unterschiede sind, dass die +12V Lötpunkte aufgeteilt sind und nicht zusammengefasst. That's all...



Baerliner schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um gewerbliche Bereiche. Dementsprechend muss man die dort aufgeführten EDV-Brände in Höhe von 1% aufsplitten auf normale PC Workstations (Desktop + Laptop) als auch auf Serveranlagen, Netzwerkinstallationen und andere gewerbliche EDV-Anlagen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Und ich zweifel ganz stark, dass in unserem PC´s Multi Rail eingesetzt sind. Dort werden die günstigsten von HP drin sein.


 hier ein übliches 500W Server/Workstation Netzteil
Dell H305P-01 Power Supply Review
Dell H750P-00 Power Supply Review

Auch bei anderen Server/OEM Netzteilen ist es nicht selten der Fall, dass dort mehrere +12V Rails zum Einsatz kommen. Und diese +12V Rails sogar wesentlich *schwächer* sind als bei 'normalen' Retail Geräten - 18A pro Rail sind selbst heute nicht soo selten, bei OEM WAre. Entsprechend hast du auch 2 Probleme bei den Daten, die du gefunden hast:
a) kommen sehr oft sehr schwache Netzteile zum Einsatz. Also Geräte der 300W Klasse
b) kommen sehr oft sehr niedrig abgesicherte +12V Rails zum Einsatz, also maximal 18A je Rail.

Wirkliche Single Rail Geräte gibt es in diesem Falle kaum. Oder Geräte mit 'High OCP'...


----------



## Andregee (8. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na so gut ist der Vergleich nicht. Beim Autounfall ist nicht nur der Autowert, sondern auch das Leben/die Gesundheit gefährdet. Beim Netzteil eigentlich nur deine Nerven. Raucht es ab und nimmt Komponenten mit, anrufen bei der Haftpflichtversicherung und neue kaufen, fertig.


 
Die Haftpflichtversicherung schützt nur vor Rechtsansprüchen dritter sofern man diesen nicht unter Vorsatz einen körperlichen oder finanziellen Schaden zugefügt hat. Kokelt dir der PC ab, sagt die Haftpflichtversicherung, "Was wollen sie denn von uns?" Das ist dein eigener Schaden und hat mit einer Haftpflichtversicherung mal garnichts zu tun. Auch die Hausrat wird den Schaden nicht begleichen, diese tritt höchstens für Folgeschäden am Hausrat  aus dem Brand ein, sofern welche auftreten. Es sind versicht Brand, Blitzschlag, Explosion, Einbruchdiebstahl, raub, Vandalismus sowie Leitungswasserschäden. Überspannungsschäden muss man oft separat einschließen und selbst dann zahlt die Versicherung nur gemäß dem Fall, das ein realer Überspannungsschaden vorlag. Geräte mit elektrischen Fehlern werden nur durch eine Versicherung abgesichert und die nennt sich Garantie oder Gewährleistung und die macht man beim Hersteller und zweites beim händler geltend, wobei ersteres sinnvoller ist. Wäre ja zu schön wenn man sich auf diesem Wege vor Schäden an Elektrogeräten schützen könnte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja und der Verursacher war das Gehäuse/die Platine und nicht das Netzteil. Das Netzteil hat zwar nicht abgeschaltet, aber wenn da irgendwas Feuer gefangen hat, bringt abschalten auch nichts mehr. Gut zu erkennen an der Tatsache dass selbst die super dünnen, weißen Drähte, nicht mal dunkel/runzelig/verformt sind. Die sind also nicht einmal heiß geworden.


Der Verursacher des Brandes war *definitiv das Netzteil!*
Das ganze ist aufgrund eines Defektes auf dem Board entstanden, was eine hohe Stromaufnahme zur Folge hatte, die aber, aufgrund des Zustandes des Netzteiles (Single Rail) nicht dazu geführt hat, dass das Netzteil abgeschaltet hat.

Verstehe nicht, warum du hier versuchst, diesen gravierenden Fehler so dermaßen runter zu spielen...

Dass das Board abgeraucht ist, kann man als Primärschaden sehen, das war nicht unbedingt vermeidbar. Dass es aber angefangen hat zu brennen, wäre aber sehrwohl vermeidbar gewesen, wenn das Netzteil eine sinnvoll eingestellte OCP gehabt hätte, was hier definitiv NICHT der Fall war. Und genau DAS ist ja das Problem, um das es hier gerade geht. Das ist die Gefährlichkeit von Single Rail...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na so gut ist der Vergleich nicht. Beim Autounfall ist nicht nur der Autowert, sondern auch das Leben/die Gesundheit gefährdet. Beim Netzteil eigentlich nur deine Nerven. Raucht es ab und nimmt Komponenten mit, anrufen bei der Haftpflichtversicherung und neue kaufen, fertig.


Das ist richtig. Denn bei einem Autounfall ist in 9 von 10 Fällen (oder sogar noch mehr), *menschliches Versagen* die Ursache, technische Defekte kommen eher selten vor....
Und daher geht es in diesem Falle um Schäden, die aufgrund von technischen Defekten vorkommen, die dazu führen, dass das ganze noch Eskaliert und der eigentliche Schaden noch weiter verstärkt wird.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum man so relativ selten von abfackelnden Dingen hört: Technische Defekte sind nicht soo häufig. Und wenn sie vorkommen, hat der betroffene in der Regel auch nicht die Möglichkeit, das ganze zu dokumentieren oder in Foren sich drüber aufzuregen. Er hat ja schließlich keinen Rechner mehr...

Es ist ja eben nicht so, dass jeder von uns ja mehr als einen Rechner zuhause hätte...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgrund dieser Thematik mal mit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen und ihn gefragt wie es sein kann, dass bei mir nie sowas passiert. Der ist elektro Ingenieur und arbeitet nebenbei seit Jahren als freier Gutachter für Versicherungen. Mein Rechner läuft seit fast einem Jahr eigentlich immer durch und das komplett übertaktet und mit deaktivierten stromsparmechanismen. Ich allerdings bin eigentlich nie da. Er ist nicht von meinem Singlerail begeistert sagte aber auch, dass bei über 4000 Versicherungsfällen hier in Nordrhein-Westfalen mit verschnörkelten PC-Komponenten 2013, nicht ein einziges mal mehr als nur die pc-Komponenten beschädigt wurden. Also von lebensgefahr, rein statistisch, keine Spur.


1. Denk mal drüber nach, wie lange ein PC in einem durchschnittlichen Haushalt läuft. Das sind meistens so um die 2-4h am Tage. Das ganze *unter Aufsicht*
2. Die Schäden, von denen du sprichst, sind eben NICHT unter Aufsicht geschehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sind passiert, weil der Bewohner des Hauses es nicht wahrgenommen hat.
Ganz ab davon gibt es auch zum Teil kettenreaktionen, die aufgrund von menschlichem Versagen passiert sind. Also zum Beispiel eine nicht vorhandene Schraube in einer Stromklemme. (ja, selbst gesehen!)
3. ist die Ursache für einen Kabelbrand nicht selten schlicht menschliches Versagen - oder Korrodierte Kontakte, die dann recht stark belastet werden. 
Wie oft hast du von 60-70 Jahre alten Installationen gehört? Wie oft hat der Elektriker in den letzten 2-5 Jahren Leitungsschutzschalter vom Typ "H" gesehen? Die seit etwa 1977 verboten sind (Bestandschutz greift)??

Genau DAS ist ja das Problem. Die Installationen sind z.T. weitaus älter als die vorgesehene Betriebsdauer. Da hat sicher kaum jemand gedacht, dass man selbst heute noch schwarz/grau/rot vorfindet...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die hier schon gesehenen Bilder haben auch alle keine großartigen Kirrosionsspuren. Daraus schließe ich mal, dass die nicht gelöscht wurden, sondern einfach nicht mehr passiert ist.
> Mal ehrlich... wer von euch grillt gern? Ich jedenfalls sehr gern und oft. Das der Qualm aber übelst schädlich ist und die vielen Zusatzstoffe in den marinaden und soßen, das ist bewiesen. Jeden Tag sterben etliche Menschen an Krebs. Fast nie brennt ein Netzteil und erst recht selten daraus noch mehr.
> Hört ihr deshalb auf zu grillen, oder zu rauchen? Nö, das tut kaum jemand, obwohl da die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher liegt. Warum hier der Wind?


1. Grillen ist hiermit nicht vergleichbar.
2. Gibt es ungesunden Rauch, der aber mehr oder minder natürlich entstanden ist. Zum Beispiel beim Verbrennen von (naturbelssenem) Holz. Und es gibt giftigen Rauch, der beim Verbrennen von z.T. Synthetischen Stoffen entsteht. Das letztere ist schon in geringen Mengen sehr schädlich...

Dass fast nie ein Netzteil brennt, liegt einfach an folgendem:
*Glück*
Bzw dass die Hardware nicht so oft ausfällt. Wenn aber was furchtbar schief geht, dann ist die Kacke aber richtig am dampfen, wie du ja anhand der Bilder sehen kannst
Oder willst du bestreiten, dass dieser Vorfall nicht hätte verhindert werden können, wenn das verwendete Netzteil eine sinnvoll eingestellte OCP hätte??


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2014)

Nein Stefan, das will ich definitiv nicht bestreiten. Habe ich hier nicht und auch nicht in dem aufgeräumten Beratungsthread getan. Dieser hier geschehe "Brand" hätte selbst direkt unter einem Schreibtisch nicht gereicht, um diesen anzuzünden. Wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat, die gehen vorher von selbst aus. 

Ich hab ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich fast nie zuhause bin, mein Rechner aber dauernd läuft. Der sitzt unter Wasser und als ich meine erste WaKü hatte, hab ich viel geschludert. Ab und Anm war hier und da mal ein Tropfen, aber hat mich nicht gestört. Irgendwann kam ich aber wieder mal Heim und im Zimmer roch es echt seltsam. Ich zum Rechner, laut. Wieso laut? Weil der AGB, mittig über der Hardware nicht mehr dicht war und fast komplett leer. Da geht ein halber Liter rein. Das Wasser war auf die graka und quer übers Board gelaufen und hat sich dann unten gesammelt, so dass das Netzteil klitsch nass war und in der lache lag und gearbeitet hat. Auf dem Board waren etliche dunkle Stellen, wo das. Wasser direkt über Kontakte lief, die PCIe steckplätze total korrodiert. Die graka roch und gab kein Bild mehr. Trotzdem war der Rechner noch an und zeigte einen bluescreen. 
Das Netzteil lief trotz Wasser auch noch. Gehäuse stand nicht unter Strom (wunder). 

Genau wie von dir beschrieben, schaltete das Netzteil nicht ab, obwohl es Kurzschlüsse gab. Das ist schlecht! Aber... Und darauf will ich hinaus:

Wenn all sowas passiert und das über lange Zeit, unbewacht und es kommt trotzdem nicht zu Gefahr, dann zeigt das sehr gut die Verhältnissmäßigkeit, wie selten es wirklich gefährlich sein kann. 

Es gibt einfach so gut wie fast keine Probleme dadurch (sr). Wenn ich ein neues Handy habe und gebe im Netz einen Bug ein, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle das haben, obwohl davon nur "wenige" verkauft werden. Wenn ich nach Problemen durch SR-Netzteile suche, finde ich fast nichts handfestes, obwohl davon locker eine halbe Milliarde in Umlauf sind. Davon dann vielleicht hundert Fälle sind wieviel Prozent?

Auch das ist aber nebensächlich.
Dass ständig versucht wird den zu beratenden unbedingt und mit Nachdruck ein teures MR zu empfehlen, das verstehe ich halt nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand genötigt wird eine r7 260 statt einer 270X zu nehmen, ein billigeres Board und anderen RAM und damit deutlich an Spieleleistung verliert, nur damit der Berater seine Meinung durchdrücken kann. Einmal zu sagen: komm, ich seh das so... dass ist etwas sicherer... Damit habe ich kein Problem, das fände ich sehr gut. Dass auf den te bei nicht einlenken dann aber eingehackt wird (beratungsresistent, eh keine Ahnung, weiß alles besser), das geht garnicht. 

Deshalb hab ich das alles hier geschrieben, um dass mal darüber nachgedacht wird, wie unglaublich selten solche Probleme sind und wie albern es ist wirklich immer und immer wieder nur die negativen Seiten aufzuzeigen und dem te seine Meinung streitig zu machen (und anderen Usern).

Ich wiederhole: Multirail ist sicherer, aber eben fast niemals ausschlaggebend. 

Wer von euch kauft gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, nur weil es im Falle des Falles, das sicherere wäre?


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. April 2014)

Wer eine r7 270 verbauen möchte, der kann jederzeit ein single rail Netzteil nehmen. Handelt sich dabei meist um maximal 400 Watt Netzteile. Also was soll uns dieses Beispiel sagen? Dass es komplett falsch ist? Keinerlei Aussagekraft hat?

Und von den 500 000 000 single rail Netzteilen (glaubst du nicht dass das ein bisschen viel ist? ) haben wieviele eine Leistung von über 600 Watt? Aber dem Bereich wird es ja mit der ocp erst so richtig kritisch. 

Und SR Netzteile sind ja wohl kaum günstiger als MR Netzteile ob diese günstiger in der Herstellung sind. Weil hey eine starke Leitung ist ein feature für das die Kunden extra zahlen. 

Wieso sollen wir eigentlich auf Ratschläge von jemandem hören der unvorsichtig mit Wasser in seinem PC umgeht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieser hier geschehe "Brand" hätte selbst direkt unter einem Schreibtisch nicht gereicht, um diesen anzuzünden. Wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat, die gehen vorher von selbst aus.


1. Es War ein Brand, da gibt es nichts in Anführungszeichen zu setzen.
2. Hat 'nur' noch das letzte Element gefehlt, dann wäre ihm die Hütte abgefackelt! 
Nur weil das in diesem Falle nicht vorhanden war, gibt es keinen Grund, diesen Fall schön zu reden. Das ist ziemlich vermessen von dir!!



Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau wie von dir beschrieben, schaltete das Netzteil nicht ab, obwohl es Kurzschlüsse gab. Das ist schlecht! Aber... Und darauf will ich hinaus:
> Wenn all sowas passiert und das über lange Zeit, unbewacht und es kommt trotzdem nicht zu Gefahr, dann zeigt das sehr gut die Verhältnissmäßigkeit, wie selten es wirklich gefährlich sein kann.


1. Das ist nicht schlecht, das is 'ne Katastrophe. WIE um alles in der Welt kannst du diesen Vorfall auch noch verteidigen?! Verstehe ich nicht...
2. Nur weil es bei dir so war, heißt das eben NICHT, dass es immer so sein wird. Der Punkt ist:
Die Folgeschäden sind in einem Fehlerfall mit Multi Rail und sinnvoller OCP um WELTEN geringer als bei einem starken Single Rail Netzteil!

WAS gibt es daran schön zu reden? Verstehe ich nicht...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach so gut wie fast keine Probleme dadurch (sr). Wenn ich ein neues Handy habe und gebe im Netz einen Bug ein, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle das haben, obwohl davon nur "wenige" verkauft werden. Wenn ich nach Problemen durch SR-Netzteile suche, finde ich fast nichts handfestes, obwohl davon locker eine halbe Milliarde in Umlauf sind. Davon dann vielleicht hundert Fälle sind wieviel Prozent?


1. Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal *Argumente* liefern würdest und nicht nur Behauptungen aufstellst?
2. Ist das Gegenteil doch schon bewiesen! Siehe den Thread, den wir hier andauernd verlinken. Damit sollte eigentlich bewiesen sein, dass Single Rail nicht so cool/OK ist, als das du es darstellst. Und dass mans meiden sollte, insbesondere bei Geräten der oberen Wattklassen...

3. Sind deine Vergleiche einfach mal völlig daneben und haben mal überhaupt nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch das ist aber nebensächlich.


Ich übersetze:
Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirrt mich nicht mit tatsachen...

Na dann is ja alles klar...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dass ständig versucht wird den zu beratenden unbedingt und mit Nachdruck ein teures MR zu empfehlen, das verstehe ich halt nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand genötigt wird eine r7 260 statt einer 270X zu nehmen, ein billigeres Board und anderen RAM und damit deutlich an Spieleleistung verliert, nur damit der Berater seine Meinung durchdrücken kann. Einmal zu sagen: komm, ich seh das so... dass ist etwas sicherer... Damit habe ich kein Problem, das fände ich sehr gut. Dass auf den te bei nicht einlenken dann aber eingehackt wird (beratungsresistent, eh keine Ahnung, weiß alles besser), das geht garnicht.


1. Ist es auch sicherer.
2. SInds in der Herstellung nur ein Paar Dollar. Aber das Thema hatten wir letztens erst, siehe hier. 1 Dollar beim Auto in der Herstellung sparen, dafür halt einige Menschenleben in Kauf nehmen. So läuft das im 'freien Markt'...
3. Sind die Multi Rail Netzteile nicht teurer. Sie sind nur in der Herstellung teurer, da man SR aber toll vermarkten kann, sparen die nichts.
Auch sind einige Single Rail Netzteile umgefriemelte Multi Rail Geräte, die extra für diesen Hersteller so gemacht wurden. Das härteste, was es hier gibt, ist Silverstone mit der Brücke, mit der die +12V Rails alle zusammengelötet wurden... 
Das Gerät war 4 Rails. Alles vorhanden. 4 Shunts, Leitungen zum Sicherungschip und auch ein passender Sicherungschip. Und dann am Ende so ein bescheuerter Draht über alle 4 Rails gelötet...




Cleriker schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich das alles hier geschrieben, um dass mal darüber nachgedacht wird, wie unglaublich selten solche Probleme sind und wie albern es ist wirklich immer und immer wieder nur die negativen Seiten aufzuzeigen und dem te seine Meinung streitig zu machen (und anderen Usern).


Von welchen 'albernen Problemen' sprichst du hier?!
Sorry, aber RLY?! 

Der Punkt ist doch: Im Fehlerfall wird dir ein 1200W Netzteil das Board abfackeln, da gibt es kein vielleicht oder unter gewissen Umständen. Du hast da verdammte 100A, was eine verdammt blöde Idee ist, die ungesichert frei laufen zu lassen...
Aber das ist ja gerade der Witz: billigste OEM Ware ist oft Multi Rail bzw wird als solches verkauft, die teuren Enduser Geräte aber nicht. Sinn?

Ich finde nicht, dass es falsch ist, auf die Gefahren von starken Single Rail Netzteilen hinzuweisen. Meiner Meinung nach bedarf es auch einer Vorschrift entweder eines NGO oder eines Staates, das die maximale Belastbarkeit der Stränge limitiert, eben um hier halbwegs sicher zu sein...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Multirail ist sicherer, aber eben fast niemals ausschlaggebend.


Warum? Was meinst du? Verstehe nicht, was du hier sagen möchtest...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer von euch kauft gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, nur weil es im Falle des Falles, das sicherere wäre?


Dieser Vergleich ist mit verlaub völliger bullshit.

Denn:
a) kostet ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug etwa das doppelte, was das Fahrzeug selbst kostet zusätzlich.
b) aufgrund des hohen Gewichts ist das Fahrverhalten beeinträchtigt
c) aufgrund des hohen Gewichts hast 'nen deutlich höheren Spritverbrauch.

Auf gut Deutsch: ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug hat *auch gewaltige Nachteile*, Multi Rail nicht...
Es kostet nur 'nen bisserl mehr Geld. ABer siehe den Genral Motors Link. Lieber leute sterben lassen als 1$ mehr auszugeben...


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2014)

shadow,
Wer sagt denn, dass du auf mich hören sollst? Das mit den Netzteilen ist  einfach mal so eine Schätzung weil ich mal einen Artikel gelesen habe  in dem stand, dass mehr als drei Milliarden PC's weltweit verkauft  wurden. Ich hab dann einfach mal ganz grob geschätzt, dass davon die  hälfte total crap ist und vom Rest dann ein Drittel genommen. Damit  sollte ich wohl hinkommen. 

Das mit der 270 war vor kurzem hier ein  thread in dem auch dieses Thema durchgefochten wurde. Dass muss nur  verstehen, wer auch dort geschrieben hat. Zudem... was heißt denn bitte  unvorsichtig? 
Ich wohne inzwischen auf dem Land, heize mit Holz  (alles) wofür ich dauernd mit der Axt, oder dem Beil, oder einer  Kettensäge unterwegs bin. Ewig schwere Baumteile bewegen muss, Bäume  erstmal fällen, von Hand. Der Ofen muss von Hand angefeuert werden,  steht unten, unter zwei Etagen Wohnraum, in einem Fachwerkhaus, neben  einer riesigen Linde und einer Eiche. Wenns hier brennt, ist nur noch  laufen angesagt. Ich bin gelernter Schlosser und Maschinenbautechniker,  und schmiede in meiner Freizeit. Dauernd heißer Stahl, Hämmnern, blaue  Flecken und verbrennungen. Die komplette obere Etage habe ich selbst um  und ausgebaut, den Dachstuhl nach Absprache mit einem Zimmermann erneuert  und das Dach eingedeckt. Ich habe eine Zeit lang die QS in einer  Großen Firma gemacht und bin selbst losgefahren und habe mir die  Klimatechnik in großen Kühlhallen angeschaut. Also irgendwo unter der  Decke, oder auf dem Dach rumgetrurnt, bei 8-28m Höhe. Immer allein und  selten gesichert. Denkst du also wirklich, dass mich eine rausfliegende  Sicherung bei einem Kurzschluss stört, oder ein nasser Teppich? Selbst  Handyakkus sind wahrscheinlich schon öfter explodiert als Netzteilbrände durch fehlen  der OCP. Meistens ist ja doch die Produktqualität an sich das Problem.

Ist etwas vom eigentlichen  Thema weg, ich weiß, aber all diese Dinge führen ständig zu Unfällen,  Verletzungen, oder schweren Schicksalen. Dabei ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit  hoch, dass etwas passiert. Auf die Masse der Menschen gesehen, allerdings wieder gering.
So  verhält es sich auch bei den Netzteilen. Im Vergleich zu den verkauften  Geräten ist eben die Chance dass etwas *aufgrund fehlender OCP brennt*...  quasi gleich Null.
Im Bereich von über 700W ist es ja eh fast egal  was man kauft. SR kosten da so um die 130 und Multis so ab 150. Nimmt  sich also nichts. Wenn dann aber jemand bereits ein SR in dieser Klasse  hat, muss man ihm nicht mit Nachdruck ein MR andrehen. Auf soetwas bezieht sich meine Aussage hier. 

Ich hab sonst noch einen anderen Vergleich: wieder Autos!
In Deutschland sind fast 43 000 000 Autos angemeldet. Wenn jdes nur einmal die Woche bewegt werden würde (und wir wissen wie albern diese Zahl ist), wären das bei 52 Wochen dann 2 150 000 000 Autofahrten pro Jahr. Unfälle mit Personenschäden (die nehme ich hier, weil sie mehr als nur eine gebrutzelte Komponente, also quasi in unserem Fall hier das extreme darstellen, z.B. Wohnungsbrand) gab es etwa 291 000. Auch hierbei ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel viel größer, dass etwas passiert als ausschließlich durch fehlen der OCP. Rechne mal 291000 durch 2150000000, dann weißt du, wie selten etwas passiert, über das wir tagtäglich lesen und vergleiche das mit den wirklich wenigen hier bekannten Fällen.

PS: Stefan, du fängst schon wieder an. Nicht nur dass du mir wieder Dinge unterstellst (schönreden), sondern du zepflückst dir auch meine posts wieder so wie du möchtest, dass sie wirken. Ich rede nichts schön, aber ich male auch nichts schwarz. Hier im Forum, wo alles immer und immer wiedr zur Sprache kommt und die Ansprüche an die Hardware wirklich hoch sind, sind momentan über 105 000 User angemeldet. Wieviele Fälle mit Bränden durch fehlende OCP sind dir bekannt?


----------



## Jolly91 (8. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Verursacher des Brandes war *definitiv das Netzteil!*
> Das  ganze ist aufgrund eines Defektes auf dem Board entstanden, was eine  hohe Stromaufnahme zur Folge hatte, die aber, aufgrund des Zustandes des  Netzteiles (Single Rail) nicht dazu geführt hat, dass das Netzteil  abgeschaltet hat.
> 
> Verstehe nicht, warum du hier versuchst, diesen gravierenden Fehler so dermaßen runter zu spielen...
> ...


 
Bei meinem, auf der Seite 6, verlinkten Bild war auch die  Qualität des Board´s Schuld, und da hat das Netzteil (Corsair 1.200W /  100A) auch abgeschaltet. Bei dem von dir verlinkten Bild sieht man auch,  dass das Gehäuse aus Aluminium war, also hatte das recht wenig mit Glück zu tun. 

Alles lässt sich irgendwann entzünden, aber schuld war einfach das Gehäuse. Eine Dokingstation wo die Platine auf einer Kunststoffhalterung festgeschraubt wird, ein bisschen Temperatur, und schon langsam fängt der Prozess an. Da braucht man nicht einmal Spannung / Strom. Die Temperatur war da, das Material hat gepasst, und der Sauerstoff war auch vorhanden. Perfekte Vorraussetzung. In einem Stahl / Aluminium Tower würde man nur die Brandspuren sehen, falls es soweit kommt.  

Wieso sollte das Board damit was zu tun haben, und wie viel Ampere wären für dich verträglich?


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2014)

Hey Stefan,
ich habe eben erst das Testvideo mit Raff zur R9 295X2 gesehen und die Karte ist mit 50 Ampere spezifiziert und zieht bis zu 530 Watt. Ist das nicht so ein Fall, wo ein SingleRail Netzteil tatsächlich mal von Vorteil ist?


----------



## Multithread (9. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> ich habe eben erst das Testvideo mit Raff zur R9 295X2 gesehen und die Karte ist mit 50 Ampere spezifiziert un zieht bis zu 530 Watt. Ist das nicht so ein FAll, wo ein SingleRAil Netzteil tatsächlich mal von Vorteil ist?


Nö, denn ein NT das Multi rail die PCI-E bei 30A abgesicher hat, kommt mit der Karte genauso klar wie ein Single Rail.
Die Kabel sind nach eh eigentlich nur für 24A Ausgelegt. Die werden von der graka schon grossteilig benutzt.

Die grossen Multirail netzteile (750 Watt +) sind meist bei mindestens 25-30A abgesichert, da passt das dann schon.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. April 2014)

Wobei man das dann aus zwei Leitungen beziehen sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2014)

Irgendwie hatte ich was von 20A im Kopf. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Multithread (9. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wobei man das dann aus zwei Leitungen beziehen sollte.


Das Sowieso, sonst reichen auch die 30A nirgendwo hin




Cleriker schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich was von 20A im Kopf. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


 Die 20A sind die ATX Norm. Aber es gibt kaum bis fast keine Netzteile die sich an diese Norm noch Halten.

Bei ATX 2.5 sollte so einiges überdacht werden, es liegt ja im sinne von Intel wenn die Spezifikationen eingehalten werden.


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

AMD spinnt doch. Bei Vollast werden anscheinend nur 26 Watt über den Slot gezogen. Heisst, 504 Watt über 2x 8 Pin. Also wird die Leitung einfach mal um 204 Watt überzogen. Irgendwie fehlen da noch ein paar Stecker.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Eigentlich sollte man das so betreiben, den PC abbrennen lassen und den Schaden dann AMD aufklagen... Konkurrenz und AMD-Support in allen Ehren aber das ist gefährlich.


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

Hoffen wir mal, Asus, MSI, Powercolor und Konsorten lösen das besser...


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2014)

hier stand quark!


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, Asus, MSI, Powercolor und Konsorten lösen das besser...



Ich glaube nicht, dass es großartig Customdesigns, geschweige den Customplatinen geben wird.


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> AMD spinnt doch. Bei Vollast werden anscheinend nur 26 Watt über den Slot gezogen. Heisst, 504 Watt über 2x 8 Pin. Also wird die Leitung einfach mal um 204 Watt überzogen. Irgendwie fehlen da noch ein paar Stecker.


 
ich verstehe dein problem nicht wirklich immerhin sind wir dann im grunde bei 21A pro rail falls man zwei verwendet bei einem single rail wäre es natürlich nicht sonderlich gut.
das größere problem wären wenn dann die molex stecker welche aber anscheinend noch in den spezifikationen betrieben werden.


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

Die zwei 8 Pin Stecker können/sollten max. 300 Watt bereitstellen und die Graka verlangt 504. Verstehste?


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

Das ist den Kabeln und Steckern aber egal...
Solange du kein Schrottnetzteil mit zu dünnen Kabeln oder billigen Steckern hast, oder nur ein PCIe Y-Kabel direkt an der GraKa, sodass alles über ein Kabel muss, ist das noch locker im Toleranzbereich des Zeugs.

Natürlich, sie verletzen die Normen.
Tut so gut wie jedes Singlerail, und die meisten größeren Multirails auch. Regt sich da wer auf?


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Ein dritter wäre trotzdem die bessere Lösung für alle gewesen. 

Aber das wird jetzt OT.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. April 2014)

Ungeachtet der sehr kompetenten und nachvollziehbaren Erklärungen hier, würde mich schon mal interessieren was die PCGH Redaktion dazu sagt und ob man so etwas nicht mit in die Bewertung bei Netzteiltests einbeziehen sollte. Und viel wichtiger noch, ob man beim entsprechenden Modell im Heft auch darauf hinweisen sollte, sofern es denn bei Single Rail tatsächlich so ein Gefahrenpotetial gibt.

Jetzt wo ich das alles gelesen habe, mache ich mir schon Gedanken über mein Corsair AX650, ob ich es nicht besser irgendwann tauschen sollte. Bisher hatte ich einmal den Fall, dass das Mainboard den Geist aufgegeben und die CPU gleich noch mitgenommen hat, das NT jedoch schaltete jedoch sofort ab. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es schon komisch dass man bei so vielen leistungsstarken NT's auf Single Rail setzt, wo doch das Gefahrenpotential höher ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> ich habe eben erst das Testvideo mit Raff zur R9 295X2 gesehen und die Karte ist mit 50 Ampere spezifiziert und zieht bis zu 530 Watt. Ist das nicht so ein Fall, wo ein SingleRail Netzteil tatsächlich mal von Vorteil ist?


 Nö, gerade dort ist ein Multi Rail Netzteil von Vorteil.

Denn wenn du ein Single Rail Netzteil mit einem dieser PCie Y-Kabel (1x8pin auf 2x 8pin) hast, wie beim Pure Power, Straight Power oder manchen Seasonic geräten, so schaltet das Multi Rail Netzteil im Falle einer Verwendung einfach ab. Ein Single Rail nicht.
Das heißt, dass beim Single Rail ohne Probleme die 40-50A über 3 +12V Pins (und 5 Masse Pins) genuckelt werden können - beim Multi Rail nicht, da es abschaltet...

Gut, beim Multi Rail Netzteil werden die Leute rumheulen und meckern, wie ******* das Netzteil doch ist, weil schaltet ja ab.
Beim Single Rail wird das nur in den Fällen passieren, wo ein PCIe Y-Kabel verwendet wurde. In dem Falle fackelt aber die Buchse am Netzteil ab...


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Ich dachte das Straight Power hätte Multirail? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

Damit sind die Y-Kabel gemeint.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Straight Power hätte Multirail? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


 

Er meint die Kabel, die man an einer 8pin-Buchse am Netzteil einsteckt und die dann 2x 6+2pin bieten.

Sowas hier:
http://store.antec.com/productimages/Standards/root/PCI-E 8p - 2pcie.jpg


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

sehen wir das ganze doch positiv die karte ist perfekt zum netzteile testen .


----------



## poiu (10. April 2014)

Igor( hier bekannt als FormatC) von Toms Hardware hat wohl ein Corsiar AX860i mit der R9 295 X2 getötet 

da hat die single Rail nicht geholfen


----------



## -sori- (10. April 2014)

Er Hat mit einer Graka ein Netzteil geschrottet? 

Wir wollen einen Link! 
;D


----------



## poiu (10. April 2014)

gibt kein Link da er das in seinem FB Account gepostet hat  mal sehen ob er daraus ein Artikel bastelt


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. April 2014)

> mal sehen ob er daraus ein Artikel bastelt


Nein, das werde ich definitiv nicht. Das Problem ist mit Sicherheit nicht das Netzteil selbst, denn es hat mittlerweile zig Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel, sondern wohl ein abgeschossener Shunt - denn auch wenn andere Karten höhere Peaks liefern, das Problem der R9 295X ist der ziemlich konstant hohe Stromfluss. Das habe ich mehrfach messen können. Das Netzteil geht, soweit Corsair das will, zurück in die RMA, es liegt schon abverpackt hier im Post-Office. Man wirbt bei Corsair zwar mit über 75 Ampére auf alles (außer Tienahrung), aber die Ausgänge scheinen ja noch teilweise separat abgesichert zu sein. So habe ich es auch mal geschafft, das gleiche Netzteil mit einer HD 7990 zum Abschalten zu bringen, solange sie an nur einem Kabel mit zwei 8-poligen hängt. Kaputt ist es dadurch aber nicht gegangen.

Solange heir kein eindeutiger Schuldiger auszumachen ist, wird es auch nicht weiter öffentlich breit getreten. Ist nicht mein Stil .
Haue bekommen nur die, die z.B. feurige Gehäuse und schlampige Kabel anbieten. Cool? Aerocool!


----------



## poiu (10. April 2014)

mal sehen ob die be quiet / Seasonic dein zuhause überleben 



> Solange heir kein eindeutiger Schuldiger auszumachen ist, wird es auch nicht weiter öffentlich breit getreten. Ist nicht mein Stil .



 und entschuldige das ich es in die Öffentlichkeit getragen hab


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2014)

FormatC, 
sehr nett geschrieben! 

Nachdem ich den letzten Teil gelesen habe, war das Grinsen wie eingebrannt!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Bei mir ebenfalls, wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob es einen Unterschied macht, welcher Teil nun der Belastung nicht standhält... Am Ende ist das Netzteil doch mit X Watt angegeben, dann sollte ein NT diese Leistung auch bringen können, ohne sich selbst zu zerlegen.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2014)

die neue Radeon wird zum neuen NT Killer 

R.I.P. 

Corsair AX860i

will be continued?

Aber das ganze ist auch nicht so überraschend, die neue X2 reizt die Spezifikationen arg aus und das da das eine oder andere flach geht ist nicht überraschend.

@Teutonnen

aber hier wird ein part arg über strapaziert, ob man das wieder denn NT ankreiden kann, das Igor ja wohl schon das teil gequält hat... 

ABwarten und Tee kauen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. April 2014)

Der Witz ist ja, dass man bei den Herstellern auf die Spezifikationen vertraut. Das AX 860i besitzt zum Beispiel auch eine Leitung mit 2x 8-pin. Für normal geht das ja - solange sich die anderen an die Regeln halten. So nutze ich diese Leitung aus reiner Bequemlichkeit auch und zwar wenn ich wirklich weiß, dass die Karte da innerhalb der Specs bleibt. Ansonsten gibt es eben zwei getrennte. Da bin ich eisern und hatte bis dato kaum Probleme (bis mal auf die 7990). 

Meine Testsysteme laufen oft auch über Nacht - gerade Workstation-Benchmarks, wenn man mehrere Durchläufe machen muss, sind da extrem zeitintensiv. Ich habe keine Luft, früh feststellen zu müssen, dass entweder die Arbeit für die Katz war, weil das System aus ist, der Aufbau zu viel Leistung aufnimmt (und ich mich zum Krüppel zahle) oder ich früh nur noch Asche vorfinde. Das beste Netzteil ist da gerade gut genug.

Wenn ich trotzdem immer mal gewechselt habe, dann lag das an Kleinigkeiten (oder meiner Neugier  ) und nicht daran, dass was kaputt ging oder schlicht ******* war. Wenn man sich vorher überlegt, was man sich da einbaut, gibt es fast immer Null Probleme, denn dafür dind die Teile qualitativ einfach zu hochwertig und - da sollte man ehrlich sein - fast alle bewegen sich auf einem ähnlichen Level. Zumindest die Spitzenmodelle, egal von wem.

Be Quiet hat es m.M. nach am elegantesten gelöst: OC-Knopp antatschen und gut is.  Der Wechsel der Absicherung hat durchaus einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil. Man darfs halt nur nicht vergessen


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2014)

Um den Thread mal wieder 'nen bisserl Feuer zu machen, hier mal zwei Links zu einem Test:
Enermax Triathlor Eco 650W und LEPA MaxBron 700W im Test
Enermax Triathlor Eco 650W und LEPA MaxBron 700W im Test

Jeweils der Text unter den Innereien Bilder...
Da sieht man dann recht eindrucksvoll die 'Vorteile' von Single Rail...


----------



## Multithread (22. April 2014)

War ja irgendwie zu erwarten.

Ich würde gerne mal solch einen Test von nem Seasonic X-1250 und zu den grossen BeQuiet Power Zone sehen.


----------



## -sori- (22. April 2014)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass das Triathlor laut dem Luxx 502 Ampere liefert? 
Das ist kein Schweissbrenner mehr...


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen, dass das Triathlor laut dem Luxx 502 Ampere liefert?
> Das ist kein Schweissbrenner mehr...


 
"Leider" nur ein Tippfehler...


----------



## -sori- (27. April 2014)

Warum?
Ab 60A beginnen die Käbel durchzubrennen.lustigerweise kann man ab dann auch schweissen...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (1. Mai 2014)

So nochmal was zu Single Rail,so langsam gehen mir einige Hardwarezeitschriften richtig aufn Ärmel. Warum?
Grade mal einen Test zum Thermaltake Berlin 630W durchgelesen,die finden es gut dass das Netzteil unter Last bis zu 850(!!!!) aufnehmen kann ohne abzuschalten,ich zitiere:
"Wie sehen in der Tabelle sehen können kommen wir mit dem Thermaltake Berlin 630 W unter Last auf 863 Watt,was für ein 630W Netzteil exzellente Werte sind,herrlich!"

Ich brech zusammen..


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Mai 2014)

Um welche Zeitschrift bzw. um welchen Test handelt es sich?


----------



## -sori- (1. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze mal, irgendwas in Richtung ComputerBild...


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ab 60A beginnen die Käbel durchzubrennen.lustigerweise kann man ab dann auch schweissen...


 
Schweißen kann man auch mit 40A.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (1. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Um welche Zeitschrift bzw. um welchen Test handelt es sich?


 
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher bzw find den Test nicht mehr,aber hier sowas ähnliches:
Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt Netzteil im Test - Seite 5 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Mai 2014)

In dem Test klingt die Aussage aber vernünftig, keinesfalls wertend so wie das Zitat in deiner ersten Aussage


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> So nochmal was zu Single Rail,so langsam gehen mir einige Hardwarezeitschriften richtig aufn Ärmel. Warum?
> Grade mal einen Test zum Thermaltake Berlin 630W durchgelesen,die finden es gut dass das Netzteil unter Last bis zu 850(!!!!) aufnehmen kann ohne abzuschalten,ich zitiere:
> "Wie sehen in der Tabelle sehen können kommen wir mit dem Thermaltake Berlin 630 W unter Last auf 863 Watt,was für ein 630W Netzteil exzellente Werte sind,herrlich!"
> 
> Ich brech zusammen..


Ist im Bereich von 125-140% Last.
Wenns das Netzteil wirklich innerhalb der Spec schafft, ist das völlig OK.

Aber gut, es ist wohl kein sehr gutes Netzteil, aber ohne es selbst an einer Laststation getestet zu haben, ists schwer zu sagen...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. Mai 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...gle-rail-netzteile-empfohlen.html#post6424963

Ich hoffe auf ein Statement^^


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Mai 2014)

Ich mach hier mal weiter, da ich immer noch nicht so ganz durch blicke.

Kann man ein Singlerailnetzteil bedenkenlos nutzen, wenn der PC nie unbeaufsichtigt ist?


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

Ja.
Wenn es brennt, dann ist das entsprechende Bauteil, das den Überstrom provoziert, sowieso schon im Eimer. Ob das Netzteil durch ne kaputte GPU jetzt 0,5s lang Strom durchheizt, oder 3s, bis du den Netzschalter drückst, ist mMn absolut irrelevant.

Das entsprechende Bauteil ist ja schon kaputt, und die Spannungen sacken im schlimmsten Fall ab, was den anderen Komponenten auch nix ausmacht.

Und wenn es stinkt hast du den Ausschalter schon längst gedrückt, ehe was brennt...
Ich nehme an, wenn der PC nicht zig Minuten vor sich hin kokelt, brennt eh nix an.
Jedenfalls garantiert nicht in den paar Sekunden, die du brauchst, um den Schalter zu drücken/das Netzkabel zu ziehen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2014)

So schaut's aus. Aber wie ich hier schon irgendwo geschrieben hatte. Selbst wenn du nicht da wärst, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass überhaupt jemals etwas passiert ist fast nicht gegeben. Die Chance, dass dann mehr passiert als das der Rechner ausgeht, ist noch viel geringer. Es ist also fast ausgeschlossen, dass du durch ein Singlerail überhaupt einer Gefahr ausgesetzt bist. 
Grundsätzlich bist du mit Multirail aber auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Mai 2014)

Das be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.4 (E9-700W/BN194) hat +12V1: 18A • +12V2: 18A • +12V3: 22A • +12V4: 22. Der Kabelbaum ist hier dargestellt und die Versorgung der Grafikkarten wird nur über zwei "Leitungen"  und nicht wie bei der Dark Power Pro Serie über mindestens vier Leitungen realisiert. 


Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das oben genannte Netzteil im Test bei ocaholic.ch durchfällt und nur 2,5 von 5 Punkten bekommt? Auf Seite 4 des Artikels, "Ein Blick ins Innere", sind sie von dem was sie sehen wenig begeistert. Ich bin aber am Ende der Seite genauso schlau wie vorher. Bei den übrigen Werten scheint das E9 700W ja zu überzeugen.
Ist das Netzteil jetzt für einen Crossfire/SLI-Betrieb mit zwei 290(X)/780(Ti) geeignet? Es geht mir nicht darum ob der Betrieb mit einem Dark Power Pro besser ist, sondern ob es mit dem E9 700W mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Problemen kommen kann.
Seit dem Aufkommen des Themas Single Rail vs. Multi Rail hier im Forum wird bei Zusammenstellungen aus 4670K/4770K und einer 290(X)/780(Ti) häufig das Dark Power Pro 550W empfohlen. Schießt man hier nicht ein bisschen über das Ziel hinaus? Bislang waren doch auch alle mit einem Straight Power E9 480W CM oder E9 500W einverstanden.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Mai 2014)

Es ist gruppenreguliert, allein deswegen ist es in der Wattklasse Müll.


----------



## Legacyy (31. Mai 2014)

So isses.
Bei Crossload bricht dir 12V weg und 5V schnellt in die Höhe.

Wenn man mehrere Karten nutzt, dann sollte man sich auch ein ordentliches Netzteil dafür kaufen und kein E9.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2014)

So wie es ausschaut, flamt er die Teapo Kondensatoren etwas, das gefällt ihm nicht. Kann man verstehen, ist aber IMO etwas überzogen, da die Teapo durchaus im Bereich recht brauchbar angesiedelt sind. Besonders negativ stößt aber der Preis auf, der 50CHF über dem mehr oder minder baugleichen Aurum 700W angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Philipus II (2. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich rate vom 700 Watt ab. In dieser Wattklasse lohnt sich meist DC-DC-Technik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenn man mehrere Karten nutzt, dann sollte man sich auch ein ordentliches Netzteil dafür kaufen und kein E9.


 
Ist ja immer das gleiche.
800€ oder mehr für zwei Grafikkarten ausgeben wollen, aber beim Netzteil wird dann großartig gespart, weils ja nur da ist und keine FPS erzeugt.
Stört mich aber nicht, wenn einige Vollpfosten beim Netzteil ins Klo greifen und dann doppelt kaufen. Irgendwie wird die Kohle schon rausgekloppt.


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

> So schaut's aus. Aber wie ich hier schon irgendwo geschrieben hatte. Selbst wenn du nicht da wärst, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass überhaupt jemals etwas passiert ist fast nicht gegeben. Die Chance, dass dann mehr passiert als das der Rechner ausgeht, ist noch viel geringer. Es ist also fast ausgeschlossen, dass du durch ein Singlerail überhaupt einer Gefahr ausgesetzt bist.
> Grundsätzlich bist du mit Multirail aber auf der sichereren Seite.



Richtig, nur sehe ich da einen Fehler: 





> Selbst wenn du nicht da wärst, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass überhaupt jemals etwas passiert ist fast nicht gegeben.


Ist falsch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar nicht hoch, aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Bauteil stirbt un zu viele Leute nutzen zu viele Netzteile viel zu lange. Wenn du alle Komponenten 3-4 Jahre Austauscht, dann trifft dein Satz zu und genau da ist das Risiko.



> •Seit dem Aufkommen des Themas Single Rail vs. Multi Rail hier im Forum wird bei Zusammenstellungen aus 4670K/4770K und einer 290(X)/780(Ti) häufig das Dark Power Pro 550W empfohlen. Schießt man hier nicht ein bisschen über das Ziel hinaus? Bislang waren doch auch alle mit einem Straight Power E9 480W CM oder E9 500W einverstanden.


Nein schießt man nicht, siehe mein Lightning Review, die Frisst mit OC + 4770k ohne OC schon 480 Watt und da ist das Netzteil genau richtig dimensioniert. Ich persönlich empfehle hier immer dads TruePowerClassic 550 Watt, weil es mehr in die Singel-GPU Preisregion passt.



> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das oben genannte Netzteil im Test bei ocaholic.ch durchfällt und nur 2,5 von 5 Punkten bekommt? Auf Seite 4 des Artikels, "Ein Blick ins Innere", sind sie von dem was sie sehen wenig begeistert. Ich bin aber am Ende der Seite genauso schlau wie vorher. Bei den übrigen Werten scheint das E9 700W ja zu überzeugen.Ist das Netzteil jetzt für einen Crossfire/SLI-Betrieb mit zwei 290(X)/780(Ti) geeignet? Es geht mir nicht darum ob der Betrieb mit einem Dark Power Pro besser ist, sondern ob es mit dem E9 700W mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Problemen kommen kann.


Das Ding bricht dir weg, vor allem bei 12 Volt, ist imho. nur bis 500 Watt brauchbar. Aerocool hatte sogar mal ein Netzteil welches abgewürgt ist dank Gruppenregulation, hatte 650 Watt.



> Ich persönlich rate vom 700 Watt ab. In dieser Wattklasse lohnt sich meist DC-DC-Technik.


In der Wattklasse ist DCtoDC Vorraussetzung, denn ansonsten hast du nicht lange Spaß damit. Hier sollte man ein DPP10 oder ein Antec HCP P nehmen.



> Ist ja immer das gleiche.
> 800€ oder mehr für zwei Grafikkarten ausgeben wollen, aber beim Netzteil wird dann großartig gespart, weils ja nur da ist und keine FPS erzeugt.
> Stört mich aber nicht, wenn einige Vollpfosten beim Netzteil ins Klo greifen und dann doppelt kaufen. Irgendwie wird die Kohle schon rausgekloppt.



Ist echt ein trauriges Phänomen, sieht man leider aber immer wieder, 2 R9 290X an einem AeroCool X-Strike 850 habe ich letztens im HWLuxx gesehen.
Der TE hat es nicht eingesehen sich ein DPP10 850 zu kaufen weil die Wattzahl ja die selbe ist und er daher das Netzteil angeblich ausschließen konnte 

Gruß


----------



## Spinal (8. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Richtig, nur sehe ich da einen Fehler:
> Ist falsch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar nicht hoch, aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Bauteil stirbt un zu viele Leute nutzen zu viele Netzteile viel zu lange. Wenn du alle Komponenten 3-4 Jahre Austauscht, dann trifft dein Satz zu und genau da ist das Risiko.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Also die Frage ist ja eigentlich, welches Bauteil stirbt. Wenn ein Bauteil im Netzteil altersbedingt stirbt hat man vermutlich sowohl mit Single- als auch Mutlirail Netzteilen Probleme.
Anders sieht es aus, wenn ein Bauteil auf der Platine (MB oder Grafikkarte) stirbt, dann kommt es erstmal darauf an, welches Bauteil kaputt geht. Sollte beispielsweise ein Kondensator kaputtgehen, hat man eigentlich keine großen Probleme, da nicht mehr Strom fließen sollte. Dann ist egal ob Single- oder Multirail. Sollte aber der seltene Fall eintreten, dass ein Transistor kaputt geht, bekommt man Probleme, da diese Bauteile in der Regeln leitend werden, genau da ist auch der Multirail-Vorteil, der Strom steigt und das Netzteil schaltet ab. bei leistungsstarken Single Rail Netzteilen kann eben dieses worst case Szenario eintreten, dass das Netzteil trotzdem Strom liefert und nicht abschaltet, weil die Rail eben laut Spezifikation noch nicht überlastet ist.
In dem Szenaario kommt es halt drauf an, was genau passiert. Vielleicht fangen die kabel an zu qualmen, vielleicht knallt auch eine Leiterbahn auf dem Mainboard durch. Eigentlich sollte aber auch hier das Netzteil recht früh abschalten, aber das meiner Ansicht nach sehr geringe Risiko eines Kabelbrandes ist halt tatsächlich vorhanden.Die Komponente die hinter dem defekten Bauteil liegt wird sicherlich kaputt sein (zb. CPU hinter Spannungswandler), sowohl bei Single- als auch Multirail.
Also alles in allem, ich finde es schon übertrieben, dass manche Leute meinen, sie dürften den Raum nicht verlassen weil sie ein Single Rail Netzteil haben. Sind nur meine Gedanken zum Thema, vielleicht liege ich auch falsch



> Nein schießt man nicht, siehe mein Lightning Review, die Frisst mit OC + 4770k ohne OC schon 480 Watt und da ist das Netzteil genau richtig dimensioniert. Ich persönlich empfehle hier immer dads TruePowerClassic 550 Watt, weil es mehr in die Singel-GPU Preisregion passt.



Ich denke, es ging nicht um die Leistung, sondern ob es wirklich ein DPP sein muss oder ein günstigeres E9 in der gleichen Leistungsklasse.



> Ist echt ein trauriges Phänomen, sieht man leider aber immer wieder, 2 R9 290X an einem AeroCool X-Strike 850 habe ich letztens im HWLuxx gesehen.
> Der TE hat es nicht eingesehen sich ein DPP10 850 zu kaufen weil die Wattzahl ja die selbe ist und er daher das Netzteil angeblich ausschließen konnte
> 
> Gruß



Das blöde ist halt, als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher ist es schwierig die Qualitätsunterschiede zu erkennen bzw. den Nutzen eines besseren Netzteils. Zumal die Preise gar nicht so weit auseinander gehen. Mal ganz ehrlich das letzte Netzteil was ich gekauft habe ist schon einige bestimmt 5 Jahre alt, ich habe 140 Euro bezahlt (ein böses Single Rail 850 W Netzteil von Corsair, um genau zu sein ein HX850 der ersten Generation). Ich hätte mir natürlich auch (Achtung Ironie) ganze 40 Euro sparen können und ein schlechteres Netzteil kaufen können. umgekehrt würden vermutlich Einige Enthusiasten diese 30 - 40 Euro investieren, wenn sie denn wüssten, welche Vorzüge man hat. Wie gesagt, als Enthusiast, wer also 500+ € für Grafikkarte und eben so viel für MB + CPU ausgibt, wird das Geld auch noch übrig haben. Bei einem 500 € komplett PC wird es da schwieriger, aber dort braucht man das auch weniger. Natürlich kann/sollte man sich selber informieren, aber es wird ja recht wenig Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet, die meisten Netzteiltests beziehen sich auf Leistung und Effizienz. Dann wird mal geschaut ob brauchbare Kondensatoren verbaut sind und welche Features auf der Liste stehen und fertig.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Also die Frage ist ja eigentlich, welches Bauteil stirbt.


 
Meistens geht der Lüfter zuerst kaputt.
Siehst du gut an den ganzen Threads wo die Leute den Lüfter bei ihrem Netzteil tauschen wollen.


----------



## Spinal (8. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meistens geht der Lüfter zuerst kaputt.
> Siehst du gut an den ganzen Threads wo die Leute den Lüfter bei ihrem Netzteil tauschen wollen.


 
In dem Fall ist es aber völlig egal ob Single Rail, Multi Rail 500W oder 1000W. oder?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

> Ich denke, es ging nicht um die Leistung, sondern ob es wirklich ein DPP sein muss oder ein günstigeres E9 in der gleichen Leistungsklasse.


Das E9 ist aber in der Leistungsklasse (500 Watt+) nicht zu empfehlen und die braucht man bei einer R9 290X da es Gruppenreguliert ist.



> In dem Fall ist es aber völlig egal ob Single Rail, Multi Rail 500W oder 1000W. oder?


Die meisten Netzteile haben einen überhitzungsschutz, da ists egal.



> Also alles in allem, ich finde es schon übertrieben, dass manche Leute meinen, sie dürften den Raum nicht verlassen weil sie ein Single Rail Netzteil haben. Sind nur meine Gedanken zum Thema, vielleicht liege ich auch falsch


Das mit dem Raum nicht verlassen ist schon ziemlich überzogen, Fakt ist aber das das Risiko mit zunehmendem alter der Komponenten steigt, da bei mir jede zweite Generation sowieso alles raus fliegt mache ich mir da wenig gedanken drüber.
Problem ist aber, das die Ottonormaluser mal hier und mal da was aufrüsten und ansonsten den Rechner in den Tod laufen lassen als z.B. Downloadrechner und da ist das Risiko dann groß.

Gruß


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juni 2014)

Sehr interessanter Thread so genau wusste ich das nicht, nur dass Multirail besser ist.

Meine Grafikkarte GTX 780 Referenzplatine verbraucht maximal 300 Watt im Bios habe ich eingestellt 265 Watt, mein Enermax Platimax liefert auf einer 12 V Leitung 25 A.

Geht das so in Ordnung oder soll ich die Graka mit 2 Kabeln an 2 Anschlüssen anschliessen ?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

Ist doch ideal so, so dauert es nicht lange bis die OCP greift wenn ein Fehler vor liegt, denn 25 A sind 300 Watt.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Thread so genau wusste ich das nicht, nur dass Multirail besser ist.


 Ja, leider wird von den Herstellern Single Rail als so viel toller/besser dargestellt. Was aber nicht stimmt...
Es ist nur 'the lazy mans way' ein Netzteil zu machen...


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, jetzt geht deine Fantasie mit dir durch. Zeig mir bitte eine Werbung, oder Beschreibung, wo ein Hersteller dies tut. 
Das sie einfach mehr davon herstellen, ja. Es als besser vermarkten, nein. Wäre mir jedenfalls neu.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

XFX ProSeries 1250 W Review | techPowerUp

Du meinst wie hier, dieser Easy Rail BLödsinn? Oder Silverstone, wo von 'Strong Single Rail' gesprochen wird? Oder anderen Herstellern, die das ebenso als 'Vorteil' deklarieren?


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2014)

> XFX PSUs are a huge step out of the box from conventional PSU design and engineering. From it’s beautiful multi-faceted duo-tone construction to it’s technological advantages such as EasyRail™ and SolidLink™ Technologies, XFX PSUs continue to outperform and just simply out style the competition in every conceivable way.
> [...]
> XFX's unique Easy Rail Plus Technology is the simplest and most powerful PSU design allowing you to handle your many power hungry devices without worry. No matter what combination, you've got plenty of power to prevent shortages particularly on the PCI-E connectors where most of your power requirements reside.



http://xfxforce.com/en-us/technologies/power-supplies


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke, jetzt geht deine Fantasie mit dir durch. Zeig mir bitte eine Werbung, oder Beschreibung, wo ein Hersteller dies tut.
> Das sie einfach mehr davon herstellen, ja. Es als besser vermarkten, nein. Wäre mir jedenfalls neu.


 
XFX macht das. Die werben aggressiv damit und meinen auch dass es nichts besseres gibt.


----------



## -sori- (9. Juni 2014)

Antec tut das Gegenteil: http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/PSU/


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Ja. Antec hat auch Multi Rail Netzteile im Angebot wie das High Current Pro Platinum das von Delta gefertigt wird.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Antec hat auch Multi Rail Netzteile im Angebot wie das High Current Pro Platinum das von Delta gefertigt wird.



Bin ich Blind, oder Blöd ??? 

Auf dieser Liste scheint das nicht zu finden zu sein ... Wo finde ich das ... Schick mal bitte Link


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juni 2014)

Da hast du: http://geizhals.de/antec-high-curre...0761345-06250-3-0761345-06251-0-a1018539.html Du warst in der falschen Wattklasse.


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Bin ich Blind, oder Blöd ???
> 
> Auf dieser Liste scheint das nicht zu finden zu sein ... Wo finde ich das ... Schick mal bitte Link



Nimm mal den Filter "bis 550W" raus.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Bin ich Blind, oder Blöd ???
> 
> Auf dieser Liste scheint das nicht zu finden zu sein ... Wo finde ich das ... Schick mal bitte Link


 
Das gibt es auch nicht mit 500 Watt. Da musst du schon bei 800 Watt gucken.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Danke Danke 

Aber Antec schein ein "brauchbares" Netzteil im Sortiment zu haben, wo man wirklich von MULTI Rail sprechen kann ... Das hat 4 12V Rails und steht mit Platinum gar nicht so schlecht da 

Ist sowas brauchbar ... Einem FPS/BQ oder SeaSonic Vorzuziehen ???


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Die "Marke" ist bei Netzteilen reichlich egal, die jeweilige Serie ist wichtig. 

Und das HCP sowie das TPC von Antec taugt was, beim Earth


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2014)

XFX ist natürlich so eine Sache  
Wie ihr an euren Beispielen sehen könnt, habt ihr alle xfx gepostet, nicht gerade viel Auswahl. Zudem sagen sie ja: "die einfachste und stärkste Art ein Netzteil zu fertigen". Da haben sie recht. Nur das: "without worry" macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Das ist sehr schlau gewählt. Der Kunde denkt (wenn er ein Holzkopf ist), dass er ohne Sorgen sein kann. Der Hersteller kann sich aber genau so gut auf die Herstellung beziehen. Also die einfachste Art so ein Teil zu bauen, ohne sich dabei Gedanken zu machen, oder sich um Sicherheit und Kosten zu scheren.
XFX ist zwar dreist, aber mMn echt nicht dumm.

btw
Wie kann ein Hersteller, der so schöne GPUs produziert, nur derart hässliche Netzteile bauen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Danke Danke
> 
> Aber Antec schein ein "brauchbares" Netzteil im Sortiment zu haben, wo man wirklich von MULTI Rail sprechen kann ... Das hat 4 12V Rails und steht mit Platinum gar nicht so schlecht da


 
Na ja. 30 Ampere durchgängig für alle 4 Schienen ist schon recht hoch abgesichert.

Basis ist übrigens das FSP Aurum Platinum. Bestückt ist das Antec mit CapXon und Nippon. Aber hauptsächlich CapXon. Lüfter ist Yate Loon. Crossload Leistung ist eher mager.



Cleriker schrieb:


> XFX ist natürlich so eine Sache
> Wie ihr an euren Beispielen sehen könnt, habt ihr alle xfx gepostet, nicht gerade viel Auswahl. Zudem sagen sie ja: "die einfachste und stärkste Art ein Netzteil zu fertigen". Da haben sie recht. Nur das: "without worry" macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Das ist sehr schlau gewählt. Der Kunde denkt (wenn er ein Holzkopf ist), dass er ohne Sorgen sein kann. Der Hersteller kann sich aber genau so gut auf die Herstellung beziehen. Also die einfachste Art so ein Teil zu bauen, ohne sich dabei Gedanken zu machen, oder sich um Sicherheit und Kosten zu scheren.
> XFX ist zwar dreist, aber mMn echt nicht dumm.



Du musst das mal so sehen.
Die anderen Hersteller sind einfach nicht so blöd und behaupten sowas.
XFX macht das aber. 
Ich frage mich ja was das dann für ein Licht auf das Unternehmen wirft wenn die sowas behaupten?


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2014)

Lustig finde ich, dass sie indirekt sogar zugeben, dass Single-Rail nicht sicher ist. 



> *Multi-rail PSUs are safe* [Single-Rail dann im Umkehrschluss wohl also nicht] and often preferred, but it's just not equipped to handle the power-hungry components of today's gaming systems--especially if it's a multi-GPU or multi-CPU setup. Multi-Rail PSUs breakdown power bands into smaller, individual rails so it's possible for over-current and system shutdowns to occur. What's needed is one, big, reliable rail for all of your components. For real high-power gaming needs, XFX EasyRail is the only choice.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Schlimmer finde ich die letzte Aussage. 



> XFX EasyRail is the only choice


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. 30 Ampere durchgängig für alle 4 Schienen ist schon recht hoch abgesichert.
> 
> Basis ist übrigens das FSP Aurum Platinum. Bestückt ist das Antec mit CapXon und Nippon. Aber hauptsächlich CapXon. Lüfter ist Yate Loon. Crossload Leistung ist eher mager.



Naja von den Caps mal abgesehen, da sollten 5 Jahre kein Problem sein. Das PSU steht ja nicht unter Dauerlast (max oberer Teillastbereich).
die 30A auf der Schiene war nämlich der Knackpunkt. Auslösen wird die OCP bei 30A sicherlich nicht. Da wird noch etwas Platz nach oben sein und schon sind wir im 35-37A Bereich ... Naja das Sicherheit für und wieder iss eh son Ding für sich, welches jeder anders wahrnimmt.
Ich wollte ja nur mal eine kurze Einschätzung zu diesem Gerät. Hier gibt es ja einen Test dazu, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat dieser mich auch nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Die Aussage bezüglich Überstrom ist auch geil 

Ist natürlich die Schuld des Netzteiles, wenn der User so blöd ist, zwei GPUs an die gleiche Rail hängt und dann der Sicherungschip die OCP auslöst..


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Die Basis ist eben das Aurum Platinum.
Das ist aber lange nicht so hoch abgesichert wie das Antec.
Ich denke dass Antec das deswegen gemacht hat damit auch Single Rail Fans zum Netzteil greifen. Denn 30 Ampere für ein 550 Watt Netzteil ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Aber da das Netzteil bei hoher Last sowieso nicht so gut ist sind die 30 Ampere pro Rail eher sinnfrei.


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Juni 2014)

Die meisten Netzteil"hersteller" bewerben doch die "leistungsstarke 12 Volt Rail", am besten auch noch im selben Atemzug mit dem/n japanischen (Primär-)kondensator(en).

Coolermaster: 





> Einzelne leistungsstarke +12-V-Schiene mit XX A


EVGA: 





> High Amperage Single-Rail Design for maximum power and efficiency


 (Hohe Effizienz ist ja selbstverständlich nur mit Single Rail möglich.)
Be Quiet!: 





> mit massiver 12V Leitung


Silverstone: 





> Class-leading single +12V rail with XX A


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja der übliche Marketing Kram.
Aber XFX ist da schon eine Nummer aggressiver.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Natürlich schreiben die positiv über SR - was würde passieren, wenn neben deinem Produkt folgendes stünde:

Thanks to the revolutionary EasyRail design, we can do it the lazy way and don't have to come up with things such as decent rail management so that even Joe Sixpack can just plug his SLI system into one PCIe cable and doesn't need to think - our EasyRail design allows for easy use of overly high current on very thin wires and we don't bother either that our PSU basically lacks any form of OCP but hey, at least it comes with potentially free fireworks!!!!11one


----------



## Andregee (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn ein Bauteil auf dem Board einen Defekt erleidet und dort ein Kurzschluss entsteht, bruzzelt das dann nicht als erstes durch bevor die Kabel anfangen mit schmoren? Eigentlich sollte sich das Teil doch in Rauch auflösen und schon ist der STromfluss unterbrochen oder welches dieser Bauteile soll50 AMpere längere Zeit kurzschließen können, während die Kabel fröhlich fackeln.
Mir ist am Wochenende ein recht aktuelles Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 am Seasonic X750km3 durchgehauen. Der Rechner hat sich abgeschaltet, ich konnte es kurz wieder starten, dann gings wieder aus, habe dann mal ein mutli rail angeschlossen, das hat das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt. Warum?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Das ist ein dokumentierter Fall von den Auswirkungen eines Kurschlusses bei einem starken Single Rail Netzteil. So ungefähr schauts dann aus, wenn das mal passiert...


----------



## Spinal (11. Juni 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Mir ist am Wochenende ein recht aktuelles Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 am Seasonic X750km3 durchgehauen. Der Rechner hat sich abgeschaltet, ich konnte es kurz wieder starten, dann gings wieder aus, habe dann mal ein mutli rail angeschlossen, das hat das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt. Warum?



Was hast du denn anderes erwartet? Und was ist an dem MB den kaputt, dass die Schutzschaltung vom Netzteil greifen soll?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail
> 
> Das ist ein dokumentierter Fall von den Auswirkungen eines Kurschlusses bei einem starken Single Rail Netzteil. So ungefähr schauts dann aus, wenn das mal passiert...



Ja, der Link ist ja schon öfter hier aufgetaucht. 1600 W Single Rail ist sicher nicht die beste Idee, aber fraglich ist halt, ob zb. ein brauchbares 750 W SingleRail Netzteil das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt hätte. Denn wie manche Leute hier Panik haben/machen, weil sie ein SingleRail Netzteil benutzen ist schon übertrieben.
Ich finde es gut, das man sowas mal anspricht, dann kann sich jeder selber ein Bild machen und entscheiden, was er sich zulegt. Zumal MultiRail Netzteile für 99,9% der Nutzer keine Nachteile gegenüber SingleRail Netzteilen haben, umgekehrt aber doch ein kleines Risiko besteht. Seinen Rechner jetzt aber ausschalten, weil man mal aufs Klo muss (überspitzt dargestellt) ist aber eben auch quatsch


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass viele Netzteile auch noch 'nen bisserl luft haben. Viele erlauben 25 bis 40% Überlast. Das wären dann bei einem 750W fast 80 bzw fast 90A, das kann schon reichen, für solche Brände.

Es gibt 2 Dinge, die zu beachten sind:
a) wie wahrscheinlich ist so ein Fehler
b) wenn so ein Fehler auftritt, wie wahrscheinlich ist so ein gravierender Schaden.

Und genau das ist der Punkt. Solche Fehler passieren nicht sehr häufig, darum sehen wir solche Schäden nicht so oft. Aber wenn so ein Schaden auftritt, wird es mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu solch einem Fehler kommen...
Zumal das ganze auch nicht so einfach ist...

Denn es gibt auch viele Geräte (von CWT hergestellt), die über keine OCP auf +12V verfügen, auch OVP/UVP ist eher auf gut Glück drin, da kein gesonderter Eingang für +12V vorhanden ist und VCC (also die Versorgungsspannung!) irgendwie dazu missbraucht wird. Da sollte klar sein, dass das nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee ist...


Unser Ziel ist es auch, die Hersteller davon zu überzeugen, dass wir Single Rail nicht wollen. In Deutschland ist der Zug dafür noch nicht abgefahren, in anderen Gebieten leider schon. Die Hersteller wollen zum Teil ja auch Multi Rail anbieten, aufgrund der Situation im Angelsächsischen Raume machen sie es aber (leider) nicht.

Und daher ist diese 'panikmache' ein durchaus berechtigtes Mittel, denn es ist so ziemlich die einzige Möglichkeit, dass wir die Hersteller dazu bringen können, dass sie wieder mehr Multi Rail anbieten...
Wenn sie sehen, dass Single Rail in den dt. Foren nicht so gut ankommt, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sie eher dazu geneigt sind, eine EU Version mit Multi Rail zu machen...

Setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Hersteller auch sowas wie Marktbeobachtungen durchführen und nicht nur 'im Nebel stochern' und einfach mal irgendwas auf den Markt schmeißen und dann hinterher sich beschweren, dass etwas nicht verkauft wird...


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Juni 2014)

Klar, die machen dann Single-, und Multi Rail, und wer soll den Aufwand dafür bezahlen. 

Aber bei dem Foto waren die Spannungswanlder, etc... vom EVGA Board zu schwach. Zumal EVGA auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Laut Aussage eines Cooler Master Vertreters im Jonnyguru Forum machts kaum einen Unterschied, ob man ein Netzteil als SR oder MR ausführt, die Kosten sollen wohl nicht so hoch sein.
Und zumindest 4 Rails, besser 6 sollten bei einem stärkeren Netzteil schon möglich sein, *wenn mans will*...

Oh und by the way: bei einem voll modularen Netzteil kann man sogar mit den billigem Dreck wie WT7502 bzw 7510 arbeiten und die mit zusätzlichen Chips für +12V kombinieren, was man dann auf dem modular PCB implementiert, wie es zum Beispiel Huntkey mit dem 1200W X7 getan hat.

Und ob das Board toll ist, oder nicht, es hat nicht anfangen zu brennen, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln! Warum du hier versuchst, diesen Umstand schön zu reden, ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, das bei einem Kurzschluss wohl die Hardware so und so hinüber ist. Zumal ich nicht denke, das irgendeine Sicherung so schnell reagieren wird, um das zu verhindern.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juni 2014)

Stefan, hat dieser Mitarbeiter denn auch erklärt, warum sie dann nicht grundsätzlich Multirails bauen?


----------



## Spinal (11. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, das bei einem Kurzschluss wohl die Hardware so und so hinüber ist. Zumal ich nicht denke, das irgendeine Sicherung so schnell reagieren wird, um das zu verhindern.


 
ja, das mag sein, aber Hardware hinüber und Hardware fängt an zu brennen sind meiner Ansicht nach nochmal ein Unterschied.

bye
Spinal


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

> Stefan, hat dieser Mitarbeiter denn auch erklärt, warum sie dann nicht grundsätzlich Multirails bauen?


War zwar einer auf der Cebit der das meinte, dennoch glaube ich das es aufs gleiche hinausläuft, dieser meinte, das Multirail ja nur den User einschränken würde, da sich die meisten einfach die Handbücher nicht durchlesen wollen und dadurch die Netzteile Marke in veruf bringen, da ihr Rechner nicht stabil läuft, deshalb nennt sich das ganze ja auch Easy Rail.

Außerdem hatte der CM Mitarbeiter nur gesagt, das die Mehrkosten in der Produktion nicht stark sind, wieviel der Technischen Ingenieur kostet will ich garnicht wissen.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stefan, hat dieser Mitarbeiter denn auch erklärt, warum sie dann nicht grundsätzlich Multirails bauen?


Ja, weil einige Hersteller im Angelsächsischen Raume eine FUD Kampagne gegen Multi Rail Netzteile gestartet hat und die der Meinung sind, dass eine Marketingkampagne, die das richtig stellen würde, zu teuer wäre. Und daher man 'lieber' was unsicheres verkauft als gar nichts...



eXquisite schrieb:


> War zwar einer auf der Cebit der das meinte, dennoch glaube ich das es aufs gleiche hinausläuft, dieser meinte, das Multirail ja nur den User einschränken würde, da sich die meisten einfach die Handbücher nicht durchlesen wollen und dadurch die Netzteile Marke in veruf bringen, da ihr Rechner nicht stabil läuft, deshalb nennt sich das ganze ja auch Easy Rail.


Das ist doch Moppelkotze, was der da von sich gegeben hat.
Das ist NUR bei Multi GPU Karten der Fall, sonst nicht.
Wenn man sich an gewisse Regeln hält, ist das auch überhaupt kein Problem. Zum Beispiel nur max. 2 PCIe Stecker pro +12V Rail bei etwa 25A...
Das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass einem recht schnell die Rails ausgehen. Bei 6 PCIe Anschlüssen auf 4 PCIe Rails hat man echt ein Problem...

Aber dann gibts auch noch solche völlig bescheuerten Layouts wie bei Enermax voll modularen, wo mal eben so 4 PCIe Anschlüsse auf eine Rail gehen, aber einige Rails fast ungenutzt bleiben. Ja, klar geht da mal was schief. Das hat aber der Hersteller verkackt, denn der kann und darf nicht vom User erwarten, dass er sich mit der 'multi Rail Problematik' auseinander setzt. Er hat sein Netzteil gefälligst so zu konstruieren, dass es bei normaler Verwendung mit Komponenten, die innerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben werden, unter keinen Umständen abschaltet!

NUR bei Multi GPU Karten darf das Netzteil dann abschalten. Sonst aber nicht. PUNKT.

Wie man es machen kann, zeigt zum Beispiel Antec, da sind die Rails kreuz und quer verteilt und alle Rails sind überall. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als wenn man 6 Rails hat und 2 12/16pin Buchsen auf eine 30A Rail klatscht. Wenn man dann dort 2 High End Grafikkarten anschließt, ist klar, dass das dann abschaltet...


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

Das meinte ich ja auch, trotzdem hat der das zu mir gesagt


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> War zwar einer auf der Cebit der das meinte, dennoch glaube ich das es aufs gleiche hinausläuft, dieser meinte, das Multirail ja nur den User einschränken würde, da sich die meisten einfach die Handbücher nicht durchlesen wollen und dadurch die Netzteile Marke in veruf bringen, da ihr Rechner nicht stabil läuft, deshalb nennt sich das ganze ja auch Easy Rail.


 

Also im Prinzip: Unsere Kunden sind einfach zu blöd dazu, ein Netzteil anzuschliessen, und deshalb verdummen wir einfach das Netzteil.


----------



## Multithread (12. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip: Unsere Kunden sind einfach zu blöd dazu, ein Netzteil anzuschliessen, und deshalb verdummen wir einfach das Netzteil.


Das triffts ziemlich genau. Man sieht ja auch genau wo das SR Netzterile sich schon durchgesetzt haben, bzw. wo die hersteller das gross beworben haben


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Juni 2014)

Traurig, traurig...


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Das triffts ziemlich genau. Man sieht ja auch genau wo das SR Netzterile sich schon durchgesetzt haben, bzw. wo die hersteller das gross beworben haben


 
Das hat einfach mit der heutigen Zeit zutun. Wozu soll der Kunde eine (vielleicht noch in 10 Sprachen vorliegende) Anleitung anschauen, wenn es doch auch so gehen muss?
Wenn ein Produkt so schlecht entworfen ist / präsentiert wird, dass man es direkt falsch verwenden kann, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht allein dem Kunden anzukreiden (der durchaus viel Geld für das Produkt des Herstellers ausgibt). 

Beispiele gibt es doch überall:
Neues Handy? Da pack ich die Anleitung garantiert nicht aus. 
Neues Auto? Maximal wenn ich nicht weiß wofür Knopf "X" ist - aber dank Bildschirm und neue Steuerungen wird das immer seltener. 
Neuer Prozessor? Drauf - läuft. 
Neuer RAM? Drauf - läuft. 
...

Wieso soll sich der Kunde damit lange beschäftigen? Der Hersteller könnte auch jeweils 2 PCIE-Kabelstränge immer zusammen bündeln und farbig markieren "diese beiden Kabel für Grafikkarte A verwenden". Der Port am NT muss natürlich auch so beschriftet sein. Ggf. sogar die Ports, die zum NT gehen je Strang anders machen, so das die "Vorgaben" beachtet werden. 

Und grade je mehr Geld man ausgibt, desto mehr wird erwartet, dass es einfach so geht. Aber selbst im "low-budged" Bereich würde sich so ein vorgehen doch wohl auszahlen? 

Damit könnte man sicher mehr erreichen, gibt ja Beispiele auch in der Branche.


----------



## Multithread (12. Juni 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Wieso soll sich der Kunde damit lange beschäftigen? Der Hersteller könnte auch jeweils 2 PCIE-Kabelstränge immer zusammen bündeln und farbig markieren "diese beiden Kabel für Grafikkarte A verwenden". Der Port am NT muss natürlich auch so beschriftet sein. Ggf. sogar die Ports, die zum NT gehen je Strang anders machen, so das die "Vorgaben" beachtet werden.
> 
> Damit könnte man sicher mehr erreichen, gibt ja Beispiele auch in der Branche.


Der vorschlag hat was, gefällt mir.


Ich gehöre übrigens zu 'denen' die eine Bedienungsanleitung auch kurz anschauen wenn Sie ein neues Gerät erhalten 
Die letzten die ich nicht angeschaut habe, dürfte die vom 4930K und davor von der 2ten 7970 gewesen serin


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Bedienungsanleitung? 
Lesen? 
Ich doch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Der Hersteller könnte auch jeweils 2 PCIE-Kabelstränge immer zusammen bündeln und farbig markieren "diese beiden Kabel für Grafikkarte A verwenden".


 Dann heulen die ganzen Leute aber wegen der 'Legobausteine' bzw bunten Buchsen rum.

Es is ja nich so, dass es sowas momentan nicht geben würde -> Straight Power CM E7, E8, E9 zum Beispiel...


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2014)

Nja, ein Band rundum evtl? Das ist ziemlich schwer zu übersehen.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann heulen die ganzen Leute aber wegen der 'Legobausteine' bzw bunten Buchsen rum.
> 
> Es is ja nich so, dass es sowas momentan nicht geben würde -> Straight Power CM E7, E8, E9 zum Beispiel...


Vorweg: Mit Netzteilen befasse ich mich nur am Rande, also erwarte bitte nicht von mir das ich Baupläne zitieren kann . 

Aber wenn ich nun das E7/E8 680 CM anschaue, ist es mir nicht möglich 2x 250w TDP-Karten (maximal Fall) unterzubringen? Laut dem Schaltplan laufen 2 PCI-E Leitungen immer über eine Leitung, was (18A) bei mir irgendwas um die 210/215 Watt macht. Selbst das P7 1200W (keine Ahnung ob das CM hat) liefert nur 20A - hier kann ich es aber nicht einschätzen da kein Schaltplan auf der Webseite ist. 

Erst nachher bei den hohen P8/P9 kann das Netzteil mit seiner Schaltung eine Karte über eine Schiene stemmen - und das obwohl auch die kleinen Netzteile SLI zertifiziert sind. 

Ich kann den Kunden schon verstehen "oh schau das kann SLI" - kauft sich das NT und schließt 2x GTX 770/780/680/ 280X+ an, und plötzlich gibt es bei Benchmarks auf weil die Sicherungen kommen (Extremfall), hier spielt aber noch der Fall mit rein, dass das Netzteil eben nicht jedes SLI schaft, obwohl es von der "Gesamtwattzahl" passt. 

Quelle für meine Aussage zu den Netzteilen ist hier http://www.bequiet.com/de


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2014)

aber sli zertifiziert ist auch das Cmbat Power  wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Juni 2014)

SLI haben sie auch auf dieses Netzteil geschrieben 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...netzteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juni 2014)

Naja, SLI mit zwei Lowend-Karten geht, von dem her ist es schon einmal "nicht falsch". Es garantiert dir niemand, dass du zwei OC-Titans damit betreiben kannst - nur, dass SLI möglich ist. Darum ist dieses SLI-ready-Gedöns auch so wertlos^^


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2014)

Bei Mainboards finde ich es sinnvoll, bei 1x 16 und 1x 4x PCIe wäre es nicht SLI-Ready, bei 2x 8x schon.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juni 2014)

Naja, 16x/4x hindert dich nicht daran, mit dem Brett mGPU zu betreiben. Es versaut dir das Erlebnis, aber funktionieren tut's. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht, ob man irgendeine spezielle Anforderung (ausser mindestens 2x6pin bzw. 2 16x PCIe-Slots) erfüllen muss, um seine Hardware als mGPU-ready zu bezeichnen.


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2014)

korrekt auch zweimal Low End graka ohne 6Pin ist Sli  erinnern wir uns an die tollen Sli Laptops mit  sli GF9400 :ugly

aber ich schweife ab, ich weiß gar nicht ob es überhaupt eine sli zertifziezieurng zurecht trägt 

http://www.nvidia.de/content/EMEAI/PDF/sli_psu_components/PSU.pdf


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2014)

Nein, die 'neue' SLI Zertifizierung hat AFAIR 600 oder gar 650W erfordert...


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2014)

Und du willst mir sagen, das das Ding 630 Watt im SLI Betrieb stämmt? Da befinden sich die Spannungen doch irgendwo zwischen Erdmittelpunkt und Weltall


----------



## Multithread (13. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Und du willst mir sagen, das das Ding 630 Watt im SLI Betrieb stämmt? Da befinden sich die Spannungen doch irgendwo zwischen Erdmittelpunkt und Weltall


 VIelleicht betreibt man ja gleich noch ein grosses NAS am gleichen NT, dann passt das schon


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2014)

> VIelleicht betreibt man ja gleich noch ein grosses NAS am gleichen NT, dann passt das schon


 Und dann wundert man sich warum alle Platten wegsterben und tauscht die Platten im NAS weil aufm NT steht ja BQ


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, das Netzteil in folgendem Link nutze ich ja...
http://www.coolermaster.com/service/support/model/RS-850-AMBA-J3/

Da ich ja keinen Schimmer von Netzteilen habe dachte ich mir, ich frag mal euch.
Was hat es mit der dort erwähnt Hold up time, oder dem Power good Signal auf sich?

Noch was:
Bei quick qownloads gibt's ja die test results. Da steht, dass bei 100 Prozent Last, 837,80 Watt rauskommen. Weshalb steht dann in der Beschreibung bei Max. Output Capacity was von 1020 Watt?
Ist damit der Wert gemeint, bis die Schutzschaltungen greifen?


----------



## Multithread (15. Juni 2014)

Power good Signal ist im grunde die BIOS Antwort des NT's auf die nachfrage des MB's ob es in ordnung ist. Dieses muss zwischen 100 und 500ms nach dem starten beim MB ankommen, ansonsten schaltet sich das MB wieder ab, weil dann normalerweise ein Deffekt bim NT vorliegt.

Hold up Time beschreibt die Zeitspanne die das NT den Rechner weiter mit Strom versorgen kann, wenn vom Netz kein Strom mehr kommt. Dies ist wichig für zb. USV's, da diese einen moment haben zum einspringen, aber auch für sonstige kurze ausfälle im Netz, dafür kann es verschiedene gründe geben.

Diese 1020 Watt dürften wohl die OPP grenze sein, also das was das NT maximal kurzzeitig liefern kann (für spannungsspitzen oä). Die anderen Schutzschaltungen sind davon ncht beeinflusst, diese haben ganz andere auslösewerte.


----------



## mistermeister (15. Juli 2014)

Mein Seasonic X-650 hat auch Singlerail... Dann ist es wohl Schrott...

Wenn ich die Nachteile hier von Single Rail lese, so kann ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen...

Schade, ich dachte ein fast 130€ Netzteil von Seasonic taugt was, aber war wohl ein Fehlkauf...


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2014)

lass dich nicht verückt machen, Single Rail eigentlich nicht das Problem, es wird zum Problem wenn der Hersteller auf biegen und brechen versucht mit Single Rail das NT Billiger zu machen und dann auch beim Sicherngschip spart. 

Also das zb OCP fehlt, aber das wäre auch nocht nicht so schlimm, schlimmer ist wenn der Sicherungschip die 12V Leitung nicht überwacht, dann ist Single Rail meiner meinung nach wirklicher Nachteil.  

Die ersten X650 waren nebenbei keine wirklichen Single Rail, erst die aktuellen Modelle sind Real Single Rail, aber bei Seasonic würde ich mir kein Kopf machen einer der besten Hersteller am Markt, mit guter Garantie.

nebenbei hier das AX850 ist auch von Seasonic das AX1200 nicht  

PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Ich weiß nicht wieso aber PCGH ist zu einem Multi Rail extremisten Forum geworden, ja auch ich finde Multi Rail besser, aber man kan nes auch übertreiben, wie bei jede mExtrem.

Wenn hier nur einer Single Rail Netzteil sagt schreien gleich alle " Hilfe wir müssen alle Sterben" jedanfalls kommt mir das manchmal so vor


----------



## Tyler654 (15. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> [...]es wird zum Problem wenn der Hersteller auf biegen und brechen versucht mit Single Rail das NT Billiger zu machen und dann auch beim Sicherngschip spart.


 
Ebenfalls dämlich sind SR-Netzteile, welche zwar alle Schutzschaltungen an Bord haben - aber die Auslösewerte der Schutzschaltungen wegen der hohen Wattzahl für die Tonne sind. Und in genau diese Richtung geht's mit dem 650W Seasonic.

Dann muss man halt beten, dass ja kein leistungsfähiges Bauteil (z.B Spannungswandler für die GPU, CPU) abraucht, ergo der Überstromschutz nicht gebraucht wird. Ist einfach kalkuliertes Risiko seitens der Hersteller, solche Fälle passieren zum Glück und leider nicht oft genug, um den Herstellern wirklich Druck zu machen und die 12V-Leitungen wieder flächendeckend ordentlich aufteilen (keine 800W-Monster mit nur zwei Schienen) - ausgenommen kleine Netzteile bis 350W - da ist das egal.

Böller wäre hier gerne gesagt wird der falsche Begriff/Vergleich, eher sollte man solche Geräte als "Gaffer" bezeichnen, die nur zuschauen wie sich Menschen oder in diesem Fall die Hardware sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Das Ergebnis kann aber recht ähnlich sein, je nach dem, was man sich zusammenstellt...


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls dämlich sind SR-Netzteile, welche zwar alle Schutzschaltungen an Bord haben - aber die Auslösewerte der Schutzschaltungen wegen der hohen Wattzahl für die Tonne sind. Und in genau diese Richtung geht's mit dem 650W Seasonic.



aber das kannst du auch bei Multi Rail Netzteilen haben, erinnere mic hda an Couagr A450 die noch mit 900W liefen, oder das LC Power 1000W das ich selbst an der Chorma noch mit 1300W und 10V@12V Leitung hatte und beides Multi Rail 

Die auslöse Werte sind eine ganz andere Baustelle und damit haben alle NT ein Problem, schuld sind da aber schlicht die Anwender, als die Grakas imemr mehr geshcluckt haben ( Hust Nvidia GTX 280) wurden die NTs angekackt als diese völlig korrket abgeschaltet haben. 

Also Danke Nvidia


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

Es sollte natürlich klar sein, dass ich von guten MR-Netzteilen spreche, sonst hätten meine Ausführungen keinen Sinn. Damit sind natürlich *nicht* solche Krüppel wie die G-Serie und deren Abwandlungen gemeint.

Das das A450 auch dazu gehört ist übrigens gut zu wissen, auch wenn es mittlerweile ein ziemlich uninteressantes Netzteil ist.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Dazu gehören einige Netzteile, das Netzteile extreme überlast schaffen, wird ja noch von vielen reviewern positiv bewertet

Deshalb haben wir doch denn Salat, vielleist ist halt selbst gemacht, weil denn Usern viele punkte falsch übermittelt werden.

Wobei auch überlast auch nicht wirklich gefährlich ist, diese verkürzt die Lebensdauer des Netzteils aber überlast ist nicht = reaktion im Notfall ( kurzschluss usw)


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> aber überlast ist nicht = reaktion im Notfall ( kurzschluss usw)



Ja, das kann und muss ein guter Sicherungschip unterscheiden können.

Das blöde ist, dass man das meines Wissens kaum anständig testen kann, ohne speziell präparierte Hardware, die dann abfackelt. Und wie will man denn jetzt dafür sorgen, dass die Spannungswandler einen Masseschluss haben? Eine Schraube auf die Platinen fallen zu lassen würde nur die SCP auslösen bzw. ist eine völlig andere Art einer Störung...

Da würde mich brennend interessieren wie sich da z.B das Seasonic P520 gegen das P10 550W schlägt usw.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt beten, dass ja kein leistungsfähiges Bauteil (z.B Spannungswandler für die GPU, CPU) abraucht, ergo der Überstromschutz nicht gebraucht wird .... solche Fälle passieren zum Glück und leider nicht oft



Merkste was 



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Böller wäre hier gerne gesagt wird der falsche Begriff/Vergleich, eher sollte man solche Geräte als "Gaffer" bezeichnen, die nur zuschauen wie sich Menschen oder in diesem Fall die Hardware sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Das Ergebnis kann aber recht ähnlich sein, je nach dem, was man sich zusammenstellt...



Ich zetiere als Antwort poiu ...


> Ich weiß nicht wieso aber PCGH ist zu einem Multi Rail extremisten Forum geworden, ja auch ich finde Multi Rail besser, aber man kan nes auch übertreiben, wie bei jede mExtrem.
> Wenn hier nur einer Single Rail Netzteil sagt schreien gleich alle " Hilfe wir müssen alle Sterben" jedanfalls kommt mir das manchmal so vor



mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden ...



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Es sollte natürlich klar sein, dass ich von guten MR-Netzteilen spreche, sonst hätten meine Ausführungen keinen Sinn. Damit sind natürlich *nicht* solche Krüppel wie die G-Serie und deren Abwandlungen gemeint.



Du redest aber nicht zufällig von den SeaSonic Geräten .. oder ???

Hier und Hier mal ein Test dieser "Krüppel" 

Ich hab ja schon viel Shitstorm gelesen, aber die SeaSonic G- Serie als Krüppel zu bezeichnen, grenzt ja schon an einer Frechheit ... Die Technik dieser Geräte spricht für sich ...
Die sind schon ordentlich abgesichert, da würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen und im Bereich von 550 Watt würde ich da nicht son Aufriss machen, zumal diese intern ohnehin 2 Rails haben
Ich bin noch nicht lange hier im Forum, aber habe schon des öfteren festgestellt, dass hier gerne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird ... SeaSonic wird schon wissen was sie machen ... Die bauen Netzteile nicht erst seit gestern 



			
				 Fazit ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Sea Sonics G-550 überzeugt in unserem Testparcours mit guten bis sehr guten Messwerten bei Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit. Selbst fordernde, asymmetrische Lastszenarien (Crossloads) bringen das G-Series-Netzteil nicht aus der Ruhe. Bei der Effizienz erfüllt es nur unter Berücksichtigung der Messtoleranz die Anforderungen von 80Plus-Gold, da die für das Zertifikat geforderten 90 Prozent Effizienz unter 50 Prozent Last in unseren wiederholten Messungen nicht erreicht wurden – hier hätten wir etwas bessere Werte erwartet. Andererseits liefert Sea Sonic auch beim Wirkungsgrad das Versprochene.
> 
> Bei der Ausstattung und äußeren Verarbeitung erlaubt sich Sea Sonic keine Fehler. Teil-modulares Kabelmanagement, sinnvolle Ausstattung mit Anschlüssen, schicke Flachbandkabel, einwandfreier Lack und Sleeve – Sea Sonic zeigt erneut, wie man Netzteile baut. Lediglich den CPU-Anschlussstrang würden wir uns noch fünf bis zehn Zentimeter länger wünschen, Besitzer sehr großer Gehäuse benötigen derzeit möglicherweise eine Kabelverlängerung und sollten dies vorab prüfen. Auch bei der Elektronik setzt Sea Sonic mit der gewählten hochwertigen Bestückung in dieser Preisklasse den Maßstab, zudem wirkt die fünfjährige Garantiezeit sehr beruhigend.



Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf sowas als Krüppel zu bezeichnen ???


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

@ poiu

Rein theoretisch dürfte beim DP nichts anfangen zu brennen, wegen dem niedrigen Auslösepunkt. Das Platinum darf aber nicht vor 43A abschalten (eher etwas später), denn das ist der Wert den es leisten muss. Da frage ich mich ob das schon zu spät für den o.g Fall ist oder nicht.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viel Shitstorm gelesen, aber die SeaSonic G- Serie als Krüppel zu bezeichnen, grenzt ja schon an einer Frechheit ...


 
Ich habe davon geschrieben, dass die Railverteilung/Abschaltverhalten idiotisch ist - und da stimmt mir poiu zu, siehe Post #201.

Gefährlich ist es wohl nicht (siehe auch Statement von Antec zum TPC 450W), aber total dämlich. Wenn man schon Multirail anbietet, dann auch bitte mit 4 Schienen oder mehr und diese mit niedrigen Auslösewerten versehen.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> Rein theoretisch dürfte beim DP nichts anfangen zu brennen, wegen dem niedrigen Auslösepunkt. Das Platinum darf aber nicht vor 43A abschalten (eher etwas später), denn das ist der Wert den es leisten muss. Da frage ich mich ob das schon zu spät für den o.g Fall ist oder nicht.



Stimmt schon, aber du musst auch bedenken, das nicht geisteskranke Leute ihre Hardware vernünftig dimensionieren und dementsprechend auch flott den Auslösepunkt erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Wenn hier nur einer Single Rail Netzteil sagt schreien gleich alle " Hilfe wir müssen alle Sterben" jedanfalls kommt mir das manchmal so vor


 
Du findest Single Rail gut?  
Hilfe -- jetzt müssen wir alle sterben.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> Wenn hier nur einer Single Rail Netzteil sagt schreien gleich alle " Hilfe wir müssen alle Sterben" jedanfalls kommt mir das manchmal so vor



Nein, ich besitze ja nicht umsonst selber ein Singelrail Gerät. Ich habe nichts gegen Singelrail Geräte, sofern der User weiß womit er es zu tun hat. 
Wenn aber ein Ottonormalo der keinen Plan von Netzteilen hat auf einmal sowas sieht: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail ist das nicht schön.
Jemand der vorgewarnt ist kann in so einer Situation aber Flott den Stecker rausziehen und selber OCP spielen. Doch das muss für den Durchschnittsuser nicht sein, vor allem weil es sich so einfach vermeiden lässt.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

na ja denn Link kenne ich hab ich hier schon tausendmal gepostet und ja infos sind gut aber bitte keine Panikmache als würde gleich ein SuperGau passieren, darum geht es mir!




Threshold schrieb:


> Du findest Single Rail gut?
> Hilfe -- jetzt müssen wir alle sterben.



 

Gut nicht aber mich nervt etwas das übertreiben in letzter Zeit.

Aber wir müssen alle mal sterben, die einen früher .... 



Tyler654 schrieb:


> @ poiu
> 
> Rein theoretisch dürfte beim DP nichts anfangen zu brennen, wegen dem niedrigen Auslösepunkt. Das Platinum darf aber nicht vor 43A abschalten (eher etwas später), denn das ist der Wert den es leisten muss. Da frage ich mich ob das schon zu spät für den o.g Fall ist oder nicht.



bei Kurzschluss wird jedes NT ähnlich schnell abschalten wenn die Chips ordentlich sind, also wenn der wiederstand gegen null geht.

Im gegensatz nützt dir das beste MultiRail nix wenn, wenn ein defekt an den nkabeln anliegt und kein Kurzschluss, das NT kann nicht unterscheiden ob last oder last durch schmoren  

Siehe uach hier denn Artikel von Igor 

http://www.tomshardware.de/aerocool-strikex-st-gehause-feuer-brand,testberichte-241497.html

ich behaupte mal das passiert auch mit einem Multi Rail

Ich greife hier mal Igors Kommentar auf das ein perfektes MultiRail ienes wäre das seperate Raisl für HDDs Hätte die ienen sehr niedirgen abschaltpunkt haben


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso aber PCGH ist zu einem Multi Rail extremisten Forum geworden, ja auch ich finde Multi Rail besser, aber man kan nes auch übertreiben, wie bei jede mExtrem.
> 
> Wenn hier nur einer Single Rail Netzteil sagt schreien gleich alle " Hilfe wir müssen alle Sterben" jedanfalls kommt mir das manchmal so vor


Ganz mein denken Wenn du hier ein Single-Rail-NT empfiehlst, wirst du gleich gesteinigt und für nicht mehr beratungsfähig gehalten. Man sollte die Kirche wirklich mal im Dorf lassen, auch bei den Trafo`s.

Ich mein, es werden hier ja nicht gerade Netzteile mit 750W für 30 Taler empfohlen. Zudem nervt es mich ungemein, wenn hier oft jedem nachfragenden gleich das (mMn) überteuerte DPP 550W angeraten wird. Als ob einem sonst der Knecht explodieren würde...

Gruß


----------



## Multithread (16. Juli 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich mein, es werden hier ja nicht gerade Netzteile mit 750W für 30 Taler empfohlen. Zudem nervt es mich ungemein, wenn hier oft jedem nachfragenden gleich das (mMn) überteuerte DPP 550W angeraten wird. Als ob einem sonst der Knecht explodieren würde...
> 
> Gruß


Die QUalitativ hochwertige SIngle Rail reihe der Seasonic X, Fanless und Platimax kostet aber auch nicht weniger als dein DPP10. Und bei der Lautstärke ist Bequiet eben noch ein quäntchen besser.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Die QUalitativ hochwertige SIngle Rail reihe der Seasonic X, Fanless und Platimax kostet aber auch nicht weniger als dein DPP10. Und bei der Lautstärke ist Bequiet eben noch ein quäntchen besser.


Mein DPP10 Davon mal abgesehn bezweifele ich ungemein, das die meisten hier ihr Netzteil aus dem Grundrauschen ihres Knechts heraushören können... Wie gesagt, meist wird hemmungslos übertrieben. Klar, wir sind hier im PCGHX-Forum, aber bitte! Butter bei die Fische...

Zudem empfehle ich in den seltensten Fällen deine angesprochenen Trafos von Seasonic

Gruß


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Die QUalitativ hochwertige SIngle Rail reihe der Seasonic X, Fanless und Platimax kostet aber auch nicht weniger als dein DPP10. Und bei der Lautstärke ist Bequiet eben noch ein quäntchen besser.



Bei der Bestückung sind die Seaosnic aber denn be quiet überlegen und auch ein p10 kannst du zum singen bringen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Bei der Bestückung sind die Seaosnic aber denn be quiet überlegen und auch ein p10 kannst du zum singen bringen


 
Die Bestückung ist für den normalen User aber völlig Wumpe weil er den Unterschied nicht bemerkt.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> Die Bestückung ist für den normalen User aber völlig Wumpe weil er den Unterschied nicht bemerkt.



Aber für mich nicht 
Sonst hätte ich mein Leadex/P2 ja nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2014)

Du meinst sonst hättest du das Supernova nicht?  
Der Lüfter zählt für dich nicht als Bestückung?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bestückung ist für den normalen User aber völlig Wumpe weil er den Unterschied nicht bemerkt.



Und genau deswegen fragen sie im forum nach und wir können ihnen den Unterschied dann gerne zeigen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen fragen sie im forum nach und wir können ihnen den Unterschied dann gerne zeigen


 
Man muss halt immer schauen was denn der einzelne Cap macht.
Pauschal drauf hauen ist immer einfach aber erst mal sollte geklärt werden welche Funktionen diese Caps haben.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Juli 2014)

Mal was aktuelles zum Thema gefunden. Am Ende muss wohl wirklich nur die Technik stimmen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rillt-gtx-titan-und-i7-3930k.html#post6618463


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal was aktuelles zum Thema gefunden. Am Ende muss wohl wirklich nur die Technik stimmen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rillt-gtx-titan-und-i7-3930k.html#post6618463


 
Was hat das jetzt mit Single Rail vs. Multi Rail zu tun?
Oder weißt du genau und kannst belegen was passiert ist?


----------



## ich111 (17. Juli 2014)

Kann einfach ein Spawa durchgebrannt sein: Wenn der durchbrennt kann das Netzteil noch so schnell abschalten, der ist durch und stinken wirds auch.

Die Schutzschaltung scheint ja auch gegriffen zu haben.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte es, weil es sich zwischen MR und SR umschalten lässt, nicht in den Atkuellen Netzteildiskussionsthread einfügen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es, weil es sich zwischen MR und SR umschalten lässt, nicht in den Atkuellen Netzteildiskussionsthread einfügen.


 
Du musst bedenken dass die Umschaltung von Multi Rail auf Single nichts anderes ist als das OCP abschalten.
Dann kannst du die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils auf einer Leitung abrufen.
Was aber eher schlecht ist.


----------



## eXquisite (17. Juli 2014)

> Ich wollte es, weil es sich zwischen MR und SR umschalten lässt, nicht in den Atkuellen Netzteildiskussionsthread einfügen.



Da wird nichts umgeschaltet, da wird nur der Schutzmechanismus OCP abgeschaltet -> das Netzteil ist nicht sicher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Muss ich nun um meine HW bangen?? ..... Ich hatte vorher einen X660 und dieses ging kaputt und ich bekam als umtausch dieses X650 km3.
war das X660 nun besser?


----------



## thom_cat (23. Juli 2014)

Nein, musst du nicht


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Muss ich nun um meine HW bangen?? ..... Ich hatte vorher einen X660 und dieses ging kaputt und ich bekam als umtausch dieses X650 km3.
> war das X660 nun besser?



Du musst es so sehen: Solange alles super läuft und nichts Probleme macht ist alles gut, bei dir gehe ich mal davon aus das immer mal wieder alte Hardware aus dem System rausfliegt und neue dazu kommt, weil du ja wie wir alle ein Hardwarefreak bist  
Solange du regelmäßig durchtauscht ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, das dir was flöten geht, wenn aber im Fall der Fälle eine Komponenten nen Hauweg hat und du nicht direkt zum Ausschalter greifst, dann brennt dir dein Gehäuse aus.

Da ich aber mal davon ausgehe das du alle paar Jahre neue Hardware dir reinsetzt ist das Risiko recht gering, denn entweder passiert was am Anfang z.B. durch nen Lieferschaden oder am Ende wenn die Hardware altert.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2014)

"... dann brennt dir dein Gehäuse aus."
Naja. Dann könnte eventuell überhaupt erstmal ein Brand entstehen. Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist der Fall, dass es mehr als nur eine Stichflamme gibt, oder es schmilzt. Eher kurze Flamme und leichtes schmoren. Selbst dann aber, musst du sehr viel Pech haben, dass der Hitzeherd/die Stichflamme auf andere Komponenten übergreift. Doch auch dann ist die Gefahr erst groß, wenn das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff besteht und nicht aus Metall.

Also nein, du brauchst mMn keine Angst haben. Erst recht nicht, wenn du wie von meinem Vorposter empfohlen, regelmäßig die Komponenten austauschst.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Naja. Dann könnte eventuell überhaupt erstmal ein Brand entstehen. Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist der Fall, dass es mehr als nur eine Stichflamme gibt, oder es schmilzt. Eher kurze Flamme und leichtes schmoren. Selbst dann aber, musst du sehr viel Pech haben, dass der Hitzeherd/die Stichflamme auf andere Komponenten übergreift. Doch auch dann ist die Gefahr erst groß, wenn das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff besteht und nicht aus Metall.



Das passiert recht schnell bei den Flachbandkabeln.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

Ein Brand kann sich sehr schnell ausbreiten.
Fragt mal bei der Feuerwehr an oder besucht Seminare.
Und ich weiß dass gerade bei Kunststoffen es sehr schnell sehr heiß werden kann da Kunststoffe einen höheren Energiewert haben als Benzin oder Diesel.
Schließlich liegt die Zündtemperatur bei Kunststoffen dazu noch deutlich niedriger als z.B. bei Baumwolle oder Holz.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das passiert recht schnell bei den Flachbandkabeln.



Leider hatte ich nur 100 Euro für mein G-550 PCGH über gehabt, welches ja leider diese völlig verkurksten Falchbandkabel hat ... 

Darf ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass ich mir da Sorgen machen muss, obwohl SeaSonic ein Netzteilhersteller der oberen Güteklasse ist.
Meint ihr nicht das die Wissen sollten was sie machen ??? 
Warum wird das Netzteil so oft angepriesen und empfohlen, wenn die Kabel eigentlich gefährlich sind ???

Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz Folgen


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2014)

Flachbandkabel=/Flachbandkabell, wie immer gibt es unterschiede wie auch bei normalen Kabeln gibts billige und teurere

Nebenbei bei Flachbandkabeln spalten sich die Geister, die eine nhassen sie die anderen lieben sie.

Bei normalen Kabeln würde ich mir aber keine gedanken machen, wenn dann brennen auch die anderen XD


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Flachbandkabel=/Flachbandkabell, wie immer gibt es unterschiede wie auch bei normalen Kabeln gibts billige und teurere
> 
> Nebenbei bei Flachbandkabeln spalten sich die Geister, die eine nhassen sie die anderen lieben sie.
> 
> Bei normalen Kabeln würde ich mir aber keine gedanken machen, wenn dann brennen auch die anderen XD



Trotzdem dürften Flachbandkabel normal garnicht verkauft werden, weil zumindest die von Corsair nicht der ATX Norm entsprechen aber die CE Behörde ist da mal wieder zu faul.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Trotzdem dürften Flachbandkabel normal garnicht verkauft werden, weil zumindest die von Corsair nicht der ATX Norm entsprechen aber die CE Behörde ist da mal wieder zu faul.


 
Bist du da sicher oder vermutest du das nur?



			
				ATX Norm schrieb:
			
		

> *4.4 Power Supply Wiring Recommendations*
> There is no specific requirement for length or color of wiring from the power supply. Tables 7 and 8 *suggest* wire
> color coding that is followed by many vendors, but this color coding is *NOT required*. Figure 16 demonstrates
> typical cabling for an ATX power supply with suggested cable lengths.



Bitte Gegenbeweis liefern ansonsten bitte auf solche Aussagen verzichten, die belegbar falsch sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Das nt wird so in 2 Jahren getauscht ....vielleicht hat seasonic dann ein 100% sicheres Model am Start 
cpu und mobo usw soll die nächsten fünf Jahre noch ihren Dienst machen  graka wird so in 1-2 Jahren getauscht . Als nächstes kommt eine Samsung Evo 500gb ins case dazu...danach ein neuer Monitor 
hoffe ich muss mir die nächsten 2 Jahre keine Sorgen machen


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Bist du da sicher oder vermutest du das nur?



Ich bin da sicher.



> 4.4 Power Supply Wiring Recommendations
> There is no specific requirement for length or color of wiring from the power supply. Tables 7 and 8 suggest wire
> color coding that is followed by many vendors, but this color coding is NOT required. Figure 16 demonstrates
> typical cabling for an ATX power supply with suggested cable lengths.



Es geht auch nicht um die Farbe, es geht um den Durchmesser und hier müssen 18 AWG gegeben sein, das sind umgerechnet wenn ich mich nicht irre ein wenig mehr als ein Millimeter und bei meinem CX500M sind es nicht mal 1 mm.
Das das RM850 von einem Kumpel genau die gleichen Kabel hat schließe ich hier auf Corsair Netzteile generell.



> Das nt wird so in 2 Jahren getauscht ....vielleicht hat seasonic dann ein 100% sicheres Model am Start


Das ist Bullshit, das Netzteil ist vernünftig abgesichert und hat nur die zu hohe OCP. Das Teil lässt du bis 2019 laufen, vorher wird da nicht viel passieren, nur im Fall der Fälle.

Gruß


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. Juli 2014)

Power Supply Design Guide for Desktop Platform Form Factors schrieb:
			
		

> 18 AWG is *suggested* for all wires



Welches Corsair Netzteil hält sich nicht an diese Suggestion?



> Die genutzten 18-AWG-Kabel


Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



> Die etwas dickeren AWG-16-Kabel sind für diese Ströme ausgelegt.


Test: Corsair RM450 und RM750 Netzteile im Test



> 24 pin ATX connector uses thicker 16 AWG gauges for lower voltage drops while all other connectors use the standard 18 AWG wires


Corsair AX1200i 1200 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Welches Corsair Netzteil hält sich nicht an diese Suggestion?



Ich weiß nicht welchen ATX Guide du da hast, ich habe hier den Aktuellen ATX 2.4 und der sieht anders aus.

18AWG sind Pflicht! Außerdem sind 16 dicker als 18 das mal nur so am Rande.

Meine Kabel haben keinen 1mm Durchmesser und sind damit nicht zulässig.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. Juli 2014)

http://www.formfactors.org/devlist.asp?FFID=-1&CatID=2

Klar weiß ich, dass AWG16 ein größerer Durschnitt besitzt als AWG18. Das spräche ja auch nicht gegen Corsair.

Dann würde ich Corsair verklagen wenn sich das Unternehmen nicht an gegebene Normen hält. Komisch dass da noch keine einzige Testseite darüber beschwert hat.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Dann würde ich Corsair verklagen wenn sich das Unternehmen nicht an gegebene Normen hält.



Dann versuch das mal.



> Komisch dass da noch keine einzige Testseite darüber beschwert hat.



Warum sollten sie auch, es interessiert kein Schwein, es werden ja sogar Netzteile ohne PFC verkauft was erst recht nicht erlaubt ist und das interessiert auch kein Schwein.

Alle sind Geldgierig und das ist das Problem.

Dein Guide ist nicht mehr aktuell und meiner anscheinend auch nicht  cache-www.intel.com/cd/00/00/52/37/523796_523796.pdf 

Das hier ist wirklich der neuste und dort steht sogar 20AWG drin und so dick ist das Corsair NT mit Isolierung 

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

Trotzdem scheint bei Corsair doch alles ok zu sein? 18AWG sind doch Standard, dünnere Kabel hab ich bisher nur an den Laufwerkskabeln bei einem 300W-Enermax und bei einem 350W Xilence Redwing gesehen, welches in die Kategorie Chinaböller fällt. Ansonsten ist mir noch kein problematisches Netzteil untergekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2014)

Kommts mir nur so vor, oder sind die Amis völlig versessen auf ihre Corsair Single-Rail Netzteile?


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Kommts mir nur so vor, oder sind die Amis völlig versessen auf ihre Corsair Single-Rail Netzteile?



Neee, das sind die Briten, die Amis kaufen XFX...


----------



## Jolly91 (31. Juli 2014)

Nein, wir sind nur so vorsichtig. Die Amis geben auch über 1,45v auf ihre CPU´s und die laufen heute noch wie am ersten Tag. Wir machen uns schon bei 1,35v gedanken.


----------



## MepMepWroam (31. Juli 2014)

Habe mich jetzt mal hier durchgelesen und bin doch irgendwie froh, das mein l8 500w zumindest 2 12v Schienen hat. Allerdings bin noch etwas verwirrt wie Sache bei nem Kurzschluss beispielsweise aussieht: Mein Netzteil hat beispielsweise einmal 20A und einmal 28A. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das aufgeteilt ist - ich nehme einfach mal an das die 28A für die GraKa sind und der Rest für CPU MB etc. Wenn jetzt also die GraKa eine Macke hat und en Kurzen verursacht, geht nur die ohnehin schon defekte Graka kurz auf 28A und das NT schaltet dann aus. Wenn das MB jetzt Macke hat, geht dann rein theoretisch auch die CPU mit drauf weil die über die gleiche Schiene angeschlossen ist  und die Graka bleibt verschont oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen ?


----------



## eXquisite (31. Juli 2014)

> Wenn jetzt also die GraKa eine Macke hat und en Kurzen verursacht, geht nur die ohnehin schon defekte Graka kurz auf 28A und das NT schaltet dann aus. Wenn das MB jetzt Macke hat, geht dann rein theoretisch auch die CPU mit drauf weil die über die gleiche Schiene angeschlossen ist und die Graka bleibt verschont oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen ?



Wenn deine Grafikkarte ein Kurzschluss hat greift die SCP - das Netzteil schaltet sofort ab da es den Widerstand = 0 erkennt.

Wenn ein Bauteil defekt ist wie z.B. ein Spannungswandler zieht die Karte kurz 28A, was aber aufgrund der 18AWG Kabel kein Problem sein sollte und dann schaltet das Netzteil ab.


----------



## MepMepWroam (1. August 2014)

Gut Danke, aber wie verhält es sich dann bei MB & CPU ? Also wenn ein Spannungswandler auf dem MB versagt, zieht das ja auch kurzzeitig 20A - das MB ist dann schon im jenseits, aber wenn die CPU statt 7A (= 80W/12V) kurzzeitig 20 bekommt, ist das auch nicht grade gesund für die oder ? Oder hält solche Peaks aus, weils eben nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist ?

Ich finde das Thema eigentlich interessant, grade wenn man die Herkunft betrachtet. Das man vermeintliche sichere Netzteile kauft die im Extremfall nicht abschalten und das nur, weil ein Grafikkartenhersteller es verbockt hat, ist doch interessant zu wissen.

Und weil ich es irgendwie passend finde, hier mal ein Zitat aus nem anderem Forum:
"I wouldn't call one design better than the other, they both have benefits. I'd save myself the trouble of carefully splitting cables on a multi-rail power supply and choosing a single-rail, than choosing multi just to be that "0.01%" safer, as he says."

Da fragt man sich noch warum Handbücher überhaupt gedruckt werden...

OT:Ich hab hier öfter auch gelesen das man NT auch "regelmäßig" tauschen soll, wie lange sollte man eins benutzen bis man es tauscht ? Bei Garantien von bis zu 7 Jahren sollten die Teile doch ne Weile halten ?


----------



## Spinal (1. August 2014)

Also ob die CPU kaputt geht hängt davon ab, was auf dem Mainboard kaputt geht. Wenn alle Spannungswandler der CPU heil bleiben, dann sollte da auch nix passieren. Wenn die allerdings kaputt gehen, dann vermutlich auch der kurze Peak die CPU killen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich nur 100 Euro für mein G-550 PCGH über gehabt, welches ja leider diese völlig verkurksten Falchbandkabel hat ...
> 
> Darf ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass ich mir da Sorgen machen muss, obwohl SeaSonic ein Netzteilhersteller der oberen Güteklasse ist.
> Meint ihr nicht das die Wissen sollten was sie machen ???
> ...


 
Wenn du ein SingleRail Netzteil hast, so solltest du das nachdem was man hier liest keine Sekunde aus den Augen lassen weil sonst dein Haus abfackeln wird. Das ist natürlich Quatsch, aber eine gewisse Gefahr unter ganz bestimmten Umständen geht halt von starken SingleRail Netzteilen aus, die mit MultiRail Netzteilen verhindert werden kann.

Wo die Gefahren liegen könnten, wurde ja schon oft erläutert, die Einschätzung dazu muss jeder selber treffen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## eXquisite (1. August 2014)

> Leider hatte ich nur 100 Euro für mein G-550 PCGH über gehabt, welches ja leider diese völlig verkurksten Falchbandkabel hat ...
> 
> Darf ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass ich mir da Sorgen machen muss, obwohl SeaSonic ein Netzteilhersteller der oberen Güteklasse ist.
> Meint ihr nicht das die Wissen sollten was sie machen ???
> ...



Weil es Dark Power Pro Technik für unter 100 Euro bietet, du hast 1A Regulation, Caps und und und, leider verzichtet man eben auf Optik, Kabel und die OCP da diese beim SS ziemlich bescheiden ist, aber dennoch funktioniert.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. August 2014)

Das SS G-550 iss ja glücklicherweise kein SingleRail, sondern stellt 2 12V Rails zur Verfügung. Leider ist eben die OCP etwas hoch angesetzt und genau das ist das einzigste was mir ein wenig schwer im Magen liegt.
Ich vertraue dem Netzteil soweit, aber habe irgendwie auch ein wenig Angst. Vor hatte ich den Rechner eigentlich Frühs an und Abend aus zu machen, aber da wir auch Haustiere haben, ist eine gewisse Angst schon gegeben wenn ich nicht zuhause bin.
Bei Technic3d testen die in ihren Tests auch die Schutzschaltungen von Netzteilen. Beim Dark Power P10 550 ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort die OCP auch recht spät greift ... gerade auf den PCIe-Rails und vorallem auch der 5V Rail. Ich denke im Bereich über 500Watt nimmt sich da kein Netzteil wirklich viel.
Einzig das SP E9-480 CM fasziniert mich. Dort greifen die Schutzschaltung noch vor 30A. Sicherheit steht bei mir eigentlich an erster Stelle und so richtig konnte mir noch niemand beantworten bei welcher Stromstärke auf welcher Rail, mein Netzteil abschaltet und das wurmt mich schon die ganze Zeit ...


----------



## thom_cat (2. August 2014)

Deine Sorgen möchte ich haben...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. August 2014)

thom_cat schrieb:


> Deine Sorgen möchte ich haben...



Weil ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2014)

OCP bei den Dark Powers ist auch nicht soo niedrig, wohl aber niedriger als beim G-550.

Und thom_cat
Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Meinung auch mal begründen würdest??


----------



## poiu (2. August 2014)

@SnakeByte0815 

was bringt dir jetzt der kleine  unterschied wann OCP greift, eine HDD fackelt dir so oder so ab  da müsstest du schon unter 10A gehen


thom_cat hat es etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, aber du machst dir sorgen um sachen die absolut problemlos sind


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2014)

Was soll ich da begründen? Das Problem äußert er nicht zum ersten Mal und die Antwort ist immer die gleiche.
Das Netzteil ist top und Sorgen sind unbegründet. Das P10 wird die Sache auch nicht besser machen.

Wenn man sich da so Gedanken macht, sollte man ehrlich gesagt den Rechner schlicht ausschalten wenn man nicht in der Nähe sein kann. Das wäre der einzig wirkliche Schutz!


----------



## Multithread (3. August 2014)

thom_cat schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da so Gedanken macht, sollte man ehrlich gesagt den Rechner schlicht ausschalten wenn man nicht in der Nähe sein kann. Das wäre der einzig wirkliche Schutz!


 Oder im Wasser/Ölbad versenken, da fängt auch nichts mehr an zu brennen

Ist auch nicht so als ob minütlich irgendwelche rechner hochgehen. es ist ne schöne sicherheit für den fall das mal was kaputt geht. High end systeme werden aber meist nicht mal so alt als das da wegen dem Alter was kaputt geht, wenn dann kurz nach dem einbauen (dann steht man meist daneben).


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so als ob minütlich irgendwelche rechner hochgehen.


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Glühlampen pro Sekunde auf der Welt kaputt gehen. 
Aber dass welche kaputt gehen ist unbestritten.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2014)

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Rechnern. Da weiß man nur von ein paar wenigen Fällen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Rechnern. Da weiß man nur von ein paar wenigen Fällen.


 
Und wie hoch ist die Dunkelziffer?


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2014)

Gibt's nicht. Wenn dir was abfackeln würde, verursacht durch das Produkt an sich, was würdest du tun? Entweder das Geld von der Versicherung holen, oder vom Hersteller, der dann in den Medien wäre.
In den Medien deshalb war noch keiner und bei den Versicherungen hier in Deutschland ist auch noch nichts derartiges vermerkt. Also bei knapp 100.000.000 PCs, über 30 Jahre keine Probleme. Das spricht dich für sich, oder?

Die Zahlen habe ich von einem Versicherungs-Gutachter der auf mein nachfragen danach gesucht hat. Also nicht einhundert prozentig Wasserfest, aber warum sollte er, oder sollte ich lügen? Hat ja schließlich niemand was von dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2014)

Es gibt immer 'ne Dunkelziffer.

Und oftmals ists auch ein heiden Glück, dass einem die Bude nicht abgefackelt ist. Das war wohl bisher der Fall.

Aber das wird icht immer so bleiben. Irgendwann wird dem ersten wegen fehlender sinnvoller OCP die Bude abfackeln. Und dann ist das geschrei groß.
Dann wird sicher auch das eine oder andere Gutachten kommen und die Single Rail Teile verboten werden...

Aber so ists ja immer: ERst muss ein großer Schaden entstehen, bevor was geschiet...


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2014)

Ja! Ein ganz klares Ja von mir, an dieser Stelle. Wenn es auf der ganzen Welt bisher nur so wenige Autounfälle gegeben hätte, dass kaum einer was davon weiß und bisher keiner zu Schaden gekommen ist. Warum sollte ich dann verlangen dass all die teure Sicherheitstechnik, die damit verbundenen Kosten und das damit verbundene Gewicht und erneut höhere Kosten, auf mich zu kommen? Die Menschen rufen nach Abrüstung, weil sie keine Kriege sehen und wollen. Wenn also niemand dem anderen was tut, wieso dann Waffen? Wenn keiner krank wird, warum, dann millionen Kosten für Krankenhäuser? Genauso hier. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass bei hundertmillionen Netzteilen, keines einfach so einen Brand verursacht, warum dann mehr Technik fordern? Es gibt quasi eine fast Null-prozentige Chance, dass etwas passiert. 
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass mehr Sicherheit dem Kunden gut tut, aber manche Dinge sind einfach überflüssig. Was würdest du sagen, wenn dir jemand vorschreibt wie groß deine Schritte zu sein haben und wie dein Gang auszusehen hat? Da würdest du sofort schreien, dass du alt genug seist, um das selbst zu machen. Gleiches Beispiel beim Autofahren. Es wäre deutlich sicherer, wenn man beispielseise deinen Toyota Supra auf 80 PS und maximal 50 KM/h drosseln würde, oder? Denn davon sind schon welche bei Unfällen zu Schaden gekommen...
Da sage ich ganz klar: NÖ, wäre nicht besser. Nur weil vielleicht mal jemand Pech gehabt hat unter sehr widrigen Umständen, kann es trotzdem bei allen anderen gut gehen. Schlecht ist ein schnelles Auto deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

null Prozentige würde ich nicht sagen.

bei ganz ganz billigen Netzteilen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit da das man sich hardware killt, auch bei den netwas teueren sit diese immer noch da. 

da gibts dan nauch solche fälle
Heroic Register reader battles EXPLODING COMPUTER

Aber sonst passiert bei teuren NTs (ab 35€) nicht viel vielleicht schmort nen nkabel durch oder sonsitges


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2014)

Ja klar. Die von mir genannten fast null Prozent beziehen sich ja auch auf knapp 100.000.000 Computer. Also bei 0,1 Prozent sind wir schon bei 100.000 Problemfällen. Diese allerdings scheinen immer so wenig gravierend gewesen zu sein, dass sich nichts größeres daraus entwickelte. Mehr will ich damit ja überhaupt nicht ausdrücken. Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist deutlich höher, etwa 225 Fälle pro Jahr, nur in Deutschland. Davon 5 tote, 130 verletzte und 90 ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Gerade in Bezug auf die hier im Rechner fließenden Ströme ist das doch eher lächerlich. Da besteht einfach kaum Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

Bei Single Rail Dito

bei billigen NT nein da fackeln wohl mehr ab, das kann man leicht auch provozieren nur dürfte da auc hdie dunkelciffer höher sein, Leute die schlechte 5€ teile verbauen, ersetzten die meist halt


----------



## Teutonnen (4. August 2014)

@Cleriker das Problem ist unter Anderem auch - wenn das NT schlechte Spannungen liefert und irgendwann die HDD aussteigt... Wieviele Leute schiessen sich auf die Festplatte ein? (Würde mich echt mal interessieren, hast du dazu Daten?)


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, mich auch. Daten dazu habe ich zwar noch keine, ich werde aber mal nachfragen. Die Frage ist dabei aber, gibt's so was als Versicherungsfall?

Was die Sache mit den billigen Netzteilen angeht... Genau das ist der Punkt. Es gibt durchaus übelst billige Teile, die der Reihe nach abfackeln. Die werden dann halt einfach getauscht. Aber exakt daran sieht man ja, dass dies trotzdem keine Gefahr darzustellen scheint. Würden dabei nämlich richtige Brände auftreten, oder gar Menschen verletzt werden, wäre das längst Thema gewesen. Wenn die Deutschen Versicherer also keine Regulierungsmeldungen dazu haben, war das noch nie nötig. Ergo, auch keine greifbare Gefahr.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, mich auch. Daten dazu habe ich zwar noch keine, ich werde aber mal nachfragen. Die Frage ist dabei aber, gibt's so was als Versicherungsfall?


 
Meldest du sowas der Versicherung wenn dir eine Festplatte kaputt geht?
Du gehst in den Laden und kaufst eine neue. Aber großartig Gedanken macht sich da sicher niemand.


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

Und Cleriker du musst es auch so sehen, das die meisten Leute sich Rechner von Mediamarkt, Saturn ... kaufen und die haben alle top OEM Netzteile.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2014)

Hey, die Spannungen bestreite ich doch überhaupt nicht. Ebenso wenig, dass mehr Schutzschaltungen gut sind. Es ging mir ausschließlich darum, dass es nicht gefährlich ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey, die Spannungen bestreite ich doch überhaupt nicht. Ebenso wenig, dass mehr Schutzschaltungen gut sind. Es ging mir ausschließlich darum, dass es nicht gefährlich ist.


 
Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Ein Netzteil das über entsprechende Schutzschaltungen verfügt schaltet ab.
Wenn ein Netzteil eine solche Schutzschaltung nicht hat ist eben die Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden dass etwas passieren kann.
Wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist weiß ich nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall größer als wenn die Schutzschaltungen vorhanden wären.


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

Ich finde Singelrail auch nicht so dramatisch, nur unnötig. Man kann für das gleiche Geld ein MR NT erwerben und hat ein unnötiges Risiko nicht. Egal wie gering es ist, es geht einfach darum, das es dämlich ist das Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2014)

Es geht ja auch nicht unbedingt um Single Rail oder Multi Rail.
Es geht vielmehr um die Absicherung.
Was nützt ein qualitativ gutes Single Rail wenn die Leitung nicht abgesichert ist?
Oder was nützt ein super Multi Rail Netzteil wenn die Leitung so hoch abgesichert ist dass es auch als Singel Rail durchgehen könnte?


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

> Was nützt ein qualitativ gutes Single Rail wenn die Leitung nicht abgesichert ist?
> Oder was nützt ein super Multi Rail Netzteil wenn die Leitung so hoch abgesichert ist dass es auch als Singel Rail durchgehen könnte?



Mein reden, schau dir das Super Flower GG HX an von dem ich so begeistert bin, es hat zwar keine 12 Volt OCP aber ich finde es nicht schlimm, da die OPP bei ca. 550 Watt auslöst. 
Wenn wir uns jetzt aber ein Seasonic X 660 anschauen und sagen es hätte keine OCP... die OPP dort löst erst bei ca. 1180 Watt aus  und genau hier ist das Problem...

Gleiches gilt für MR Nts, wenn wir uns im höheren Wattbereich bewegen ist eine OCP einfach wichtig weil die OPP ja gerne erst bei 175% triggert...


----------



## Gobbel (8. August 2014)

> Wenn wir uns jetzt aber ein Seasonic X 660 anschauen und sagen es hätte keine OCP... die OPP dort löst erst bei ca. 1180 Watt aus und genau hier ist das Problem...



Wo hast du den totalen Unsinn denn her? Die Lösen in der Regel bei +20% aus also hier < 800.




> es geht einfach darum, das es dämlich ist das Risiko einzugehen.



Besonders dämlich ist vor allem, das als "Risiko" zu bezeichnen und damit Leuten die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen Angst zu machen.

Wie viel Single Rail Netzteile hast du denn schon gehabt die bei dir den Rechner haben explodieren lassen?


----------



## poiu (8. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wo hast du den totalen Unsinn denn her? Die Lösen in der Regel bei +20% aus also hier < 800.



Korrekt wren 7x bis 800W dann shcaltet das ab aber mom Single Rail  


> Besonders dämlich ist vor allem, das als "Risiko" zu bezeichnen und damit Leuten die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen Angst zu machen.
> 
> Wie viel Single Rail Netzteile hast du denn schon gehabt die bei dir den Rechner haben explodieren lassen?


jo sehe ich auch so, die leute werfen dann Geld aus dem Fenster, man muss niemad unnötig angst machen nur weil man auf einem Kreuzzug ist


----------



## eXquisite (8. August 2014)

> Wo hast du den totalen Unsinn denn her? Die Lösen in der Regel bei +20% aus also hier < 800.


OPPs? Die Lösen gerne mal bei 250% + aus.



> Wie viel Single Rail Netzteile hast du denn schon gehabt die bei dir den Rechner haben explodieren lassen?


Das NT nicht, aber ne 8600GT dessen Stromstecker aufm Boden lag^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wo hast du den totalen Unsinn denn her? Die Lösen in der Regel bei +20% aus also hier < 800.


Leider ist das nicht sicher, da das bisher niemand testet, DAS ist das eigentliche Problem.

Und laut einem Techniker ist +20 bis +40% OK, sofern das Gerät dazu in der Lage ist.

Manchmal sehen die Hersteller es aber nciht so eng und passen die Schutzschaltungen nicht in dem Maße an in dem sie es müssten.

Das Enermax Triathlor ECO 650W und Lepa Maxbron 700W Review sind gute Beispiele hierfür.
Das Triathlor schaltete erst bei 80A und einer auf unter 10V gefallenen +12V Leitung ab.l
Das 700W Lepa auch bei 100A nicht, obwohl die +12V Leitung auf 6V fiel...

Gut, das Seasonic hat hier auch keinen 8pin Sicherungs IC verbaut, wie es bei diesen Geräten der Fall war...
Dennoch ist die Frage, wo die ganzen Abschaltpunkte bei dem Gerät liegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> jo sehe ich auch so, die leute werfen dann Geld aus dem Fenster, man muss niemad unnötig angst machen nur weil man auf einem Kreuzzug ist


 
Ich habe aber Angst und laufe deswegen schnell weg.


----------



## Multithread (11. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gut, das Seasonic hat hier auch keinen 8pin Sicherungs IC verbaut, wie es bei diesen Geräten der Fall war...
> Dennoch ist die Frage, wo die ganzen Abschaltpunkte bei dem Gerät liegen.


 Wenn der test von Techpowerup zum FL2 460 (660Watt bis zum abschalten )irgendwelche hinweise dazu liefert, dann kurz vor 150%. Ist ja alles die 'gleiche' Platform.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

die ganzen Seasonic könnt ihr als Beispiel knicken alles die beinahe die gleiche Platform nur anderes Sticker


----------



## eXquisite (11. August 2014)

> die ganzen Seasonic könnt ihr als Beispiel knicken alles die beinahe die gleiche Platform nur anderes Sticker





Das Ende kommt näher, bald sind alle NTs true SR und Seasonic und die ziehen dann die Preise wie Apple an und ein NT kostet 5000 Euro und explodiert beim Einschalten sofern es mehr als 250 Watt 12 Volt Leistung hat


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Wenn man es vernünftig anstellen würde und zumindest die drei Parts Mainboard/CPU, SATA/Molex und PCI-E separat mit vernünftigen Werten absichern könnte, dann könnten sicher alle glücklich werden. Aber solange man am SATA-Anschluss einen Lichtbogen erzeugen kann, ohne dass die Gurke abschaltet, solange ist das Ganze eher fragwürdig. 

Ein Feuerchen im Technikbereich reicht mir und nochmals vielen Dank an den Käsekönig, dass die gesponsertern Kaffeetassen so groß sind


----------



## eXquisite (12. August 2014)

> Ein Feuerchen im Technikbereich reicht mir und nochmals vielen Dank an den Käsekönig, dass die gesponsertern Kaffeetassen so groß sind



Warst du daran beteiligt? Ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen^^


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Warst du daran beteiligt? Ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen^^


Ja, ich war gewissermaßen der Leidtragende - Tragödie in Bildern


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2014)

Die Bilder sind doch schon alt. davon weiß ich schon lange. Wurde daraus jetzt erst ein Artikel, oder hast du einen bekannten Fall nachgestellt?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

Die Bilder sind von mir und es war eines unserer Samples. Ich habe auch nichts nachgestellt, sondern meine Brand- und Löschaktion dokumentiert. 
Der Link oben geht übrigens auf meinen Artikel vom Februar und ich habe damit auch nur brav auf eine Frage geantwortet


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2014)

Ach, dann hatte ich exakt diesen/deinen Artikel im Kopf. Mir ist beim anschauen des Links nicht aufgefallen, dass der Artikel vom Februar ist.


----------



## derneuemann (15. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Mein reden, schau dir das Super Flower GG HX an von dem ich so begeistert bin, es hat zwar keine 12 Volt OCP aber ich finde es nicht schlimm, da die OPP bei ca. 550 Watt auslöst.
> Wenn wir uns jetzt aber ein Seasonic X 660 anschauen und sagen es hätte keine OCP... die OPP dort löst erst bei ca. 1180 Watt aus  und genau hier ist das Problem...
> 
> Gleiches gilt für MR Nts, wenn wir uns im höheren Wattbereich bewegen ist eine OCP einfach wichtig weil die OPP ja gerne erst bei 175% triggert...


 
Beim X660 steht in den Spezifikationen unter Schutzschaltungen auch OCP.


----------



## derneuemann (15. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> OPPs? Die Lösen gerne mal bei 250% + aus.
> 
> 
> Das NT nicht, aber ne 8600GT dessen Stromstecker aufm Boden lag^^


 
Das ist einem Kollegen die Tage auch passiert, aber mit einem Multi Rail...


----------



## keinnick (15. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das ist einem Kollegen die Tage auch passiert, aber mit einem Multi Rail...



Was genau ist denn passiert und um welches NT handelt es sich?


----------



## eXquisite (16. August 2014)

> Beim X660 steht in den Spezifikationen unter Schutzschaltungen auch OCP.





> und sagen es hätte keine OCP...


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Habe zurzeit beides verbaut und bisher ist noch nix passiert. Bin mal gespannt ob was abfackelt


----------



## Daheim111 (24. August 2014)

Ich halte Multi-Rail NICHT fuer einen Marketing-Gag, dennoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass ein ordentlich gebautes System das braucht (siehe die vielen gegenlaeufigen Themas hier im Forum). Ob das aber bei OC stimmt, weiss ich nicht, das kommt sicher drauf an wie extrem das OC ist ! 

Im Grunde vermisse ich aber das Thema der Enthusiasten mit vor allem MEHREREN und KONKRETEN Beispielen, wo was "abgefackelt" ist !!! Die Aussage "es ist alles Sch..." disqualifiziert ja selbstverstaendlich den, der es ausgesprochen hat resp. immer wieder ausspricht !


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Im Grunde vermisse ich aber das Thema der Enthusiasten mit vor allem MEHREREN und KONKRETEN Beispielen, wo was "abgefackelt" ist !!! Die Aussage "es ist alles Sch..." disqualifiziert ja selbstverstaendlich den, der es ausgesprochen hat resp. immer wieder ausspricht !


 Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Da hast ein Beispiel.

Es ist wohl öfter passiert, laut CM_Phaedrus, nur bisher nicht dokumentiert. Und genau das ist halt das Problem.
Nur weil sowas passiert, muss es nicht gleich dokumentiert sein...

Aber hey, das ist sicher auch nicht wahr, weil kann/darf ja nicht:
PCI-E Melted - Overclockers UK Forums
Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - Corsair AX860 PSU Dead


----------



## Daheim111 (24. August 2014)

@Stefan, den 1. und den 2. hab ich schon gesehen/gelesen...beide OC...wenn auch maessig...eigenartig nur, dass dass Forum da nicht "voll" ist von solchen Bildern !? Und dann leider diese qualifizierten Aeusserungen...nun ja, da muss man sich wohl mit abfinden !
Frage fuer mich: muss noch mal hinschauen welche Anschluesse das waren...
Gibt hier irgendwo ein Thema, wo ein Versicherungsmensch sich aeussert, wie "oft" sowas passiert...die Branche sieht das als absolut vernachlaessigbares Problem !

Nachtrag: bei 1. war das eine 1600 (!!!) W PSU, bei 2. war es eine 1250-er. UND: 3. ist ja wohl gar kein single-Rail !?
Meine Meinung: bis 600 W, geringes OC und nicht-SLI etc. kein Thema.

Und / Du hast absolut Recht: selbstverstaendlich ist Single-Rail nicht grundsaetzlich besser als Multi-Rail !


----------



## LudwigX (24. August 2014)

Alle 3 Links haben nur bedingt etwas mit der OCP oder Single/Multirail zu tun. 
Das Problem sind hier die Stecker. Wenn man Pech hat, sitzen die nicht richtig und man bekommt einen hohen Übergangswiderstand. Zusätzlich erschwert wird es dann wenn die Grafikkarte/CPU nicht sofort bei 11,4V abschaltet (untere Grenzwert der Spannung der ATX Spezifikation). Wenn man dann noch ordentlich übertaktet kommt man sehr leicht auf hohe Spannungsabfälle bei hohen Strömen. Die Stecker erhitzen sich -> Ihr Widerstand erhöht sich noch weiter -> Sie erhitzen sich noch stärker -> Der Widerstand erhöht sich weiter -> u.s.w.
Das geht dann solange bis der Stecker schmilzt. Eine OCP oder 12V Schiene mit nur 20A kann das zwar verhindern, das ist aber keine Garantie.

Der 2. Link zeigt übrigens die große Schwäche der PCIe 8 Pin Stecker: Warum hat das Teil 5 Masse und 3 +12V Pins? Im Endeffekt ist es fast völlig egal ob ich 150W über einen 6 Pin oder 8 Pin Stecker führe: Der begrenzende Faktor sind hier die 3 +12V Pins. Und genau die sind in dem Bild geschmolzen.


Oft wird der ganze Sinn von Multirail auch zerstört: Jemand will eine Grafikkarte einbauen und ihm wird sofort geschrieben, dass er doch unbedingt die beiden Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte von verschiedenen Rails nutzen soll. Wenn die Grafikkarte tatsächlich mal einen kurzen verursacht bringt Multirail in diesem Fall gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Oft wird der ganze Sinn von Multirail auch zerstört: Jemand will eine Grafikkarte einbauen und ihm wird sofort geschrieben, dass er doch unbedingt die beiden Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte von verschiedenen Rails nutzen soll. Wenn die Grafikkarte tatsächlich mal einen kurzen verursacht bringt Multirail in diesem Fall gar nichts mehr.


 
Das ist ja abhängig vom Netzteil und der Grafikkarte.
Wenn die GPU kein schluckspecht ist bzw. nicht übertaktet wird reicht die eine Rail für die GPU völlig aus.
Aber wieso zwei Rails haben und nur eine nutzen?


----------



## Spinal (24. August 2014)

Das Single Rail nciht besser als Multi Rail ist stimme ich ganz klar zu, ich würde Multi Rail ganz klar den Vorzug geben. Aber die Beispiele sind meiner Ansicht nach einseitig und ungeeignet. Im ersten und zweiten Fall ist sehr fraglich, ob ein Multi Rail Netzteil den Schaden verhindert hätte. Im letzten Fall ist der Fehler sogar nachts aufgetreten und es hat nicht angefangen zu brennen o.ä., ob ein Multi Rail Netzteil so deutlich früher abgeschaltet hätte, dass es gar nicht erst zum Schaden gekommen wäre kann man hier auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Also was ich damit sagen will, ob diese Schäden einzig und allein der Tatsache geschuldet sind, dass es sich um ein Single Rail Netzteil gehandelt hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich fände es wirklich toll, wenn sowas mal genauer untersucht wird, denn solche einzeln dokumentierte Fälle können einfach nicht repräsentativ sein. Aber im offenen Ohr Thread hat sich niemand dafür interessiert.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Daheim111 (24. August 2014)

...in allen Faellen handelt es sich um rel. hochangesetzte PSUs (W) und die 3. ist, ich sags noch einmal, ein Multi-Rail !

@Threshold: das ist ja gerade die Frage wieso ich 1000 Watt brauche wenn die eine Graka nur 350 max. braucht / ich denke da waere ein Single sogar besser !! Was hat denn dein BeQuit DP (W) ???


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. August 2014)

Das AX860 basiert auf der KM3 Plattform von Seasonic und ist Single-Rail.

Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass das ganze Thema heißer gekocht wird als es ist und man von einem 1500 Watt Netzteil nicht auf jedes andere Netzteil schließen darf.

Auch den Ansatz, ich hab die Rails ja, deshalb will ich sie auch unbedingt nutzen, finde ich relativ sinnfrei.

Eine übertaktete HD 7990 verletzt zudem jedwede ATX Spezifkation. Wenn das Netzteil dann kaputt geht, sollte man das nicht ausschließlich dem Netzteil anlasten.
Desweiteren ist es sinnfrei für das ganze Konstrukt nur ein y-Kabel zu verwenden.

Ganz klar ein Vorteil von Single Rail Netzteilen ist ein Stück weit die Tatsache, dass man sich nicht ganz so viele Gedanken darüber machen muss, an welcher Rail was hängt, sein Gehirn ausschalten sollte man deshalb bei der Verwendung jener Netzteil trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> @Threshold: das ist ja gerade die Frage wieso ich 1000 Watt brauche wenn die eine Graka nur 350 max. braucht / ich denke da waere ein Single sogar besser !! Was hat denn dein BeQuit DP (W) ???


 
Und wieso sollte man sich ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen wenn das System nur 350 Watt braucht? 
Ein Standard Single GPU System kannst du problemlos mit einem 450-500 Watt Netzteil abdecken und da reicht dann 18-20 Ampere pro Rail aus wenn du 4 Rails hast.
Hat das Netzteil nur 2 Rails brauchst du natürlich mehr Ampere pro Rail. Kommt da dann wieder drauf an wie das Netzteil verdrahtet ist.
Und Single Rail bis 40 Ampere auf der Schiene sehe ich als problemlos an.

Ich habe zwei Grafikkarten verbaut und nutze daher das 750er P10.


----------



## Daheim111 (24. August 2014)

AX860: Stimmt / mein Fehler...


----------



## Multithread (24. August 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Eine übertaktete HD 7990 verletzt zudem jedwede ATX Spezifkation. Wenn das Netzteil dann kaputt geht, sollte man das nicht ausschließlich dem Netzteil anlasten.
> Desweiteren ist es sinnfrei für das ganze Konstrukt nur ein y-Kabel zu verwenden.


Auch eine übertaktete 750 Ti verletzt die ATX Spezifikation, aber darum geht es nicht, es geht schliesslich um ref designs, alles andere ist dann wieder in der Verwantowrtung des Herstellers, oder des Übertakters. 

Und genau deshalb ist ein SR NT eigentlich was für dumme, jeder der nen kurzen moment überlgt, wenn überhaupt, kann ein MR NT sauber anschliessen, insbesondere wenn der NT Hersteller keine ******** gebaut hat, dann kannst nicht mal was falsch anschliessen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. August 2014)

Den Link mit der übertakteten HD 7990 hab nicht ich hier gepostet. Ich sehe es nur einfach nicht als Schuld des AX 860 an, dass der Stecker geschmolzen ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich sehe es nur einfach nicht als Schuld des AX 860 an, dass der Stecker geschmolzen ist.



Du meinst abgesehen davon, dass ein MR mit gescheiten Sicherungen einfach abgeschaltet hätte?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du meinst abgesehen davon, dass ein MR mit gescheiten Sicherungen einfach abgeschaltet hätte?


 
...worauf ich hinaus wollte...

Das ganze hätte vermieden werden können, wenn diese Buchsse gescheit abgesichert worden wäre und eine OCP unter dem Punkt aktiv wäre, bei der diese Buchse beschädigt werden könnte...
Das Gerät war aber Single Rail und diese Buchse *wurde überlastet*.

Dass hier ein stärkerer Strom floss als diese Buchse vertrug, wurd anscheinend hier übersehen...


----------



## oelkanne (24. August 2014)

Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 1200W ATX 2.3 (SF-1200F14MP black) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich lass das mal hier und  frag nebenbei...kaufbar für nen kleines System mit einer Grafikkarte evtl mal 2??


----------



## eXquisite (24. August 2014)

> Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 1200W ATX 2.3 (SF-1200F14MP black) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich lass das mal hier und frag nebenbei...kaufbar für nen kleines System mit einer Grafikkarte evtl mal 2??



Ist mein Bench NT, zum extremen Overclocken und Spaß haben ja, für ein Hauptsystem was oft läuft nein. True SR ansonsten top. Außerdem reichen für 2 Grafikkarten 600-800 Watt dicke.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...worauf ich hinaus wollte...
> 
> Das ganze hätte vermieden werden können, wenn diese Buchsse gescheit abgesichert worden wäre und eine OCP unter dem Punkt aktiv wäre, bei der diese Buchse beschädigt werden könnte...
> Das Gerät war aber Single Rail und diese Buchse *wurde überlastet*.
> ...


 
Dann ist das grundsätzliche Problem aber nicht Single Rail sondern der Aufbau der PEG Stecker.
Wie jmd schon vorher festgestellt hat ist der Aufbau aus 5 Masse und 3 12 Volt Adern völlig hirnrissig. Desweiteren dürfen die Hersteller (und da ist Corsair bei weitem nicht der einzige) solche Konstruktionen wie 2 PEG Stecker an einem Strang einfach nicht bringen wenn der Stecker dadurch überlastet wird.


----------



## ebastler (25. August 2014)

3*12V und 5*Masse ist nicht ganz richtig.

2 Massekontakte sind "Sense" Leitungen mit denen wohl das NT oder die GPU den Spannungsabfall über das Kabel berechnen.
Also bleiben real 3+3 übrig.

bei 6Pins sind es 3*12V, 2*GND und 1*Sense.

Bei meiner GPU hängen sie Sense-Leitungen jedenfalls nicht an den Spawas, wie die "normalen" GND Kabel. Keine Ahnung, wie die genau verwendet werden.
Weiß da zufällig jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. August 2014)

Okay, das ist schon mal interessant zu wissen. 

6Pin:
Pin 1-3 +12Volt (wobei Pin 2 bei einem 6Pin PEG nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben ist)
Pin 4 und 6 GND, Pin 5 Sense

8Pin:
Pin 1-3 +12Volt
Pin 4 und 6 Sense
Pin 5,7,8 GND


----------



## samet (28. August 2014)

ich hab mal eine Frage:
Sagen wir mal es passiert ein Kurzschluss oder sonstiger Defekt, wo ist dann der Unterschied beim Single und Multi Rail. Verabschiedet sich beim Single Rail die ganze Hardware und beim Multi Rail nur die Grafikkarte oder nur der Prozessor? Oder gehen bei Multi und Single Rail die ganze Hardware kaputt nur beim Multi Rail passiert ansonsten nix und beim Single Rail explodiert das Netzteil oder gibt ne Stichflamme oder sonstwas?


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2014)

samet schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine Frage:
> Sagen wir mal es passiert ein Kurzschluss oder sonstiger Defekt, wo ist dann der Unterschied beim Single und Multi Rail. Verabschiedet sich beim Single Rail die ganze Hardware und beim Multi Rail nur die Grafikkarte oder nur der Prozessor? Oder gehen bei Multi und Single Rail die ganze Hardware kaputt nur beim Multi Rail passiert ansonsten nix und beim Single Rail explodiert das Netzteil oder gibt ne Stichflamme oder sonstwas?


Das Multirail sagt beim Abschied leise servus

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (28. August 2014)

samet schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine Frage:
> Sagen wir mal es passiert ein Kurzschluss oder sonstiger Defekt, wo ist dann der Unterschied beim Single und Multi Rail. Verabschiedet sich beim Single Rail die ganze Hardware und beim Multi Rail nur die Grafikkarte oder nur der Prozessor? Oder gehen bei Multi und Single Rail die ganze Hardware kaputt nur beim Multi Rail passiert ansonsten nix und beim Single Rail explodiert das Netzteil oder gibt ne Stichflamme oder sonstwas?


Die defekte Hardware stirbt bei beiden, der restlichen Hardware passiert nichts, oder sie stirbt mit. Angenommen, der Spannungswandler der CPU stirbt, haut 12V auf die CPU, dann stirbt die, haut 12V auf RAM und PCIe, dann sind RAM und GPU gleich mit gesackt. Daran kann das NT aber nichts andern. Es kann alles kaputtgehen, oder nichts anderes, aber das liegt nicht im Einflussbereich deines Netzteils (immer angenommen, du hast ein gutes SR und ein gutes MR mit DC-DC und sauberer Regulierung).

Bis 500W werden auch SR und MR brav abschalten, und nix passiert.
Drober kann es sein, dass das SR nicht abschaltet und dir Kabel verkokelt, während das MR nach wie vor abschaltet.
Das Netzteil wird, sofern es wertig ist, nie explodieren, und Stichflamme wirst du auch nur dann eine haben, wenn du ne Benzinflasche im Rechner stehen hast.


----------



## samet (28. August 2014)

also sagen wir ein alter i5 wird ja mit der 12V schiene versorgt und zieht 95W aber aufgrund der spannungswandler bekommt es nur 1,2V, bekommt die CPU dann auch nur 9,5W aber oder wie ist das?

Und Sagen wir mal das Netzteil egal ob multi oder single rail hat nen defekt jagt unkontrolliert strom durch die 12V schiene. Dadurch verabschieden sich die Spannungswandler die CPU bekommt 12V statt 1,2V durchgejagt und statt der 95W wird das maximale was bei der Schiene möglich ist, also sagen wir mal bei einem 700W multi rail mit 30Ampere pro schiene kriegt die CPU 360W statt der ursprünglichen 9,5W ab und bei einem 700W single rail mit 58Ampere schiene kriegt die CPU 648W statt der ursprünglichen 9,5W ab?
Am Ende ist bei beiden die CPU tot weil beim Multi Rail der Überstromschutz (OCP) garnicht schnell genug das Netzteil abschalten kann, nur bei einem  single rail NT ab 500W Leistung steigt  die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Kabelbrand?
Also ist für 90% der Leute die nur eine GPU nutzen und Netzteile bis 500W Leistung brauchen eher wichtiger, dass das Netzteil eine gute Verarbeitung also Lötqualität, Kondensatoren usw besitzt statt Multi Rail und ab 550W ist multi Rail empfehlenswert?

Lieg ich mit meinen Theorien richtig?


----------



## ebastler (28. August 2014)

Jain, da mangelt es etwas an Elektrotechnischen Grundkenntnissen. Ich hole mal wieder aus (mach ich eh gern^^).

Also. 95W sagst du? Das macht 12V bei ~7,9A.
Kommen die nun durch einen Spannungswandler, dann sind es immer noch 95W (okay, wohl eher 90-94W wegen den Verlusten im Wandler), aber bei einer anderen Spannung.
Um deine 1,2V zu nehmen: ~79A.

Das, was du meinst, macht ein Linearregler. Du hast 12V, brauchst 1,2V, dann verheizt der die restlichen 10,8V in Form von Wärme.
Bei 12V 95W hättest du dann wirklich nur mehr 1,2V 9,5W. Schaltwandler, wie sie in PC NTs stecken, und in CPU Spannungswandlern, machen das zum Glück nicht mehr.*
Beim Raspberry Pi ist es (bis Modell B, glaub ich) noch so gelöst. Der braucht aber so wenig Strom, dass es egal ist.

Grundsätzlich: Das Netzteil stellt eine Spannung bereit. Wie viel Strom es liefern kann, interessiert die Komponenten nicht.
Die ziehen so viel, wie sie brauchen, unabhängig von dem, was das Netzteil kann.
Kann das mehr, wird es nicht voll belastet, kann es weniger, schaltet es ab (wenn es ein Gutes ist), oder spuckt total beschissene Spannungen aus (wenn es ein Schlechtes ist).

Kaputtgehen können Komponenten nur, wenn das Netzteil plötzlich eine viel zu hohe Spannung ausspuckt (ich schätze mal, bis ca. 15V sollte langsam alles überhitzen, aber nicht sofort sterben). Das passiert jedoch selten, da selbst die übelsten Billigheimer meist eine OVP, eine Over Voltage Protection haben. Diese nicht einzubauen ist gröbst fahrlässig.
Meist sterben Komponenten aber wegen anderen Gründen. 
Übertriebenes OC -> zu hoch eingestellte Spannung am Chip -> Chip stirbt -> zu viel Strom fließt durch die Wandler -> Wandler sterben
Übertriebenes OC -> Chip zieht zu viel Strom -> Wandler sterben
Materialmangel oder Konstruktionsfehler
Überhitzung wegen schlechter Kühlung

Das Netzteil ist daran meist unschuldig.
Einzig schlechte Glättung, und daraus resultierende hohe Ripplespannung, die dann langsam alle Kondensatoren auf dem Board killt, ist noch eine Option, die bei Billignetzteilen oft vorkommt.

Meist sterben entweder die Chips (wo dann meist gar nichts passiert, da du eh sofort einen Blackscreen kriegst), und die Wandler die kurze Überlast aushalten, oder eben direkt die Wandler selbst.
Wenn die sterben, lassen sie meist die volle Eingangsspannung an die Komponente dahinter (CPU) weiter.
Nun kriegt deine CPU 12V statt 1,2V. Was passiert? Die CPU stirbt instantan. Da das Silizium bei der Spannung aber fast sicher perfekt leitend wird, hast du über die CPU einen fast kompletten Kurzschluss, über den gleich auch hunderte Ampere bei 12V fließen können (abhängig davon, wie viel Widerstand es noch hat).
Alternativ kann der Wandler auch selbst direkt den Fast-Kurzschluss gegen Masse machen, dann hast du das selbe Szenario, nur, dass die 12V bei hohem Strom direkt über den Wandler fließen, nicht über den Chip.

Schaltet das Netzteil da ab, ist alles gut. Board kaputt, CPU kaputt, Rest vermutlich noch in Ordnung, kein Feuer.
Tut das Netzteil das nicht... Naja. Die Kabel kokeln fröhlich vor sich hin.

Meine Meinung bis 500W: *Gut *implementierte Schutzschaltungen (OVP, UVP, OCP, SCP) mit eng abgesteckten Grenzen sollten den Rechner vom Brennen abhalten, gute Glättung und daher gute Ripple-Werte, und ein Netzteil, das nicht von selbst plötzlich Schrott ausspuckt sollten die Hardware am Leben halten. So gut ein Netzteil das eben tun kann.

Multirail ist weniger brandgefährdet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Hardware stirbt, senkst du damit aber nicht, wenn du zwei technisch gleichwertige Netzteile vergleichst, ein SR und ein MR.
Ehrlich gesagt, eine gut implementierte OCP sollte im Bereich bis 550W oder so auch schon jeden Kabelbrand verhindern können. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen im Bereich der Elektronik!


----------



## samet (28. August 2014)

vielen dank für deine ausführliche antwort ich hab dann noch eine einige letzte Fragen:
1.wenn sich die Spannungswandler verabschieden und dann 12V an die CPU abgeben dann ist die CPU hinüber und die OCP Schutzschaltung in einem Multi Rail kann garnicht so schnell das Netzteil ausschalten als dass sie den CPU Tod verhindern könnte?

2. wenn der spannnungswandler hinübersind fliest ja auch im schlimmsten Fall 12V durch die CPU. Zieht die CPU dann auch nur 95W oder wird dann die maximale Leistung der 12V schiene, also beim Multi Rail mit 30A pro Schiene/ 360W und beim single rail die vollen 58A der 12V Schiene also 648W, abgegeben?

3. schalten sich die multi rail Netzteile schnell genug ab, dass die GPU nicht beschädigt wird? Wenn ja schalten nur multi rail netzteil schnell genug ab, dass der GPU nichts passiert oder schaffen dass auch gute single rail netzteile?

4. Wenn 2. stimmen würde dann bedeutet das, dass der vorteil von multi rail der ist, dass das Netzteil bei 30Ampere stoppt und somit ein Kabelbrand verhindert wird, aber da bei den Single Rail Netzteilen der OCP, falls überhaupt vorhanden, erst greift nachdem das Netzteil seine volle Leistung also 648W erreicht führt dies zum Kabelbrand. Durch das frühe abschalten verhindert das Multi Rail Netzteil, dass die GPU auch hinüber ist und beim Single Rail ist wahrscheinlich die GPU auch hinüber oder? 

5.Da Multi Rail Netzteile auch 30, 35A auf der 12V Schiene haben sind Single Rail Netzteile bis 500W noch vertretbar da diese auf der gesamten 12V Schiene nur 38A haben und somit im schlimmsten Fall trotzdem nicht zum Kabelbrand führen? Ist es ein großer Unterschied ob 360W oder 456W durch den Prozessor über die 12V Schiene gejagt werden, macht es den Unterschied ob Kabelbrand oder nicht aus oder findet ein Kabelbrand ab Leistungen von 550Watt auf der 12V schiene statt?


----------



## ebastler (29. August 2014)

samet schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine ausführliche antwort ich hab dann noch eine einige letzte Fragen:
> 1.wenn sich die Spannungswandler verabschieden und dann 12V an die CPU abgeben dann ist die CPU hinüber und die OCP Schutzschaltung in einem Multi Rail kann garnicht so schnell das Netzteil ausschalten als dass sie den CPU Tod verhindern könnte?
> 
> 2. wenn der spannnungswandler hinübersind fliest ja auch im schlimmsten Fall 12V durch die CPU. Zieht die CPU dann auch nur 95W oder wird dann die maximale Leistung der 12V schiene, also beim Multi Rail mit 30A pro Schiene/ 360W und beim single rail die vollen 58A der 12V Schiene also 648W, abgegeben?
> ...


 
1) Schwer zu sagen, hängt wohl auch immer vom jeweiligen Defekt ab.
Angenommen, die 12V liegen direkt an der CPU an, dann fließt erst einen unglaublich kurzen Zeitraum lang kein Strom, die CPU hälts aus.
Dann bricht sie durch, der Strom fließt. Exakt in dem Moment ist die CPU tot. Das Netzteil kann gar nicht rechtzeitig abschalten, egal, wie schnell es ist.

2) Der Strom, der fließt, hängt primär vom genauen Fehler ab. Die TDP der CPU gibt nur ihre maximale Aufnahme im Normbetrieb an.
Meine 84W Haswell hat mit OC auch schon knappe 100W gezogen.
Sobald die CPU stirbt, hat sie einen gewissen Widerstand. Über den berechnet sich der Stromfluss. Das kann gar keiner sein (Silizium oder Bonddrähte verdampfen, kein Stromfluss) oder unendlich viel (perfekter Kurzschluss), sowie alles dazwischen. Kann man also so pauschal nicht sagen. Generell schaltet das Multirail aber sicher früher ab als das Singlerail

3) In welchem Szenario? Falls die CPU kaputt geht, kann sie die GPU über die PCIe Lanes theoretisch sofort mitnehmen, oder auch gar nicht. Kann man so wieder nicht sagen, aber ich glaube, dass es da auch wenig Unterschied macht, ob MR oder SR. Wobei, vielleicht hält die GPU das eine kurze Weile aus, und die würde dem MR zum abschalten reichen...
Das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren, unter anderem auch dem Zufall, ab, als dass ich da eine genaue Aussage treffen könnte, sorry!

4) Zum ersten Teil: Ja. Angenommen, durch die kaputte CPU fließen 50A. Dann schaltet das MR NT fast sofort ab, das SR Netzteil hingegen gar nicht.
Ob bei 50A schon Kabel brennen, weiß ich nicht, normal dimensionierte 8pin-CPU oder 6pin GPU Stecker sollten die aber eine ganze Weile wegstecken können, ohne, dass was brennt. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich, wenn der Rechner oft alleine läuft (wie meiner auch) ein einigermaßen niedrig abgesichertes MR Netzteil bevorzugen (gerade, wenn eine HDD stirbt, und alles über das dünne Käbelchen fließt, da reichen vermutlich schon 30A aus).
Den zweiten Teil der Frage habe ich bei 3) schon beantwortet, ich kann es so leider nicht sagen, sorry!

5) Wieder nicht so pauschal sagbar (siehe Beispiel mit dem HDD Kabel oben), aber allgemein - ja.
Bei 38A sollte weder ein CPU noch ein GPU Kabel abbrennen, und auch bei 45A oder so (wo das Netzteil dann abschalten sollte, ein Wenig Toleranz ist da immer drin) noch nicht.
Hängt aber auch immer vom Kabel ab.

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Multirail, dann sehr kleine Rails, wie bei meinem e9.
Die 18A Rails geben einem wirklich sehr viel Sicherheit. Egal, was passiert, einen Kabelbrand kriegt man damit fast unmöglich hin...


----------



## L4N4S (17. Oktober 2014)

SO JETZT AUCH NOCHMAL HIER....
Habe mich bereits des öfteren zum Thema SLI/Crossfire und passenden PSU's von euch beraten lassen. leider muss ich Feststellen das die Hand nicht weis was die andere macht und viele nur Bla Bla machen.

Ich möchte auf die Folgende Frage nur ein einfaches ja oder nein, und bei einem Nein eine Begründung.
Die folgenden Werte sind frei erfunden, mir fritte ob's die entsprechnenden Koponenten gibt.
Die Frage ist rein Theoretischer Natur!

Angenommen:

Config 1
SLI System mit Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von 400W an einem Single Rail PSU, welches bei 420W abschalten sollte.

Config 2
SLI System mit Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von 400W an einem 500W PSU mit 2 Rails. An jedem werden 200W abgegriffen Und jedes kann meintwegen 250W bereitstellen.

Hier würde eine außergewöhnlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme von dem kleinerem Singlerail PSU doch füher erkannt werden, als bei dem 500W Multirail Teil oder !?
Der Vorteil des MR Desings wäre doch hier nur, dass die Komponenten an dem zweitem Rail geschützt wären wenn am ersten eine komponente abspackt.


----------



## Multithread (17. Oktober 2014)

Deine Schlussfolgerung stimmt nicht, das Multi Rail desgin auus deiner Config 2 schaltet eher ab, nämlich in dem moment wo der Fehler mehr als 250 Watt auf einer Rail verursacht.

Ein solcher 'Fehler' /deffekt betrifft normalerweise nur 1 Rail, bzw. 1 Kabelstrang, ergo schaltet das NT zuuerst ab bei dem der Kabelstrang niedriger abgesichert ist.

Und nein, die Komponenten der 2ten Rail sind nicht direkt geschützt wenn eine Komponente an Rail 1 Deffekt wird. MR Design bedeutet lediglich das an verschiedenen Orten der Stromflus gemessern wird und bei einer überschreitung das NT abgeschaltet wird. Fehlströme können dennoch andere Komponenten beschädigen, zb. über das MB. Die Gefahr von Bränden oder totalausfall (alles kaputt) sind aber deutlich geringer.


----------



## L4N4S (17. Oktober 2014)

Aber bei dem dem SR Design wären doch Theoretisch nur noch 20W Puffer und bei den MR 50 / Leitung?
Dann müsste das SR doch schon bei einer geringeren Mehraufnahme durch einen Defekt abschalten oder etwa nicht?
 Wenn nicht geb ichs auf........


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei SR ist der Punkt  an dem es abschaltet weit höher,  als das was auf dem Netzteil drauf steht. Die Auslösepunkte sind da sehr hoch gesetzt. 
Wenn es z.b. 40A hat,  dann schaltet es frühestens bei 55A ab.

Bei einem MR hat man z.b. 20A auf einer rail und das schaltet schon bei ca. 25A ab,  also deutlich früher.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. Oktober 2014)

Kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Besonders kritisch werden hier auch eher Singlerail Netzteile mit 700 und noch mehr Watt beäugt.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> Besonders kritisch werden hier auch eher Singlerail Netzteile mit 700 und noch mehr Watt beäugt.



Warum denn nicht? 
Es ist doch Fakt,  dass die SR Modelle deutlich später abschalten,  als vernünftige MR Vertreter. 
Und bei SR wird es schon über ca.  500w unschön mit der OCP (wenn überhaupt auf 12V vorhanden).


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. Oktober 2014)

Zwei Beispiele, warum man nicht verallgemeinern sollte:



> So zeigt sich beim Dark Power Pro 10 550, dass die 12V1 und 12V2 bei etwa 30 Ampere abschalten und die 12V3 und 12V4 bei etwa 35 Ampere. Das sind jeweils aber schon 10 Ampere über den maximalen Lastangaben. Im Multi-Rail-Betrieb erreicht das Dark Power Pro 10 damit bei uns schon etwa 850 Watt bevor es dann zur Sicherheit den Dienst verweigert.



Test eines Cooler Master V750: (Singlerail mit 62 Ampere auf 12 Volt)


> Maximal 72 Ampere konnten damit von der 12V Leitung gezogen werden.



Ich habe zwei Gegenbeispiele geliefert, die zeigen, dass es falsch ist eine verallgemeinernde Regel aufzustellen.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Zwei Beispiele, warum man nicht verallgemeinern sollte:
> 
> Test eines Cooler Master V750: (Singlerail mit 62 Ampere auf 12 Volt)
> 
> Ich habe zwei Gegenbeispiele geliefert, die zeigen, dass es falsch ist eine verallgemeinernde Regel aufzustellen.


Das zeigt doch genau das,  was ich die ganze zeit sage.
SR löst deutlich später aus und im Ernstfall sind bei der stromstärke die Kabel längst im Eimer.


----------



## Multithread (17. Oktober 2014)

L4N4S schrieb:


> Aber bei dem dem SR Design wären doch Theoretisch nur noch 20W Puffer und bei den MR 50 / Leitung?
> Dann müsste das SR doch schon bei einer geringeren Mehraufnahme durch einen Defekt abschalten oder etwa nicht?
> Wenn nicht geb ichs auf........


OCP ist wie wenn du versuchst herauszufinden wann jemand mit einer bestimmten Stärke auf deine Hand drückt, bei leichtem druck kriegst du das viel schneller raus, als wenn der Typ vorher schon fast auf deiner Hand sas.
Die OCP bei 420 Watt beim SR hat zwar (sofern Sie auch wirklich dann auslösst) weniger 'reserve' braucht allerdings auch einige Milisekunden länger als der bei 250Watt bis er realisiert das seine Grenze überschritten wurde.
Und das 2te problem was dann später (so 700 watt und mehr) kommt: Der innenwiederstand der Kabel ist so 'hoch' das die OCP überhaupt nicht mehr ausgelöst wird wenn der Strom nur über 1 Kabel fliesst.
Und wenn das Kabel nur 0.01Ohm Widerstand hat, mehr als 100A kriegst dann nicht mehr durch -> so ab 1000 Watt schaltet OCP das NT nicht mehr ab, da es weiterhin innerhalb der vordefinierten Grenzen läuft.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. Oktober 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch genau das,  was ich die ganze zeit sage.
> SR löst deutlich später aus und im Ernstfall sind bei der stromstärke die Kabel längst im Eimer.


 
Nein. Das DPP löst bei zusätzlichen 10 Ampere pro Rail aus. Das Cooler Master bei insgesamt 10 Ampere mehr.

Eben diese Aussage von dir halte ich für falsch/verallgemeinert:


> Bei SR ist der Punkt an dem es abschaltet weit höher, als das was auf dem Netzteil drauf steht.



Ich habe dazu eben 2 Beispiele geliefert, die das Gegenteil verdeutlichen.
Das hängt immer vom jeweiligen Netzteil ab und lässt sich daher nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Spinal (17. Oktober 2014)

L4N4S schrieb:


> Aber bei dem dem SR Design wären doch Theoretisch nur noch 20W Puffer und bei den MR 50 / Leitung?
> Dann müsste das SR doch schon bei einer geringeren Mehraufnahme durch einen Defekt abschalten oder etwa nicht?
> Wenn nicht geb ichs auf........


 
Du darfst an der Stelle auch nicht das Gesamtsystem sehen. Stell dir vor, deine Grafikkarte hängt an einer 250W Rail und der Rest des Systems an der anderen Rail. Du hast zwar vorgegeben das System verbraucht 400W, das aber vermutlich nur im Lastbetrieb. Stell dir vor im Leerlauf (zv. 100W Verbrauch) geht die Grafikkarte kaputt und produziert einen Kurzschluss, der Strom geht hoch und das Netzteil schaltet bei 250W + Toleranz ab. Bei dem Single Rail würde das Netzteil nicht so schnell abschalten. Es kommt also beim Multirail auch darauf an, wo der Fehler auftritt und auch wie das System verkabelt ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das hängt immer vom jeweiligen Netzteil ab und lässt sich daher nicht pauschalisieren.


 
Und dann müsstest du das für jedes Netzteil erwähnen denn vom Dark Power P10 auf andere Multi Rail Netzteile schließen ist ebenso falsch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann müsstest du das für jedes Netzteil erwähnen denn vom Dark Power P10 auf andere Multi Rail Netzteile schließen ist ebenso falsch.


 
Liegt doch auch auf der Hand. Jeder "Hersteller" kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Iss doch völlig normal das die OCP-Trigger Points von "Hersteller" zu "Hersteller" unterschiedlich sind.
Bei SeaSonic weis ich beispielsweise, dass die die OCP Trigger Points recht hoch ansetzten um Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen ... Das sind aber trotzdem Top Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Liegt doch auch auf der Hand. Jeder "Hersteller" kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Iss doch völlig normal das die OCP-Trigger Points von "Hersteller" zu "Hersteller" unterschiedlich sind.



Ja eben drum. Das meine ich ja.
Mir ist ja wichtig dass wenigstens die 12 Volt Leitung überwacht wird und zwar tatsächlich und nicht nur auf dem Papier.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Bei SeaSonic weis ich beispielsweise, dass die die OCP Trigger Points recht hoch ansetzten um Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen ... Das sind aber trotzdem Top Netzteile


 
Liegt halt auch daran dass sich Seasonic eher auf den US Markt konzentriert und da muss das Netzteil eben was aushalten können.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja das mit SeaSonic ist echt Schade ... Würden die für den Deutschen Mark eine G-xxxx mit 4 - 6 Rails und Leiser/Effektiver Lüftersteuerung & Optimieren Lüfteinlass, dann wären diese Netzteil der absolute Hammer im 80 - 110€ Bereich.
Es gäbe kaum etwas, dass es toppen könnte ... Listan würde sich umgucken 

Es sind ja teils DualRail Geräte, aber leider kann da eine Rail die Gesamtleistung des Netzteils zu Verfügung stellen ... halt nen gelungener Zwitter


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ja das mit SeaSonic ist echt Schade ... Würden die für den Deutschen Mark eine G-xxxx mit 4 - 6 Rails und Leiser/Effektiver Lüftersteuerung & Optimieren Lüfteinlass, dann wären diese Netzteil der absolute Hammer im 80 - 110€ Bereich.



für den Preis sicher nicht realisierbar.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Es gäbe kaum etwas, dass es toppen könnte ... Listan würde sich umgucken



Listan ist in Deutschland weit vor allen anderen wenn es um bezahlbare und gute Multi Core Angebote geht.
FSP ist hier einfach flexibler als Seasonic.
Seasonic müsste sich mal mehr öffnen und auch mal grundlegende Veränderungen an der Plattform zustimmen. Dann könnten sie wesentlich besser individueller auf die Märkte eingehen.
Aber sie folgen ja ihrem statischen Weg.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Es sind ja teils DualRail Geräte, aber leider kann da eine Rail die Gesamtleistung des Netzteils zu Verfügung stellen ... halt nen gelungener Zwitter


 
Also ich finde es Schwachsinn zwei Rails zu verbauen wenn eine Rail aufgrund der Absicherung -- oder gerade wegen blöder Absicherung -- die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils abliefern zu können.
Dann kannst du auch gleich Single Rail machen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Oktober 2014)

Er hat eine Behauptung aufgestellt. Ähnlich wie in der Mathematik ist eine Aussage so lange als richtig anzunehmen bis jemand auch nur eine Ausnahme gefunden hat. 

Ich habe Beispiele gefunden, also ist die Aussage so wie sie da steht falsch.


----------



## LudwigX (18. Oktober 2014)

What!? 
Gerade in der Mathematik ist es besonders wichtig,  dass man Aussagen für alle möglichen Varianten beweist.  Ansonsten ist ein Beweis wertlos. 
Unter der Mondoberfläche ist übrigens ein riesiger Klumpen Gold. Nach deiner Meinung ist die Aussage  solange wahr,  bis jemand nachschaut .  

Um nochmal zu den Netzteilen zu kommen: bei fast allen PC's mit einer GPU sind die Stromfresser CPU und GPU parallel an beide Rails angeschlossen. Das führt das MR Design dann sowieso ad absurdum


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Oktober 2014)

Hmm



> Ein Beweis ist in der Mathematik die als fehlerfrei anerkannte Herleitung der Richtigkeit bzw. der Unrichtigkeit einer Aussage aus einer Menge von Axiomen, die als wahr vorausgesetzt werden,



Habe ich das dann wohl falsch verstanden?



> Unter der Mondoberfläche ist übrigens ein riesiger Klumpen Gold. Nach deiner Meinung ist die Aussage solange wahr, bis jemand nachschaut .



Schrödingers Katze?


----------



## Multithread (18. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Um nochmal zu den Netzteilen zu kommen: bei fast allen PC's mit einer GPU sind die Stromfresser CPU und GPU parallel an beide Rails angeschlossen. Das führt das MR Design dann sowieso ad absurdum


 eben nicht, wenn du beides an eine Rail hängst, schaltet sich das NT unter last ab, weil die Rail mehr strom bruacht als Sie darf, was auf einen Deffekt hindeutet für das NT und dieses sich daraufhin abschaltet.

Es geht bei MR/SR nicht darum was im normalfall pro Rail verbraucht wird, sondern um den Strom der auf EINEM Kabelstrang läuft im falle eines deffektes. In dem Moment kannst du ALLE Anderen Werte ignorieren, wichtig ist dann nur noch dieser eine (OPP ist deutlich langsamer als OCP, ev SCP springt noch vorher ein).
ergo bei nem Deffekt und 300 Watt Stromfluss auf Rail 1, schaltet das MR design mit 2*250Watt ab, das SR design mit 420 Watt aber nicht unbedingt (im falle eines deffektes der Stromversorgung hört der Rechner meist auf richtig zu rechnen, der verbrauch von GPU und CPU fallen also ziemlich weit runter.  .


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Um nochmal zu den Netzteilen zu kommen: bei fast allen PC's mit einer GPU sind die Stromfresser CPU und GPU parallel an beide Rails angeschlossen. Das führt das MR Design dann sowieso ad absurdum


 
Wieso beide Rails?
Wenn GPU und CPU eine eigene Rail haben spielt das keine Rolle.
Und das ist bei heutigen Multi Rail Netzteilen der Fall.
Bei Netzteilen mit zwei Rails sind die PCIe Stecker in der Regel auf beide Rails verdrahtet da die GPU mehr Strom benötigt als die CPU.


----------



## LudwigX (18. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, hab mich da etwas unklar ausgedrückt:
Nehmen wir ein DPP 550W als Beispiel (4 Rails: CPU 20A, Mainboard + Molex + Sata 20A, GPU1 25A, GPU 2 25A)
Die GPU darf über die eine GPU-Rail  bis zu 25A verbrauchen. Aber die GPU wird ebenso über das Mainboard mit Strom versorgt. Aus beiden Rails wird Strom gezogen: Der Verbrauch kann also auf bis zu 45A ansteigen, ohne dass die OCP einer Rail eingreift.

Ganz schlecht ist es dann natürlich wenn man nur ein NT mit 2 Rails hat, von denen eine die GPU versorgt und die andere Rail den ganzen Rest.

Ob das bei der CPU ebenso ist lässt sich schwer sagen. Das kommt darauf an ob diese ausschließlich über den 4-Pin/8-Pin mit Strom versorgt wird oder ebenfalls ein Teil des Stroms vom Mainboard kommen darf.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Über das Mainboard bekommt sie maximal 75 Watt. Mehr gehen nicht.
Keine Ahnung wie du da auf 45 Ampere kommst.


----------



## LudwigX (18. Oktober 2014)

75W sind vorgesehen. Bei einem Fehler kann da auch deutlich mehr Strom fließen.

20A (Mainboard) + 25A (GPU) = 45A


----------



## Spinal (18. Oktober 2014)

Es müsste aber eine Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände sein, die dazu führt. Man kann sich da wirklich totrechnen, ein Multi Rail Netzteil kann(!) mehr Sicherheit bringen, wer damit ruhiger schlafen kann soll sich halt so eins holen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ich finde es Schwachsinn zwei Rails zu verbauen wenn eine Rail aufgrund der Absicherung -- oder gerade wegen blöder Absicherung -- die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils abliefern zu können.
> Dann kannst du auch gleich Single Rail machen.


Ja (und etwas nein). Es ergibt schon einen Sinn, wenn es um die "getrennte" Glättung geht, bei der die Spikes nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Strang auftreffen. Damit kann man der HF durchaus ein Schnippchen schlagen, allerdings war das beim Design so sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt, auch wenn das Layout dadurch sogar gewinnen kann (aber nicht muss). Und man benötigt am Ende für beide Rails auch die maximale Bestückung für das Worst-Case-Szenario der Volllast. Ergo kosten die Caps auch mehr, weil man doppelt so viele davon braucht. Ist eine Rail allerdings nur für Mainbaord + EPS, dann gibt es trotzdem mehr Flexibilität für die Grafikkarten, wenn das Netzteil im Grenzbereich ausgelastet wird. Denn 20% Überlast sind (theoretisch) bei einem guten Markennetzteil immer drin.

Ich habe mal versucht, ein passives Superflower Platinum 500 Watt zu grillen. Quasi unmöglich, da ich am Ende knapp über 670 Watt verbraten habe, aber nichts passiert ist. Ich war erst einmal negativ eingestellt, bis ich erfahrten habe, dass es eigentlich ein 600W-Design ist, dass man wegen dem albernen Platinum auf 500W ruintergelabelt hat, weil es sonst nur Gold gegeben hätte. Bei 600 Watt war immer noch soviel kalkuierte Reserve drin, dass man die Rail-Angaben locker hätte in die Tonne kloppen können.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> 75W sind vorgesehen. Bei einem Fehler kann da auch deutlich mehr Strom fließen.
> 
> 20A (Mainboard) + 25A (GPU) = 45A



Was für ein Fehler soll das denn sein?



FormatC schrieb:


> Ja (und etwas nein). Es ergibt schon einen Sinn, wenn es um die "getrennte" Glättung geht, bei der die Spikes nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Strang auftreffen. Damit kann man der HF durchaus ein Schnippchen schlagen, allerdings war das beim Design so sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt, auch wenn das Layout dadurch sogar gewinnen kann (aber nicht muss). Und man benötigt am Ende für beide Rails auch die maximale Bestückung für das Worst-Case-Szenario der Volllast. Ergo kosten die Caps auch mehr, weil man doppelt so viele davon braucht. Ist eine Rail allerdings nur für Mainbaord + EPS, dann gibt es trotzdem mehr Flexibilität für die Grafikkarten, wenn das Netzteil im Grenzbereich ausgelastet wird. Denn 20% Überlast sind (theoretisch) bei einem guten Markennetzteil immer drin.


 
Ich halte zwei Rails einfach für mager weil du eben gezwungen bist die Anschlüsse über beide Rails zu verdrahten da du sonst zu schnell an der Grenze bist oder du hast ein Dual Rail Netzteil mit je 40 Ampere pro Rail. Dann ist das natürlich kein Problem.
Ich glaube Cougar baut das so bei den aktuellen Modellen oder?

Ich bevorzuge einfach mehr Rails da du das dann besser aufteilen und besser absichern kannst.


----------



## LudwigX (19. Oktober 2014)

Irgendein Fehler, der zu einem hohem Strom führt: Was das für ein Fehler genau ist spielt keine Rolle.
Solange alle Komponenten einwandfrei laufen hat MR keine Vorteile über SR. Das MR Design zahlt sich erst dann aus, wenn es zu sehr hohen Strömen kommt. Das passiert i.d.R. nur bei einem Fehler.
Der ganze Sinn hinter MR ist doch dass Fehler besser und früher erkannt werden.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Irgendein Fehler, der zu einem hohem Strom führt: Was das für ein Fehler genau ist spielt keine Rolle.


 
Du musst schon ein konkretes Beispiel nennen.
Kurzschluss?


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

sacht mal...wie isn so die grundsätzliche einstellung gegenüber bequiet Netzteilen??...könnt enen 1000W günszig erhaschen


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2014)

Welches NT ist es denn genau und wofür brauchst Du 1000W?


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

bequiet PowerZone .. und nen 1000nder braucht man für CF


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2014)

Das Power Zone passt gut in diesen Thread. Ein schönes Beispiel für 1000W Single-Rail. Die Vor- und Nachteile hast Du ja vermutlich gelesen. 

Welche Karten möchtest Du denn an das NT hängen? 1000W sind glaub ich mehr als Du denkst (und brauchst).


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

Der wird ja nicht dauerhaft auf volle lotte laufen...wird nen ersatz system fürs jetzige Gaming-Rig welches im Büro steht. und Karten sind 3 HD6950

Die Leistung ist nicht so wichtig...Optik ist diesesmal vorrangig


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Das PowerZone ist echt miserabel, davon bitte keins nehmen.

Ich würde für 3 6950er das hier empfehlen:
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist halt nur 80 Plus Bronze und extrem laut, musst du wissen ob du dir das antun möchtest.


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das PowerZone ist echt miserabel, davon bitte keins nehmen. < warum denn das??
> 
> Ich würde für 3 6950er das hier empfehlen:
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



mich würde das bequiet halt weniger als die hälfte kosten..und 80% der Zeit läufts eh nur zum Surfen auf Desktop...


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ist halt nur 80 Plus Bronze und extrem laut, musst du wissen ob du dir das antun möchtest.



Lauter als mein Enermax MaxRevo1350W ??


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Es ist technisch so das schlechteste, was FSP als Plattform zu bieten hat.
Dazu noch sehr, sehr laut unter Last.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Oktober 2014)

Es ist die selbe Plattform wie das E10. Wie kann es da die schlechteste sein die FSP zu bieten hat?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es ist die selbe Plattform wie das E10. Wie kann es da die schlechteste sein die FSP zu bieten hat?


 Es ist ein abgeändertes E9, das E10 hat ne aktuellere Plattform.


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

Dann werf ich mal zum vergleich das verbaute Corsair HX750 in den Raum....


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Ach je, der CWT Schinken ist auch net besser.

Bin mit bei dem FSP aber gerade net sicher, ob es auf dem Aurum (wie das E9) oder auf dem Raider basiert, was SingleRail und 650W+ ist.


----------



## oelkanne (19. Oktober 2014)

Der Schinken läuft halt ohne Probleme bisher...hängt aber auch nur eine Grafik dran....


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es ist die selbe Plattform wie das E10. Wie kann es da die schlechteste sein die FSP zu bieten hat?


 
Echt? 
Wusste ich gar nicht. 
Wahrscheinlich haben sie vergessen das Bronze Logo gegen das Gold Logo auszutauschen und bis auf eine Rail alle anderen Rails entsorgt.


----------



## Zanza (2. Januar 2015)

wie sehe ich ob das Single Rail vs. Multi Rail ist?  bei Geizhals anhang der Anzahl +12V-Schienen ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Zum Beispiel daran.
Hat das Netzteil mehr als eine Schiene stände dann auch was von mehreren 12 Volt Leitung.
Sicher bist du dann wenn du beim Hersteller nachschaust.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Januar 2015)

Am besten ist doch eh Multi, das Singel hat man doch nur bei der alten Technik verwendet.
Heute gibt es doch auch fast nur Multi CPUs da ist es bei den Netzteilen nicht anders.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube du musst noch eine Menge lernen was Netzteile betrifft.


----------



## Zanza (2. Januar 2015)

dachte die Hersteller gehen bei Netzteilen je zur Single Rail und bei Herstellern stehten die infos selten.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Januar 2015)

Ob ein Netzteil über MR oder eine SR verfügt, kannst du ganz einfach bei den technischen Daten auf der Herstellerwebsite nachschauen. Ähnliche Tabellen findest du auch auf dem Netzteil selbst. Hier mal ein MR-Netzteil mit drei 12V-Rails:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...platimax-500w-6587-picture764488-img-0531.JPG
Und hier ein SR-Netzteil:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/_chiller_-albums-cm-b500v2-6692-picture785240-img-0989.JPG

Allerdings sind diese Tabellen auch nicht immer korrekt. Sea Sonic vermarktet bei seinen Netzteilen die Single-Rail, verbaut aber oft Multi-Rail. Viele Chinaböller werden mit mehreren Rails vermarktet, verfügen meistens aber nur über eine Single-Rail und entsprechend weniger Leistung als versprochen. Auch bei Auftragsfertigern können sich Fehler einschleichen, beispielsweise beim be quiet! E10 400W, welches über vier 12V-Rails verfügt, anstatt drei wie versprochen. Aber die haben auch noch ein paar mehr Leichen im Keller was das angeht


----------



## Zanza (3. Januar 2015)

Danke, beim nächsten kauf werde ich drauf achten, habe ein AX760i  von Corsair


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Dein Netzteil ist Single Rail. Flextronics ist der Fertiger.


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man eigentlich einsehen, ob ein Netzteil ausreichend für mein System ist?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Januar 2015)

Einfach hier im Forum nachfragen, im richtigen Bereich bist du ja schon mal. Einfach einen Thread erstellen und dir wird geholfen


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2015)

Dann wäre dieses von Enermax auch ein Multi-Rail?

Enermax Platimax 850W ATX 2.4 (EPM850EWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Dann wäre dieses von Enermax auch ein Multi-Rail?
> 
> Enermax Platimax 850W ATX 2.4 (EPM850EWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das war es schon immer


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Wobei ich das neue Platinmax von CWT nicht mehr nehmen würde.
Das alte Platinmax von Enermax war da deutlich besser.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> gelöscht



Feigling.


----------



## Paddy_T (2. April 2015)

Sooo nun 38 Seiten gelesen und nun bin ich ein bisschen schlauer (glaube ich zumindest) 

Danke für den tollen tread und die ganze Info! 

Nur kurz noch gefragt, habe ich es richtig verstanden das ein Multi rail besser ist für den normalen Gebrauch ohne bzw nur geringfügigen OC?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. April 2015)

Nicht zwangsläufig, aber die hohen Stromstärken die bei Single-Rail Netzteilen auftreten können, werden zwecks schnellerer Auslösung der Schutzschaltungen in kleinere Bereiche aufgeteilt.


----------



## Paddy_T (2. April 2015)

Okay danke  

so zwecks Netzteil Empfehlung nen neuen tread auf machen oder wird einen auch hier geholfen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. April 2015)

Paddy_T schrieb:


> Okay danke
> 
> so zwecks Netzteil Empfehlung nen neuen tread auf machen oder wird einen auch hier geholfen



Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf !!! Eine Beratung hier, währe ein bisschen zu viel Off Topic


----------



## Zombiez (9. Dezember 2015)

Beim alljährlichen anstecken des DVD-Brenners hat der Sata Anschluß bei meinem Quad Rail Be Quiet E5-600w einen Kurzschluss bei 3.3V verursacht. Nach 2 Sekunden hat das ganze dann angefangen mit 5cm Flamme zu brennen. Der PC lief einfach weiter, bis ich das ganze ausgeschaltet hatte. Die Hardware ist noch alles iO (bis auf Netzteil und Brenner). Ich hätte ja eigentlich gedacht  das SCP bei Netzteilen Standard ist.
Soviel nur zu meiner Erfahrung zu dem Thema "Multi Rail ist sicher und schaltet früher ab".


----------



## efdev (9. Dezember 2015)

E5 ist das nicht noch aus der Steinzeit ?


----------



## Zombiez (9. Dezember 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> E5 ist das nicht noch aus der Steinzeit ?


Hey... Gefühlt hatte ich das gestern erst gekauft gehabt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja, das Design der E5 Serie kannst du nicht wirklich mit der heutigen E10 Serie vergleichen. Da liegen WELTEN zwischen


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2015)

Die E5...das waren doch die, bei denen Elkos teilweise schon nach zwei Jahren platt waren, oder?


----------



## Zombiez (9. Dezember 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die E5...das waren doch die, bei denen Elkos teilweise schon nach zwei Jahren platt waren, oder?


Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das Netzteil im ersten Jahr 2x getauscht wurde, weil der Lüfter ausgefallen war, sonst lief das Netzteil aber sehr gut die letzten 9(?) Jahre.


----------



## efdev (9. Dezember 2015)

Na dann wurde es aber zeit für ein neues, immerhin hat es nur sich selbst zerstört.
Bei dem Alter kann man glaube auch nicht mehr viel erwarten .


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> E5 ist das nicht noch aus der Steinzeit ?



~9 Jahre alt und ein grottiges Design -> ein einzelner Kondensator zwischen Sekundärkühler und der fetten Spule. Dass der wohl im Klo ist, sollt wohl relativ klar sein


----------



## Spinal (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es zeigt dennoch, dass Multi Rail nicht gleich bedeutet, dass Ding ist sicherer als ein Single Rail Netzteil. Es ist nur ein Aspekt, der das Netzteil sicherer machen kann.
Und das Alter sollte da meiner Ansicht nach auch keine Rolle spielen, wenn man sich heute ein aktuelles Top Netzteil kauft, wird man in 7 Jahren auch sagen "Das alte Ding? Wer hat denn sowas noch?". Dabei erwarte ich schon, dass es dann nich sicher funktioniert.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2015)

Du darfst 2 Dinge nicht vergessen:
a) damit eine Schutzsczhaltung greifen kann, muss ein schützenswerter Zustand eintreten. Und beim 600W E5 hast du nunmal auf +3,3V und +5V mehr als 30A (gesamt 170W). Das heißt, dass die OCP frühestens auf den Rails erst bei diesen Werten kommen darf...

Und das ist schon verdammt viel, das sind schon Ströme, mit denen du dir die dünnen 1mm² Kabel mal locker wegbrennen kannst.

Bei modernen Netzteilen schauts natürlich etwas besser aus, da du auf den kleinen Rails deutlich weniger Strom hast, daher kann hier OCP (wenn implementiert) früher greifen...

Ganz ab davon gibt es auch Situationen, in denen die Schutzschaltungen gar nicht greifen können...
Dazu gehört eben auch der Zustand der ausgelutschten Elektronik mit trockenen und geplatzten Kondensatoren.

Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst ja mal das Netzteil aufschrauben und im entsprechenden Thread davon Fotos hochladen.
Ich wette, dass einige Kondensatoren bei deinem Netzteil schon etwas dicker sind...

Insbesondere wenn du die Revision mit Kondensator zwischen Kühler und Spule hast...


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues Jahr erst mal 

Ich habe das Thema jetzt mal durchgelesen und verstehe die Problematik zwischen SR und MR Netzteilen und bin nun doch etwas beunruhigt.

Mein Ersatznetzteil ist ein Seasonic P-860, eigentlich war es mein HauptNT allerding hatte es das Zeitliche gesegnet und wurde zur RMA geschickt und bekam anstatt eines XP1 ein XP2, welches tatsächlich SR sein soll und ganze 71A aud der 12V Schiene verträgt!

Nun meine Projekte für 2016 sind eher F@H behaftet, und hier läuft (oder soll) das System 24/7 und das bei permanenter Dauerlast der HW nicht des Netzteiles, da eine deutlich niedriegerer Verbrauch angestrebt wird (bei 800W 24/7 werde ich ja arm  ), dazu bin ich eher selten bei diesem PC.

Damit das doch recht gute Netzteil nicht in der Ecke Verstaube habe ich mich überlegt Ziwschenadapter mit Glassicherunger zu herzustellen. So könnte ich jeden 12V Strang beliebig absichern, ohne das Netzteil selbst zu öffnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir erlaubt, mal ein Bild hinzuzufügen, welches Multi Rail sehr gut erklärt.
Und das ganze bisserl zu erklären...


----------



## Spinal (16. Februar 2017)

Super, aber wo findet man denn das Bild?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2017)

Im Startpost natürlich.


----------



## Spinal (16. Februar 2017)

wie wo was, habs echt übersehen  
Danke


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich ist ein Multi Rail Netzteil auch nicht viel sicherer als ein Singlerail. Ich mein wenn ich auf 4 12V Leitungen 30A ziehen darf und die Sicherung erst bei 35A greift, dann ist das auch schon zu spät für´s Board, die CPU oder die GPU. Sicher, es zerschiest einem nicht gleich das ganze System, aber man hat immer noch eine gewisse Gefahr.


----------



## Maqama (18. Februar 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist ein Multi Rail Netzteil auch nicht viel sicherer als ein Singlerail. Ich mein wenn ich auf 4 12V Leitungen 30A ziehen darf und die Sicherung erst bei 35A greift, dann ist das auch schon zu spät für´s Board, die CPU oder die GPU. Sicher, es zerschiest einem nicht gleich das ganze System, aber man hat immer noch eine gewisse Gefahr.



Es geht halt darum, dass bei z.B. einen Kurzschluss der Netzteil schneller abschaltet.

Da kann als Beispiel beim MultiRail eben bei 35A Schluss sein.

Bei Leistungsgleichen SingleRail vielleicht erst bei 60A oder mehr.
Da können die Kabel schon ganz schön anfangen zu brennen.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2017)

So will jetzt auch mal was beitragen.
Ich hab ein Thermaltake Toughpower 750W single Rail Netzteil (62A auf 12V).
Bei mir ist beim Witcher spielen mal der Bildschirm ausgegangen und der PC hat lustige Geräusche gemacht.
Ich hab sofort den Stecker gezogen und nach dem Fehler gesucht.

Nach einer recht langen suche nach der Fehlerquelle hab ich festgestellt, dass der 8Pin PCIe Stecker an der Grafikkarte lose war.
Der Clip ist wohl nicht ganz eingerastet und er hat sich über die Zeit gelöst. Um einen Pin war die Plastikverkleidung Schwarz und leicht verformt.
Wenn ich nicht sofort eingegriffen hätte dann wäre mehr passiert.

Aber deswegen misstraue ich dem Netzteil nicht. Ich kontrolliere nur jeden Stecker 2 mal .
Aber mein nächstes sollte ein gutes Multirail sein. Ich hätte nur gerne die Möglichkeit später 2 Gpus mit je 500 Watt zu betreiben. 
Meine 390x hat laut GPUz bisher maximal 430W durch den Core gezogen (+Ram und Spawas).... 
Eine Software wie bei Corsair, mit der sich Verbrauch und Effizienz überprüfen kann wäre auch gut.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2017)

Zwei GPU's mit je 500W 

Eine gut übertaktete 1080Ti braucht ca. 400W und das ist die momentane Speerspitze für den normalsterblichen Spieler.
Die Grafikkarten werden auch immer sparsamer, ein zu stark dimensionertes Netzteil ist eine sinnlose Investition.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2017)

Ich will in Zukunft mit dem OC eher weitergehen als bisher (wahrscheinlich auch unter Ambient).
Deswegen wäre etwas Luft bei der Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils nicht schlecht.
Ist aber noch nicht aktuell .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. April 2017)

Hört sich nach einer Landschaft an Schutzschaltungen an  
430W halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, die Werte wären gewürfelt wahrscheinlich genauer. Mein kompletter PC schafft unter Prime 95+ FurMark 440W mit einer PCS+ 290 @1150 MHz + 80mV +50%PT  
Bei 430W hättest du schon ordentlich was an Abwärme im Case, ohne dicke Wakü ist das kaum zu bewältigen


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine gut übertaktete 1080Ti braucht ca. 400W und das ist die momentane Speerspitze für den normalsterblichen Spieler.
> Die Grafikkarten werden auch immer sparsamer, ein zu stark dimensionertes Netzteil ist eine sinnlose Investition.



Wie willst du denn eine 1080 Ti auf 400 Watt ziehen?
Das PCB in Lötzinn eintauchen?


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2017)

Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition im Video: Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking
Powerlimit bei 375W und es limitiert.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

Nö, wo limitiert es?
Die Karte mag 375 Watt aufnehmen können, aber im Video läuft sie doch nicht mehr ins Power Limit, wie es vorher mit 250 Watt war.
Keine Ahnung, was die Karte zieht, aber für nicht mal 10% mehr Takt willst du 125 Watt mehr durchbraten?
Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2017)

Zum Schluss Blinkt das Powerlimit immer wieder kurz im Afterburner auf.
Die Leistungsaufnahme im Verhältnis zu den FPS ist selbstverständlich lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. 
Aber daran siehst du, dass ein hohes Power Limit nicht bedeutet, dass die Karte deutlich mehr Leistung bringt.
Ich halte das schlicht für Unsinn.
Pascal ist schon sehr grenzwertig, mehr ist kaum noch drin, ohne dass es hässlich wird.
Und das wird meiner Vermutung nach Vega nicht anders gehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2017)

Ich hab jetzt noch einmal nachgetestet.
Diesmal konnte ich keine 430 W provozieren, aber es ist auch wieder das Standartbios von MSI auf Karte und die Software hat updates bekommen.
Evtl wird die Karte jetzt auch richtig ausgelesen. Der letzte Test war ende letzten Jahres.
Diesmal haben die Spannungswandler auch 100C° erreicht und beim letzten mal sind sie bei ca. 97C° gewesen.
Wenn ich weiterpushe dann verabschiedet sich das Displayportsignal, deswegen hab ich da abgebrochen.

Also danke dass ihr mich dazu gebracht habt es nochmal zu testen^^.
Werde jetzt öfter einen Blick auf die Temps der Spannungswandler werfen.
Und mit sub ambient cooling oder sub 0C° cooling halte ich 500W Verbrauch für machbar.
(zumindest mit Custom Bios)

ps. sorry für die schlechte Auflößung


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine gut übertaktete 1080Ti



ähm, also genau DAS sollte man sich woh sehr gut überlegen!
Laut nVidia verkürzt das die Lebensdauer nicht unerheblich...


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ähm, also genau DAS sollte man sich woh sehr gut überlegen!
> Laut nVidia verkürzt das die Lebensdauer nicht unerheblich...



Keine Sorge.
Nvidia sorgt dafür, dass du ein Jahr später eine neue Nvidia Karte kaufen kannst. Dann sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Februar 2019)

Jetzt haben wir 2019 und ich hab ein Netzteil mit Singlerail und knapp 60A auf der 12V Leitung. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Und zwar in der Praxis. Nicht in der grauen Theorie.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 2019 und ich hab ein Netzteil mit Singlerail und knapp 60A auf der 12V Leitung. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Und zwar in der Praxis. Nicht in der grauen Theorie.



Sofern es keinen Kurzschluss verursacht und die Schutzschaltung greift ist es egal.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Februar 2019)

Ist ein gutes Focus  Gold.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Februar 2019)

Hole Leute, ich schalte mich einfach mal fix dazu.
Bin gerade am Vega UV Thread und bin da auf ein NT Problem gestoßen. 
Vielleicht mag ein NT Experte sich das mal anschauen und seine Meinung dazu äußern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-331.html#post9751190


Vielen Dank euch


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2019)

Hä? Die Grafikkarte zieht von einer Rail 30% und von der anderen Rail 70%? 
Wie kommt er denn darauf?
Die Grafikkarte zieht das, was sie braucht, ganz einfach. Wenn das Netzteil in der Lage ist, das zu liefern, läuft alles. Wenn es das nicht ist, schaltet der Rechner ab.


----------



## bynemesis (3. November 2020)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ähm, also genau DAS sollte man sich woh sehr gut überlegen!
> Laut nVidia verkürzt das die Lebensdauer nicht unerheblich...



meine 1080Ti läuft mit 380w peak und ist maximal übertaktet.
Läuft seit 2017 April ohne Probs.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. November 2020)

Meine braucht für @Stock inzwischen einen -50 mhz Coreclock offset


----------



## garfield36 (2. Januar 2021)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wieso SR-Netzteile gefährlicher sein sollen als MR-NTs. Wozu gibt es denn Schutzschaltungen? Ich habe jedenfalls mit Seasonic-NTs noch nie Probleme gehabt..


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2021)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Bei nem hochohmiger Kurzschluss kann die SCP nichts machen, da das Messtechnisch mit normalen Betrieb identisch ist. Wenn ich jetzt mehrere niedriger abgesicherte OCP Kreise habe ist es möglich auf z.B. im durchschaltenden Zustand hängende Mosfets zu reagieren wenn ansonsten wenig Strom gezogen wird (z.B. nur CPU und kaum GPU Auslastung).
Ist ähnlich wie Leitungsschutzschalter: Da sichert man auch abhängig davon ab was die schwächste Leitung im Stromkreis verträgt und nicht mehrere, weil ja meistens wo anders auch noch Strom fließt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wieso SR-Netzteile gefährlicher sein sollen als MR-NTs. Wozu gibt es denn Schutzschaltungen? Ich habe jedenfalls mit Seasonic-NTs noch nie Probleme gehabt..


Kommt halt immer darauf an.
Bei 500 Watt oder so macht das auch nicht viel aus. aber stell dir vor, du hast ein 1200 Watt Netzteil. Dann kann das Netzteil 100 Ampere liefern und zwar an jedem Anschluss.
Ein Molex Stecker oder ein PCIe Stecker ist nicht für 100 Ampere ausgelegt. Das Netzteil liefert das aber und so kann dann der Stecker überlastet werden ohne dass eine Schutzschaltung greift.


----------



## garfield36 (2. Januar 2021)

Und warum sollte das Netzteil soviel Stromstärke an einen Anschluss liefern, wenn soviel gar nicht benötigt wird?


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2021)

Erzähl mal einem defekten Bauteil, dass es doch gar nicht so viel benötigt. Ist wie jede andere Schutzmaßnahme: Im Normalbetrieb macht es keinerlei Unterschied ob vorhanden oder nicht, aber im Fehlerfall wärs dann doch nicht schlecht.
Mehrere getrennte OCP Kreise schützen einfach das Netzteil und evtl. andere Komponenten im Fall des Falles.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht wäre es mal Zeit für den Gesetzgeber, Multi-Rail ab einer gewissen Wattgrenze den PSU-Herstellern  vorzuschreiben.
Ich meine, z.B. 1000 Watt Single-Rail, das ist ja quasi schon halsbrecherisch.
Zumal ja kein Stecker im PC für solche Stromstärken ausgelegt ist - aber vielleicht gibt's da ja sowas wie 'ne Single-Rail-Lobby oder so...


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte das Netzteil soviel Stromstärke an einen Anschluss liefern, wenn soviel gar nicht benötigt wird?


Sag ich doch -- Überlastung.
Ob das jetzt von einem Defekt herrührt oder sonst wie eintritt, ist dabei sekundär.
Das Netzteil weiß ja nicht, dass nur ein Anschluss die Leistung abruft und daher kann auch keine schutzschaltung greifen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wieso SR-Netzteile gefährlicher sein sollen als MR-NTs. Wozu gibt es denn Schutzschaltungen? Ich habe jedenfalls mit Seasonic-NTs noch nie Probleme gehabt..



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum in deiner Hütte (vermutlich) jeder Stromkreis einzeln mit 16A abgesichert ist, statt auf die 63A der Hauptsicherung zurückzugreifen: damit früher ausgelöst werden kann (so zumindest die Theorie)



garfield36 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte das Netzteil soviel Stromstärke an einen Anschluss liefern, wenn soviel gar nicht benötigt wird?



Weil es eben nicht einzeln begrenzt wird. 

Single Rail ist eben mit der Hauptsicherung in allen Räumen vergleichbar. Schön komfortabel, man hat keine Probleme, mit irgendwelchen Spitzenlasten und muß sich keine Gedanken machen, wenn man mal zwei Wasserkocher gleichzeitig betriebt. Der Nachteil ist, dass es öfter mal qualmen kann, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

Deshalb ist Single Rail in Häusern verboten (es sei denn, die Hauptsicherungen machen nur 16A mit).


----------



## garfield36 (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn man nach den Argumenten hier geht, müssten bei  Single-Rail Netzteilen die Schutzschaltungen gehäuft versagen und die Rechner abrauchen.  Die Realität sieht zum Glück anders aus.


----------



## ich111 (3. Januar 2021)

Du überspringst schon wieder ein paar Punkte. Erst mal muss ein anderes Bauteil versagen und dann darf es auch kein niederohmiger Kurzschluss sein, weil da die SCP greift.


----------



## Spinal (3. Januar 2021)

Es ist halt ein Worst Case Szenario. Ein Bauteil muss kaputt gehen und einen Kurzschluss erzeugen, der aber gerade soviel Strom durchlässt dass das Netzteil nicht abschaltet sondern soviel Power liefert, das es zb. zum Kabelbrand kommt.
Vermutlich liest man deshalb nichts davon, weil es einfach tatsächlich so gut wie nie passiert. Auch brauch man schon ordentlich Power im Netzteil. Sind also viele Voraussetzungen die da zutreffen müssen.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach den Argumenten hier geht, müssten bei  Single-Rail Netzteilen die Schutzschaltungen gehäuft versagen und die Rechner abrauchen.  Die Realität sieht zum Glück anders aus.



Das es zu einem Kurzschluß kommt ist relativ selten und dann ist es eben eine Kette von Fehlern, die passieren können).

Mir ist meine GTX 980Ti (im wahrsten Sinne) abgeraucht, wenn das Board nicht abgeschaltet hätte oder das Netzteil (genau weiß ich nicht, wer von beiden dafür verantwortlich ist), dann hätte es mir wohl auch noch das Board gegrillt. Wenn man sich dann ein 1200W Single Rail Netzteil (am besten mit verzögerter Auslösezeit, da Amperekarten) holt, dann erhöht man die Wahrscheinlichkeit für letzteres natürlich enorm.

Zum Glück habe ich ein 460W Netzteil (Single Rail). Wobei es mit einem schärfer eingestelltem Multi Rail Netzteil eventuell noch schneller gehen hätte können und eventuell auch noch meine Graka reparabel gewesen wäre (eventuell läßt sich noch etwas machen).


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach den Argumenten hier geht, müssten bei  Single-Rail Netzteilen die Schutzschaltungen gehäuft versagen und die Rechner abrauchen.  Die Realität sieht zum Glück anders aus.


Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Es muss nichts passieren und meist passiert auch nichts aber wenns man schief geht, sollte das Netzteil eben mittels Schutzschaltungen abschalten und nicht einfach weiter laufen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2021)

Es hat halt jede Technik Vor- und Nachteile. 
Als damals Vega raus kam und die ersten RyZen, da hatte man gleich zwei Systeme die extrem schnell und heftig geschaltet haben, was die Stromsteuerung angeht. Es gäb hier im Forum dauernd Theater mit bluescreens, ctd und Abschaltungen. 
Lustiger Weise hatten die meisten User mit Problemen BQ Netzteile, bzw. Multirail Netzteile in niedrigen Wattklassen wie 450-500W. 
Wer ältere Singlerail oder gar ein Powerzone im System hatte, bekam von diesen Änderungen in der Hardware gar nichts mit, weil sein System sich gar nicht hat aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. 
Das ist schon angenehm, gerade wenn man starkes OC und Stromsparmechanismen zusammen nutzen will und ich bin ein großer Freund davon.  ABER! Genau diese Eigenart nicht sofort zu reagieren ist es, die bei Störungen / Defekten zu Schwierigkeiten führen kann. Das muss einem klar sein. 
Ich fahre gern schnell, in dicken Karossen. Das finde ich angenehm, aber ich weiß auch wie "toll" man die im Fall der Fälle zum stehen bekommt... laaaangsam! 

Es kommt auch immer auf das Nutzungsverhalten an.  Lässt du den PC wochenlang allein laufen, während du auf Montage bist, solltest du eine Technik wählen die eher früh reagiert und ganz sicher nicht das Gegenteil. Läuft die Kiste eh immer nur wenn du auch da dran sitzt, kannst du ruhig ein großes Singlerail nehmen.


----------



## Nordbadener (3. Januar 2021)

@Cleriker Ich war Ersttagkäufer bei einem Ryzen 1700X und einer Vega 56 Ref. Die Kombi lief auf einem BQ Pure Power10/500W ohne Probleme. Auf einem anderen System lief eine Sapphire Nitro 64 mit dem BQ Straight Power 11/650W, ebenfalls ohne Probleme. Deine pauschale Aussage kann ich nicht bestätigen

Ich arbeite bei einem Energieversorgungsunternehmen. Dort haben wir schon vor 25 Jahren viele Mess-Regel-Steuerungs-Einheiten von "Singlerail" auf "Multirail" umgestellt. Ich will jetzt nicht mal unbedingt sagen, dass wir seitdem weniger Fehler hatten, aber die daraus resultierenden Schäden waren geringer.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht liest sich das oben falsch. Mir ging es darum, dass von den Usern hier in den Problemthreads damals, viele solche Netzteile hatten. Das hatte nicht zuletzt damit zu tun, dass die Zeit davor wirklich unfassbar viele hier ein 500W BQ als Empfehlung bekommen haben. 

Hast du denn die Karte und den RyZen hart übertaktet gehabt (ohne undervolten der GPU)? Vermutlich nicht. Wenn nicht, fällst du ja gar nicht unter die Kategorie die ich angesprochen habe. Ich rede hier von "regler auf Anschlag, scheiß auf Wärme und Verbrauch"-OC. Da hat die Karte schon Spikes bis 450W gehabt. Dazu die CPU mit bis zu 150W und der Rest.


----------



## Nordbadener (4. Januar 2021)

Klar, ausprobiert habe ich vieles. Das macht ja den Spaß an der Sache aus. Wer aber seine Hardware im Rahmen der Spezifikationen betrieb, hatte keine Probleme. 
OK, eine Vega 64 an einem 500W-Netzteil hätte mir auch keinen Spaß gemacht, deshalb hier 650W. Und dann wars auch wieder gut


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Januar 2022)

Zum Thema viel Strom....:
Jeder der schon mal gesehen hat wie ein IC abraucht und dabei blau leuchtet, weiß was Ströme hier anrichten können. In meinem konkreten Fall verabschiedete sich mal eine H-Brücke auf einem Labortisch. Das Labornetzteil konnte 32A liefern.... Hätte ich das NT nicht abgeschaltet dann hätte der Tisch angefangen zu brennen....


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2022)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Jeder der schon mal gesehen hat wie ein IC abraucht und dabei blau leuchtet, weiß was Ströme hier anrichten können.


Hatte ich auch mal mit einer Grafikkarte und auch einmal mit einem Mainboard. In beiden Fälle hatte ich ein DPP11 verbaut, der nicht abgeschaltet hat. Zumindest nicht in den paar Sekunden, wo ich auf dem Boden gesprungen bin und die Steckdosenleiste abgeschaltet habe.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2022)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach den Argumenten hier geht, müssten bei  Single-Rail Netzteilen die Schutzschaltungen gehäuft versagen und die Rechner abrauchen.  Die Realität sieht zum Glück anders aus.


Der Punkt ist halt der, dass die Leistungsaufnahme von Enthusiasten-PCs exorbitant gestiegen ist in den letzten Jahren.
Was überhaupt verbraucht in einem Haushalt 1000 Watt, wenn man mal von Küchengeräten (welche übrigens am häufigsten Wohnungsbrände verursachen) absieht?
Nichtmal Staubsauger verbrauchen mehr so viel.

Das, was dir erklärt wurde, stellt eben eine zusätzliche Sicherheit dar. Natürlich wird fast nie etwas passieren, weil viele Leute gar nicht solche krassen PCs haben und selbst wenn in 0,01% der Fälle wirklich ein Haus abfackelt, würde man gar nicht so detailliert etwas über die Presse mitbekommen.

Ändert nichts dran, dass es trotzdem ein zusätzliches Sicherheitsmerkmal ist.


----------

